# IUI With Vaginismus Part 37*



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies,love and luck to you all


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - glad you had a productive weekend. It may be that you had the ov. pain but missed it because you were distracted by something else. Has the MIL situation been resolved yet?

Polly - hope you are OK. 

Donna - sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday.

Annie - how was your weekend?

Pleasant but uneventful day here yesterday. More of the same today. Going food shopping soon. Hoping to make start on clearing the utility room (or junk room would be a better description) later in anticipation of more decorating. I'm waiting for SIL to go into labour too, so may have to look after her brood.i

I am feeling rather nauseous now, just in the last few days, and very tired indeed. I was getting worried that I wasn't feeling sick and it was all a mistake. I still haven't seen a GP. Perhaps I should. 

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning,

Nothing eventfull happening here, waiting for the post which I am hoping will comtain some good news.

Emma you should definatly see your gp   

Annie is it today you are at the doctors? let us knwo how you get on.

Claire I think it all sounds great for you this month with your serge and temp rise   
when is test day??

Polly still thinking of you I hope you feel ready to post with us soon

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)




----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Sorry - was so mega busy at work this morning. I had a quick read,but no chance to post. 

Anyhoo...

Polly-   and  

Donna  - Where are the piccies of the boys?!?! I was hoping to see some! I've got some new ones of Hannah I think. I need to edit them first and make sure I'm not in any    

Emma - Glad you're feeling sick and sorry you're feeling sick too. Guess there's no chance of an afternoon infront of the tv this time  
How's the walking going? Will's, no yours   Any chatting yet?

Claire - Well done on the bms this weekend. So, we're on the 2ww    Oooh, best of luck my lovely. Hope we get that BFP soon  

Got sooooo much I need to do before Ascot, but just not enough hours in the day


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Polly,  .

Donna, yep I'm eagerly awaiting pics too! Hope you got my pm with my email address. 

Emma, glad to hear you have some pg symptoms to reassure you. 

Annie, when is Ascot? (sorry, I bet the rest of the world know...)

No idea when the 2ww will finish really as not 100% sure when ovulation was, nor if it happened yet (supposed to wait for 3 temps above the previous 6 or something). Anyway, I'm not testing unless af is _really_ late this time.

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I forgot to say, no the MIL thing is not sorted.  We went to see his dad at work last night and apparently she is waiting for us to apologise!   She's asked DH's uncle to check in on the cat twice a day (which is a bit much as he lives nowhere near her and is 76), saying that we've refused to have the cat incase he scratches our stairs (we've said no such thing).  Stupid woman.

Grr!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - your MIL has a screw (make that a whole toolbox of screws) loose.  DO NOT apologise.  You'll be doing it forever if you give in to her nonsense.

Annie  - is Ascot this week? Hope the weather improves . The walking is almost there now, and he has learnt to climb on to the sofa today, much to the dog's disgust (the dog liked to skulk there out of Will's reach).

Polly -   

Donna - you're quiet today.

I've just tried chilli chocolate, and it was really quite unpleasant. I wish I'd bought some normal stuff.  Better go and tidy my pigsty of a house.

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, don't you worry, we're not apologising this time.  There's no wedding to tiptoe around now.  We are waiting for her apology.  I have a feeling it will be a long wait.  

Chilli chocolate - what made you think it might taste nice in the first place?!   Must be those pg hormones!

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Been one of thoase busy days today where I have done nothing   and I am feeling really tired.
Took sleeping pills over the weekend and got a coupld eoff good nights sleep but feel shattered again I don't want to be taking them every night.

Callum is still sitting up and it wasn't a dream, I feel so proud.
We went to the liabrary today and chose soem new books which hopefully they will like, although Ruan never sits still long enough for a story   even the short ones 

Phoned about my housing benefit and it looksa like it going through at long last, if we are not elegable for it I will have to return to work but we have been told previously we can get so hoping thats not the case.

Claire I dispair with MIL and definatly don't apologise you haven't done anything    

Ryan is being a monster today he is so tired but just wont give in  
He is screaming so better go,

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

The boys are both asleep -  at last  
They are really in pain and I tried everythign and had to give paracetamol in the end as a last resort.
Ryan as had some dinner and is sleeping and Callum hasn't eaten anything yet so will try him when he wakes up, poor little things is a nightmare not being able to console them - feel so useless.

I have sent you all soem pictures so hope you get them   new email was different to what I am used to so I hope they all come out alright, the fishing one is on a disk so I will try and sort that one out now

We are going away to my sunts house on saturday only for a few days will be back wednesday but really looking forward to it, but packing is a nightmare, we need to take EVERYTHING

Donnaxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Donna - Your boys are just so scrummy! The photos put a great big grin on my face  

Emma - Chilli chocolate -   Sounds like Will has the walking sussed and is fine tuning the new skill   Hannah is managing to stand on her own for a good while but she don't half panic! Far too scared to take a step - such a wimp my daughter  

Claire - I shake my head at MIL and roll my eyes. You stick to your guns. She'll come to you soon enough  

Polly - Evening  

Is anyone watching Eastenders. This is the first time I've watched it in years! Seems to be some sick storyline of a pregnant girl being drugged - nice! Now I remember why I don't watch it.

Ascot is on Thursday. Looks like I might need wellies and a brolly   So glad I've spent a small fortune on this day out! Better bloody win a race or two and re-coup my costs  

Right - off to raid the freezer. Got a tub of Hagen Dazs in there!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Donna - thanks for the pictures. The boys look so grown up now, and gorgeous of course.

Annie - Eastenders and I parted company long ago. I don't know who anyone is any more, and it is too miserable. Give me Corrie any time. 

Off to have some icecream myself in a minute with lots of raspberries. Yum.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Donna, fab piccies, love the brotherly love one. 

Emma, were they raspberries from your garden??  We had our first lot last night and they were niiiice.  How sad that that is a highlight in my life though!   

Annie, I reckon the rain will be intermittent so what you need is a nice stylish umbrella to match your outfit.  Fingers crossed you win!

Morning Polly. 

Temp was the same as yesterday but fertilityfriend has decided I ovulated on Saturday from my charting, so I'm now 3dpo.  Fingers crossed my temp stays up so the analysis is correct, I will feel so much better if it is.  

FIL came round last night, MIL sent him round to get their garden rake which she lent us as apparently it's 'theft'.  WTF?!  Anyway poor FIL hobbled round ours (he has bad arthritis) at 9pm last night to collect it.  He is despairing of her too.  Anyway you'll be pleased to hear we're not budging.

Had some bad news this morning.  A girl I was at uni with (not a good friend but lived opposite her in halls in the first year), she's in hospital after an op with last stage pre-cancerous cells on her cervix.  Puts MIL and her stupidity into context!!

Right, must go, 9am meeting. 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello!

What a lovely warm and sunny day! Took me quite by surprise. We've been at a nearby children's farm this morning checking out animals (Woodside, Luton, Claire and Polly). A good time was had by all.   Going to mow the grass and potter in the garden this afternoon.

Claire - sorry to hear about your friend. It does put things in perspective, doesn't it.
Sounds like everything is going as well as it can on the ov/2ww front too.

Annie - I'm feeling quite positive about the weather for you now. Will we be seeing your picture in Hello! next week? 

Polly, Donna - hope you are both OK.

Going to go and have some lunch (pizza   - I'm so hungry - but a fairly small one).

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Mmh what flavour pizza?  I bought DH a Snickers at lunchtime for him to have this evening, but I've just eaten it!  

It is a lovely day isn't it, I'm very envious of your pottering, stuck in an office!

It's very quiet on here today...

Apparently my  timing gets a 'good' ranking on fertilityfriend (there's low, good and high) as we did it on the predicted day of ov and 2 days before.   at myself for insisting on a night off!

Anyone else getting obsessed with Big Brother?

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I was getting addicted to BB, but I'm not sure about it with the new characters. They're all a bit dull (apart from the older man - think he'll ruffle a few feathers). I'm still watching though, obviously. 

Oh raspberries - not my own, I'm afraid. I planted some last autumn and they died.  The raspberry patch became a courgette patch, but they're not half as yummy.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

and not as good with cream.... 

Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Courgettes with cream! 

I'm not as keen on the new housemates either just yet but think they'll grow on me.  I bought a copy of Heat at lunchtime for the BB titbits, am planning a few hours on the sofa tonight reading all the scandal.  (Seems Chanelle has a boyfriend... ).

Our raspberry plants aren't looking too happy either actually, maybe the soil type isn't great for them.

xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

What sort of soil do you have? 

Mine were next to the oil tank, and I think there might be some leakage into that bit of soil. 

 Polly.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everone,

Had a very busy day today just got home, boys are really suffering with there teeth I don't think callum's will be long though I can feel it and it looks like it is pushing through.

I'm out and about tommrrow so may not be on till the evening depends how the boys are in the morning.

Sorry no personals need to have a shower and have dinner

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Donna, hope the boys are ok today and you have a good day out.

Emma, generally it's alkaline but there's a lot of sand and chalk in it too.  Sand from when the house was built 12 years ago (previous owners never dug it over, it's a mess! ).

Morning Polly.

Annie, I meant to say, yes I watched that episode of Eastenders, frightened me to be honest.  I really jumped when May appeared at the car window! 

I had a lovely relaxing evening last night, hopefully the first of many.  Temp went up 0.1 C this morning too.  God, I'm obsessed!

Anyway need to prepare for our team meeting.  Back later.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I was in bed at 8:30 last night, read for a little while then had a nice early night - lovely  
Really looking forward to my few days away, I am hoping the weather will be nice it would be good to go to the beach.

Having the boys weighed today I am concerned that Callum may have lost weight as his clothes are loose but I think he has got taller so thined out rather than lost weight   I hope so
I need to find out about the next stage car seats becasue I know they are not 9 months yet but they are getting to long for the rear facing one.

Having another injection this morning, then clinic later, then this afternoon I am going to a market with my mum and nan  

Claire it all sounds really good sending      your way

Morning everyone  

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Claire - I keep meaning to ask you to explain the temps to me. I never charted mine so I don't know what we're looking for! Is the 0.01 rise a good thing? Sorry, I've been feeling really ignorant about it all and I wanted to learn so I can support you through this! 

Emma - Or maybe we should re name you Charlie Dimmock!?! How is the nausea doing? Have you made a Dr's appointment yet?

Donna - Hoping for good weather for you over the weekend. I had the same problem with Hannah getting a bit long for her car seat. I stuck it out til she was 9 months though. I was advised from someone (HV or Mothercare), can't remember which - to wait until she was old enough. So say their muscles aren't devloped enough to support themselves in the new seats until then. 

Well, I'm all set for Ascot tomorrow. Just need to purchase a nice umbrella. Only one I have at home is a large one with my company's name all over it! Hoping I don't need it though. Fingers crossed!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - sounds like you have a busy day ahead. I hope the weather picks up for you. Is it today that you go?

Claire - could be that your soil is too alkaline for the raspberries. Sandy is good though. They prefer slightly acidic soil, but will tolerate neutral. Mine is very alkaline clay, so perhaps that is why mine failed (although on my old allotment they thrived in neutral clay).

Annie - how are the Ascot preparations going. Is it tomorrow you go?

I'm off to the GPs later. I did a test again yesterday, after a sudden panic that it was all a mistake (still positive ).

Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - we crossed. Sorry, even more gardening talk. I bet youare rolling your eyes.  Please don't compare me to Charlie Dimmock.  I think even I, scruffy as I am,  look slightly better than her.

Yes, some symptoms now - nausea, sore boobs (didnt have that last time), and have gone off tea and coffee. 

Donna - I did put Will into a forward-facing seat a few weeks early and got told off a few times by random members of the public in carparks. I did it when his head came over the top of the seat and he was able to climb out of the seat (despite the straps) whilst we were moving - quite scary.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

I've had my last injection for 3 months now.

Emma, glad you have a Dr appointment, I went off tea when I was pregnant, I was sure people at work would guess becasue I always got into work and put the ketle on.

I will ask HV about car seats but think it will be best to wait, the ones I have recline if that makes any difference   so they wont be sitting up right. Ryan is still ok in his but Callum looks far to long and his legs are squashed.

Its hot here don't know what the weather islike where you are Annie but hoping you have good weather tomorrow.

Ryan as been asleep for ages  

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Emma, glad you have a docs apointment.  Do you know when you're due?

Donna, can't help with car seats  but sure you'll do the right thing.

Polly, hope you're ok. 

Annie, my boss is going to Ascot tomorrow too, I've just found out, beginning to wish I was as she's so excited!  The charting works like this - before ov your temps are lower, and after ov (if you've ovulated) there is a thermal shift and your temps are higher for the luteal phase.  Basically it tells you if you ovulated (by the thermal shift), when you ovulated (when the shift happened), and at the end of the 2ww if the temp stays high then you could be pg, if you're not pg it drops again to pre-ov levels.  As I was so concerned about ovulating, I'm quite keen for my temps to stay high.  Before ov they were between 35.9 and 36.3, and since the chart detected ov they've been 36.5 for two days and now 36.6 which is really reassuring for me.  So I'm obsessed with checking the temp so I can see that the pattern is correct.  It times well with the + OPK too, as that was the day before the temps started to go up.  You can also then see how well timed your s was, in my case 'good' as I got the day of ov and two days beforehand.  'High' would have been if I'd got the day before as well.

Hope that explains it - I've been reading up on it all. 

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Ah, thanks Claire. That makes perfect sense to me now. I want daily temp results now please! Hoping it stays high for you  

How fab would it have been if you were doing Ascot tomorrow. We could have met up for a glass of Pimms - much better than a cuppa in Waitrose hey Emma & Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I found the temp thing useful for knowing that af was or wasn't coming (my temp would fall dramatically just before af arrived).

Annie - something just occurred to me - you might be on TV! I'mgoing to have to watch now incase.  I'd love a glass or two of Pimms...

Doctors was fine and uneventful. They're going to let me go to the hospital I want (L&D, Polly, Claire) rather than than the slightly nearer one (Lister) which isn't quite so good. Same one as last time, so I'll know where everything is and see a few familiar faces. 
Can't decide what to do this afternoon.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Emma, yes I'm thinking it will be a useful way to predict af too, especially as my cycles are starting to emerge as a bit inconsistent!  Glad it went well with the docs and you got the hospital you wanted.  I was born there, although obviously don't recall anything about the service! 

Annie, don't think I've ever had Pimms .  Is it nice as a friend of mine wants us to go to the coast in a few weeks' time and was going on about relaxing with a Pimms on the beach and I didn't really know what she was on about!   What does it taste like?  (Not that I'm going to the coast as DH and I have found another B&B so are off for the weekend on 7th July. )  Just realised this morning it's only 7 and a half weeks until my summer holiday too! 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - you've never had Pimms   It is wonderful, but dangerous stuff. Tastes a little bit like grown up lemonade, and it is all too easy to drink it like it is lemonade, rather than alcohol. The couple of occasions when I had realt bad hangovers both involved Pimms. Perfect on a hot sunny day!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon,

pimms is gorgeous but yes very dangerous I find it gets you drunk from the legs up  

Had boys weighed, Callum is 17lb 2 and Ryan is 14lb 4   they are doing so well when I think back to how small they were at birth.

Not going to market now will go week after next.

Emma I think you asked me earlier, we are going away on saturday

better go,

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire: you could tell us the url for your chart, so we could look and add extra cheers from the sidelines. I used to keep mine there, although ended up with only recording af start and end. I think I have about 3 years of charts, if you want to see what a non-pg chart looks like 

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Polly, I've tried copying a URL for the chart, but it's a generic URL that just goes back to the home page .  I'll give it some more attention later if I get time and boss goes away (has been circling for hours...)

Donna, great that the boys are such good weights. 

Ooh everyone has had Pimms but me!   

Roll on hometime, it's my brothers birthday so celebration time tonight (although I'm not planning to have more than a small glass of wine just in case - do you think that will be ok?  They will be very suspicious otherwise and if I'm not pg then I'm worried they'll be disappointed when I start drinking again.  How daft.)

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

I am sunddenly feeling quite poorly, although I have felt iffy all day  can't wait for DH to come home, I've got to get through the boys dinner time first 

I have sent you all the fishing picture so hope you got it 

Claire 1 glass of wine will be fine  

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire

at the left side of the FF website, you can see a "sharing" button, and from that you can set up a page with all your charts. It is dead easy, and you can change the URL from the number you are assigned to something that you like. I didn't do mine, but I will if you are interested, but you are probably better looking at ones of younger more hopeful women. If you need any more help, give me a shout.

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just popping on to wish Annie a marvellous time tomorrow. Can't wait to hear all about it.

Not impressed with this new channel 4 drama (brothers & sisters). I was expecting it to be good, and to fill the Desperate Housewives gap.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly, thanks - found it.  I've pm'd you all with the link.  (Well I think I have, anyway, the messages aren't showing up as sent in my profile... )  Let me know if it hasn't worked!

It's a bit 'jagged mountains' syndrome before ovulation, apparently as I wasn't taking my temp at exactly the same time each morning.  Who'd have thought it would make such a difference!   Anyway, there it is.  I've looked at charts that match my patterns and it's about 50/50 if they end in pg or not.

Emma, I didn't like brothers and sisters either.  I went to bed at 9.30, am so tired at the moment, so I even missed BB for the second night running. 

Donna, hope you're feeling better today. 

Annie, sorry, I meant to wish you a nice day at Ascot and I forgot.  I hope you're having a nice day.  Will we get to see a pic of you in your outfit?

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - how could you miss last night's BB.  I did get the chart, thank you. Can't believe you're at day 23 already.

Donna - are you feeling any better today? Was it a side effect of the injection?

Off to M&T soon. SIL still hasn't given birth, so far as I know (she was convinced it would be yesterday). I'm looking forward to having a new neice (but hope they don't nab all the good baby names ).

Have a good day everyone.
Emma, xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning,

All ill here today 
I think I am mostly over it and just feel a bit achey today, DH had it quite bad as was up loads in the night either on the loo or being sick.
Callum has had 3 dirty nappies so far this morning, I have just put him in his cot for a nap as he wont settle. Ryan seems ok for now although he hasn't slept yet which isn't like him.

Claire I have your chart but haven't had a chance to look at it yet, will do later.
sending you more     

Annie I hope you are having a lovely time, the weather seems to be good today so hope the rain holds off for you.

I sent you all the fishing photo - did you get it?

Emma isn't SIL really overdue by now? will they induce her?

Morning Polly  

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - poor you. Hope it passes soon.

No, she isn't due until the weekend, but her others all came 4 days early. The bump has been low for ages though, as if a baby was about to pop out.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh Donna, meant to say, didn't get a photo on email! 

Popping out for lunchtime now.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hello everyone,

No one got my email with the pictures in so I will have to try again  

Things are improving here, DH is feeling much better, Callum still has a runny bottom bless him and has been sleeping loads, so hoping he will be better by tommorrow. so far ryan is un effected

How is everyone else?

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

No sign of Annie at Ascot on TV. They only seemed interested in showing the Queen and Jodie Kidd.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a new neice! No name as yet. It means MIL is coming to stay with us at the weekend.  bet dh will be working (ahem). So, how am I going to explain my non-drinking to MIL? I can't fob her off with some story about being on anti-biotics as she was a nurse and will demand to see the tablets and/or interrogate me about the whys and wherefores. Her visits normally involve a lot alcohol being consumed (much of it by her - drinks like a fish).

Hope everyone had a good day.

Donna - are you feeling any better?
Annie - I want to hear all about it. Did you win lots of money? Did you get wet? What did you wear, and was it a success.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh wow emma congratualtions, that all happened a bit quick didn't it?
Shame about MIL, I think you either have to tell her your pregnant or pour your drinks away when she isn't looking   how many weeks are you now?

Eastenders tonight - she is giving birth on a train  

Me and DH are feeling a bit better but Callum is still a poorly little man, I am hoping he will be better in the morning, Ryan didn't eat much dinner which isn't like him so hoping he doens't come down with it tomorrow.

Annie I hope you had a nice day, did you win anything?

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - only 7 weeks. I'd forgotten how slow pg weeks are. I just want to get to 12 with everything ok, then things can go slowly.

Just spoken to SIL who sounded fabulous (she really must be superwoman). She was in labour for 20 minutes  from start to finish (no niggling pains beforehand or anything), and she left hospital 2 hours after the birth.  

Yes, I think the best strategy will be to have a glass that I don't really touch and keep topping up hers so she is too ****** to notice.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

sounds like a good plan to me Emma.

2 hrs   at my local hospital and surrounding hospitals I think you have to stay in for a minimum of 6 hrs.
I assume as it was so quick she had no time for pain relief, from my experience of family and friends I do think you feel loads better after if you've had no pain relief, but I don't know that I will be trying that option next time

night all,

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Emma, 7 weeks, wow, I didn't think it was that far along!  2 hours, my word!  She really is superwoman!

Donna, hope Ryan is ok...... 

Annie, how was Ascot?  Did it rain?

Morning Polly.

My temp rose another 0.1C today so all is well, it looks like I definitely ovulated so I'm feeling very  about that.

Does anyone have anything nice planned for the weekend?  I was planning to paint the new shed and the last fence but looks like it will be too  for that.   Might try and persuade DH that we should paint the stairs and landing but don't fancy my chances! 

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning all,

Claire,    on temp rise its all looking really   will your temp keep rising now? what are we looking out for? heres a few       anyway   

Emma, do we have a name for your neice yet? I am feeling really broody at the moment  DH wants to try for number 3 but I DONT   Not yet anyway.

Annie how was ascott? Hope Hannah gets on well at her appointment today  

Morning Polly. how are you? any plans for the weekend?

I am so excited we are going away tomorrow and I am really looking forward to it, I hoe the weather is nice so we can go to the beach   I haven't started to pack yet  I'll do it tonight I think.
Callum seems a little better today and Ryan seems fine so thats good.
Callum feel off teh sofa this morning   and has a brusie on his head  he seems fine and I am sure he will have wose as he grows up.

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Donna, number 3!   Hope the weather picks up for you, it's starting to look much brighter here. 

Annie, are you back in work today?

Well temp will fluctuate a bit (or even a lot on charts I've seen) but stay high-ish overall right through the luteal phase - and beyond, if I'm pg.  I'm just relieved it's risen at all, given how anxious I was, I feel like that's one bridge crossed if that makes sense at all, and therefore I want it to continue to stay high in the luteal phase to make me feel less anxious.  If af is coming it will dip in about 5 or 6 days and fall back to pre-ovulation temps for af.  I could also have an implantation dip in a few days but even if temp dips it doesn't mean that's definitely the case and vice-versa.

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

PS don't know what's wrong with my ttc ticker, it's wrong and it changes part-way through the day so I am ignoring it for now.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Lets hope temp keeps rising then Claire,    
Atleast you know you ovualted now though so don't have to worry about that anymore.

I am so tired today, I really should be packing but can't be bothered   which means it will be a rush tonight, but atleast DH will be here to help then

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - glad the temp is still rising.  

Donna - glad the boys are a bit better. Hope you feel better soon too. I can't believe you are thinking of ttc number 3.  That would be a lot of babies/toddlers to carry, transport, feed, etc. Don't think I could cope. You go for it if it feels right though. 

Annie, Polly  

I am more than a little     this morning with my   car. Only a week since the brake pad debacle (which cost £300), and I had to call the RAC out again, this time for a totally flat tyre. I was in the middle of nowhere with very poor mobile reception and was rather worried that they wouldn't find me, but they did. Took 2 hours though.  So now I'll have to get a new spare tyre - this car eats money and I have fallen out of love with it.  

Right better go and tidy up in anticipation of MIL's arrival.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

I am not thinjing of ttc number 3, no way no way no way  its DH that thinks it would be great!I think he just wants me to be pregnant again, I have told him there is no way I could cope with 3 under 2yrs   can you imagine. I to would like to be pregnant again but don't wnt another baby yet. I have told him we have to wait till the boys are able to walk as I am not getting a tripple buggy 
I think ttc will start in 2009................ DH will just have to wait  

Emma, how annoying about cars, I hate cars they cost so much money 
Have you thought about getting a new car? although the tyre could have happned on any car I guess.
Was Will with you, what a nightmare.

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, has DH considered that you could have twins again?!     

Emma, sorry to hear about the car.  I hate mine with a vengeance, I've had two flat tyres this year already as well as various other 'defects'. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, had Will and the dog with me (and the dog was desperate to do a poo ). I am seriously thinking of trading it in for a non-Audi car. Trouble is, there aren't that many non-MPV cars that will fit a large pushchair and dog.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hope you all have a good weekend!  x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning all,

Car is all packed we are just waiting for the boys to have breakfast then we are off    

Its silly cause its not really a holiday but its the only time we are going away this year so really looking froward to it, plus DH is off for a week so hopefully we can do other things this week to which will be nice.

I'll log on when i can at my aunts

Claire I hope your temp keeps rising    

Emma Good luck with MIL  

Annie, Hope Hannah is ok?

Have a nice weekend Polly  

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - have a lovely time!

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

sorry, was so busy yesterday  

Ascot was fantastic! I absolutely loved it! It was a looooong day. I am still exhausted and my feet are still throbbing  

I have gone through all of my photos with a fine tooth comb and there is one I am willing to pm. BUT  - I don't look my best. Hair looks awful, make-up bad, face looks fat ....please don't judge me on this photo  

We did see the Consultant yesterday and he was absolutely fanstastic. Really understanding of how hard I'm finding it and all of my concerns regarding Hannah. He has diagnosed her with "glue ear". Which to be honest, I was expecting. My best friends daughter had/has it so I know what I'm dealing with. 

It's wax trapped in the tube behind her ear drum so everything sounds muffled, even more so when she has a cold. We don't think there's a problem with her hearing at the moment. I am confident she can hear me. But, I am worried about her speech. My friends little girl was slower at getting going and her words weren't very clear for a long time. The Consultant was really good about it and made me feel confident that we're going to keep on top of this and make sure Hannah gets what helps she needs.

She's far too young to do anything at the moment and 9 out 10 kids will grow out of it. The tube gets bigger as they get older and drains the wax away all by itsef. If they did anything now it would do more harm than good.

So the plan at this time is to go back in 3 months and see how she copes through the summer. Usually the summer months keep colds and ear infections at bay. We'll then do a full hearing test and check on her ears, speech and everything.

A bit sad that my poor baby girl can't hear me clearly and that her speech might be a bit unclear or slower to get going. But, long term she should be fine and hopefully one day we'll forget this episode ever happened.

Right, can't linger as she's waking up and will want to bash on the keys!

Back later for personals. Photo en-route - although I'm cringing already!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - no picture has arrived here. 
Great that you have some answers at last about Lady H. 

Saw my niece today. I'd forgotten how tiny and light newborns were.  Made me feel quite broody indeeed.

Got to dash. MIL here
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I've sent it again emma - did it come through?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

yes, Annie, it has come through. I can't quite look at it yet - some sort of vista error. going to look on the normal non-vista pc later. 

back later when i have 2 hands


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Gosh a lot has happened in my absence- congratulations Emma! Had u been trying for long?

Excuse any typos as Im trying to type and eat chips at the same time

Annie, Im glad you got to speak with consultant. Has it put your mind at ease?

Hannah has definately got this crawling thing sussed- she is a flying machine! No teeth yet although plenty of drooling! (the tooth that I saw months ago has since dissapeared- false alarm).
She is eating purees no problem now but will not take anything lumpy. Even pureed meat or chicken makes her gag. Its so frustrating because I spend ages making lovely homecooked chicken and veg which has to be thrown away but she will happily eat chicken from a jar  I assume its because of the texture 

bye for now
DD


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Deedee - Hi! Great to hear from you. Sounds like Hannah is doing really well! Amazing how quickly they get going once they've got the basics sussed  

I've got an idea for you for the meat thing which might help. I think a HV told me about it. But if babies prefer the jar foods you could add some of your cooked meat to it so they still have the familiar taste, but you're sneaking your stuff in too! Then over time add more of your cooking and less of the jar until you tip the scale your way! Just something I'd heard that I thought might help  

I am a little more at ease at our Hannah now being under a Consultant for her ears. Just still a bit worried about her hearing and possible speech problems later on. I've got no choice but to wait and see on that one    They're going to do a hearing test for me in September so I might feel alot happier if we get a good result at that one! 



Emma - Are we allowed a ticket yet? how are you feeling? Still a bit sicky?

Donna - hope you're having a nice time

Claire - How are the temps looking?

Polly-


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Donna hope you're having a fab time.

Polly, morning.

Annie, glad Ascot was good!  I don't have a picture though! 

Emma, does your niece have a name yet?

Deedee, glad to hear Hannah is doing well.

My weekend was uneventful, just gardening and housework.  Temp dropped but not to pre-ov levels and has risen slightly again today.  Don't think that means anything either way.  I'm expecting  between Thursday and Saturday.

Back later.

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, we crossed.  I wouldn't worry too much about the ear thing.  I'm sure I had the same thing, it sounds VERY familiar.  I remember having one speech problem which was pretty minor and resolved really easily. 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

We broke down on the way on saturday,     to cars.
Luckily the aa were able to patch us up and we carried on with our journey, we should be ok to get back and will get it fixed when we get home.
abaoys were really good while we waited for the aa I was so proud of them.

It was raining yesterday but is much brighter today, we are taking the boys swimming later 
Ryan has been really unsettled he just hates change of any sort  should I be concerned?
I think he has had teeth trouble to.

Emma How is MIL? has she noticed anything?

Deedee good to here from you, would love to see apicture for Hannah when you have time.

Annie did you win any thing at asscot?
I am glad progress as been made with Hannah, I hope she has no problems in september, but atleast if she does you will have all teh help and support you both need 

Claire        
Keeping everything crossed for you this week

Polly how are you? have you made any decisions on what you do from here? will you have more tx in spain?
Hope to have you back with us soon 

Better get myself and boys dressed,

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - I've just seen the Ascot pics and you look lovely, of course. All that black and white is _very_ this season, I believe. Bet you were cold though!

Claire - ooh, not long to go.  
Any MIL developments?

Deedee - hello! Sounds like Hannah is keeping you busy. Wilstill doesnt like the texture of meat, and I still have to sneak it into things (hide it in mashed potato etc). It is annoying when you've prepared something though.

Donna - hope you're having a lovely time.

Polly - hope you're out there somewhere. 

No tickers until 12 weeks, when I know everything is OK. Feeling yucky, to be honest, but I know I'm very lucky. Little niece still doesn't have a name, but it will be something odd and Welsh.
We all have colds here, so I'm going to try and take things easy today. Bit of food shopping, and pottering round at home.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - we crossed. Grrrrr to cars.  It is one thing after another wth them. Hope it won't be too expensive to fix. I think some babies do find a change of routine unsettling - Will does (our holiday last Sept, when he was about 5 months old was a disaster because he hated a change of scene). They do grow outof it though. Perhaps Ryan stil hasn't quite shaken off the thing he has last week too?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning again

Need to vent.  The friend of mine who was pg, well today I was feeling a bit relieved coming into work as she's moved to a new building as of today and so I won't have her pregnancy in my face (horrid of me I know).  Well a girl who sits four feet from me has just announced her pregnancy this morning, I can't believe it.   Meanwhile my spots have started up in true pre-af style right on cue. 

Donna  to the car but well done to your boys for being so mature!

Hi Emma.

Annie where is my Ascot picture! 

x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- Just wanted to say I used Ovulation kits aswell religiously and in the end found out they were useless because I have mild PCOS my hormones are a bit up the left so even if I did ovulate it wouldnt show on the test. In actual fact thats what happened as the month I conceived I had tested and it showed I didnt ovulate 

Try not to be a slave to temp taking and ov kits as they are not always right!

Are your cycles regular? Mine were not (50 days max most months) so calculating ov day was impossible

DD


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

photo of hannah coming very soon- promise!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Deedee, I probably shouldn't be a slave to the charting but it's too late!   I did get a positive OPK in the end thanks to a recommendation from Donna to use clearblue, I ovulated later than even I thought (day 20) this time.  My cycles are standard-ish I guess, vary from 28 to 31 days so far but thinking this months will be longer following late ovulation.

Look forward to seeing pics of Hannah!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I have just forwarded you the 'Annie at Ascot' photos. Hope that was OK Annie. You were on the list of people it was sent to, so all very odd.

Sorry you're having a bad day. 

Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank-You Emma, just logged at home to send the pic to Claire. Now I can chat instead.


Claire - Hoping that AF stays away. So sorry you're having a bad day at the office. Those pregnancy announcements are the worst - no where to run and hide! Don't you worry - you;ll be announching yours real soon  

Deedee - Can't wait to see piccies!

Emma - I thought I was going to freeze to death at Ascot, but it was actually quite warm - when it wasn't raining! I did have a pashmina with me and that did the job when it did rain. Otherwise I was just holding on to it. The sun was out for a good part of the day.


Donna - Apart from the car, it sounds like you're having fun!


Off to a play area later. Decided I need to get out of the house today,even if it means a couple of hours with kids screaming around me


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie, wow, don't you look posh!  Love the dress and hat! 

Morning Emma, it's looking like a nice day so what are you up to?  Does your niece have a name yet?

Donna, hope you're having a lovely time at your aunts. 

Morning Polly, how are things?

Hi, Deedee.

Think it's all over for me.  Looks like spotting has started again this morning, just like last month.   And that I have a short luteal phase, it's only 10dpo.  (And I don't know what is wrong with my ticker it's totally wrong, I might delete it)  I have back ache, a head ache, a huge spot on my hairline that hurts like hell (nice classic af symptom) and I went to bed early again last night and missed BB. 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Claire, I hope it isn't the start of AF.  What does a short leutel phase mean again? I must have a read up. Are you thinking of going to your GP to get it checked?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

don't worry Claire - I found it! Sounds very common and easy to resolve. I read mention of progesterone treatment. You can actually get natural progesterone creams. My accupuncturist told me about those years ago. Might be worth a go?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Claire, sorry it looks like af arriving   sorry to be ignorsnt but I don't know what a short leutel phase means either 
I know you feel like crap right know but you know you ovulated so its onwards and upwards for next month  

Emma sorry you are feeling yucky

Ryan seems better today and a really good nights sleep I am hoping his relaxed mood lasts.
We went swimming yesterday and they loved it the pool was so warm we in fro nearly an hour  they were in bed at 6:30 last night has they were so tired.
The pool had a wave machine and the boys loved it 
we sant in the shallow end and the waves were lapping in there faces and they were laughing it was really nice 

better go, going to the beach after lunch

Donna xx 

Just seen your post annie, you can get Natural creams, my mum used a yam cream I think it was she found it on the internet.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Donna, glad the boys are enjoying their holiday.  Wave machine sounds like fun! 

Luteal phase is normally 14 days but can be 10-16 days.  They say that 10 or less is a problem for conception as the lining starts to break down before implantation can be completed, and some docs say <12 days can be a problem.  My luteal phases to date seem to have been 11-12 days.  I guess if af doesn't arrive for a few days yet then I'll be ok as spotting is counted as part of the luteal phase and it doesn't end until proper flow.  I had taken vitamin b supplements this month to try to lengthen it.  Guess that didn't work as spotting last cycle was on day 12 not 10.  Will look into these creams.

No more spotting anyway so am feeling optimistic it was something and nothing.......... or I am deluding myself, one or the other!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - hope the spotting was something and nothing after all.  

Donna - swimming sounds fun. I'm very jealous of you going to the beach.

Nothing much happening here. Had to cancel swimming and Will's MMR vaccination because of his yucky cold. We went to look at bathrooms and paint this morning. Just making the final decisions before going ahead and ordering stuff. I've finally found a bathroom fitter, but he can't do anything until August.
Ironing mountain+wimbledon watching this afternoon. The excitement!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I've got a new ticker, at least this one's accurate!  

Emma, I was just thinking August seems an awfully long way away but of course it isn't is it!  It's so hard to remember it's the end of June with this weather!!    What colour paint are you having?

x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- reading your posts brings it all back to me.... I had short luteal phase as well so dont worry about that

Donna- meant to ask you- have the boys started crawling yet? Hannah is flying and into everything- the DVD player is her fave toy at the moment 

Emma- Im choosing paint at the mo aswell for our bedroom and en-suite. I always want to be brave and go for something bold and daring but seem to always end up with safe and neutral. i didnt know u could get so many diff shades of beige 

Polly, Annie 

ddx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm using Farrow & Ball Pointing (= chalky white). It is for the utility room. We have it in the spare room and it looks good there. I had to order it in a special type of paint to cover the horrible tongue and groove woodwork that we've got round the walls (currently pine colour, but with the gooves painted white - yuk). 

Deedee - I went through a bold phase in our old house, then ended up repainting it all in neutral colours because it looked awful.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Pine tongue and groove woodwork!   Sounds like a sauna!!!

Deedee, I painted some bold colours in my last house and then hated them with a passion from then on.  Even now I'm not happy that one of our bedrooms has a slightly too bold shade of yellow, I now desperately wish I'd used Classic Cream!  

Roll on hometime, I'm really tired today, think I'm getting a cold!  Must be all this awful weather!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

It does have a sauna look to it. But not for long......


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Deedee - My Hannah has an obsession with our Sky box. She's figured out if you press the green button then the picture goes off. We then have to turn it back on with the control and she applauds us for it  
How are you getting on being back at work?

Emma - Now I know the secret to ttc successfully. I need to get me a secret sauna in my bathroom  

Claire - It ain't over til it's over. Spotting and even bleeding doesn't mean anything with ttc! I bled for 3 weeks with my BFP. Hoping for some exciting news from you this weekend  

Donna - The swimming sounds like you had a whole lot of fun. Your boys sound like cheeky little monkeys  

Nothing much to report here. Lady H went to bed after nursery - for 2 and a half hours   I made the huge mistake of waking her up. My Grandparents had popped in to see her and are going away tomorrow. She wasn't impressed at being taken out of her bed to see them! 

Then went into town very quickly to take some clothing back - including my Ascot dress. Don't think the assistant believed the zip had broken prior to me wearing it. I nthink she thought I was being a chav and returning it after using it - ewww! - I'd never do that! 

Lady H then started whinging so I thought I'd take her to see her boyfriend. Another mistake, she was a complete Madam. In complete exasperation I brought her home. I do worry she's not going to have a nice disposition later on you know   What if she turns out to be a horrible little girl - like Veruca Salt from Charlie and the Choc Factory . I'm going to have my hands full with this one   It all started so well with her


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, I'm sure Hannah is going to be a charming and endearing little girl! 

Emma, how are you feel today?  Still yucky?

Polly, I was thinking about you this morning.  You haven't posted for a few days, are you ok?

Donna, not sure if you're back today.  Hope you've enjoyed your time away and the boys have had a great time.

Morning Deedee.

Annie, I'd love to announce a BFP but it is not looking likely.  There's no triphasic pattern to my chart, no implantation dip (these things aren't always on temp charts but they definitely aren't on mine) and I can feel af coming, it'll be any time now.  I also now have a sore throat and feel lousy.   On the plus side, my chart definitely shows ovulation (the pattern is clearer in farenheit than celsius if anyone has looked at it) which is a huge relief, and I have a month's worth of logged signs for next month's try.

Back later.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - has your temp dipped now? I think that is a good sign of af coming (or hopefully not coming). What is a triphasic pattern? I'm guessing it is something to do with three phases of something (digging deep into my limited knowledge of Latin), but what?

Annie - Hannah sounds like a perfectly normal one year old, IMO. They all have their good moments and their bad ones. She was probably just tired and grumpy.  at the sky box. We have similar problems. Will keeps turning the TV on/off then laughing uproariously. He's obsessed with the phone too (even managed to phone dh at work yesterday ); I bought him a toy phone (even looks similar to the real thing) but he has no interest in that.

Donna - are you back today?

Polly, Deedee - hello!

Still full of colds here, so we're going to have a quiet day at home in the home. Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi again

Emma hope you enjoy your quiet day at home!  Sounds lovely!

No temp hasn't dipped yet, it's the same level it's been for 3 days.  Basically it rose steadily for 6 days from 36.1 on ovulation day to 36.7 at it's highest point, dipped on day 7 and day 8 to 36.4 and has been 36.5 for 3 days.  However, now I have a cold I don't know if that's affected today's reading or not, but don't know if it should be higher or lower than it said.  Anyway I'm reckoning af will be tomorrow given how I'm feeling in that region, which would suit me as at least the luteal phase would be a bit longer, so praying she doesn't come today.  Once she arrives I'll be out to buy a bottle of wine!

Right, got a meeting at 10am, better get moving.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Thank-you. I do feel alot better about it today. I think it was a bit late in the day to expect perfect behaviour from her!
We have parent evening at nursery tonight, so I'll be interested to see what they have to say about her!
Sorry you're still full of a cold. Sure that's not helping with early pregnancy fatigue!

Claire - I'm still keeping everything crossed for you. You never know! You sound quite positive though *if * AF is about to arrive. Good that you're looking to next month. Are you going to use the Clearblue ovulation sticks? (if you need to)

Hi everyone else. Hope you're all well x

Right, need to do a bit more work before I head home. Going to dinner with some friends tonight.... and Friday. Not very good for my bikini diet, but good for my mental state. Nothing like a gossip witht the girls and some good food!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Hope parents evening goes well Annie!  Hope you enjoy your meal out, too!

Yes I'm going to use the OPKs again.  I have 6 clearblue ones left over from last month, as I only had to use one and got my LH surge first time with those.  I'm going to do temps again too.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - When is your holiday? Did you solve the problem of flying with Hannah?

I'm a bit bored today. I tried to do some decorating but Will wasn't impressed. Can't really be bothered to go out. I'm hoping to crash out on the sofa and watch tennis, if Will will play with toys.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

We are home! Boys were so happy when we got in, bless them I am so glad they are pleased to be home. Shows they are happy. hope they will be better next time we visit my aunt.
The are both happilylaying on the floor something they rarely did when away.
All in all we had a good time though, just need to get car fixed now  
Need to unpack and lots of washing needs doing, also house looks a mess so will be tidying up tomorrow to.

Claire still hoping af hasn't arrived   

Emma I hoe you are feeling better and managed to have a rest and watch tennis?

Annie how was parents evening? can't wait to here all about it

Deedee the boys aren't cralwing yet but are really trying, ryan gets so frustrated that he can't move.

Heelo Polly  

Hoping to take the boys to london zoo on friday if the weather is nice 

Dh is taking boys to playgroup tomorrow to let me get things done and probably have a lay in to  

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Parents evening was a true tonic for me. They said Hannah is doing really well in all areas and is a happy little girl when she's there. They said she plays nicely and mingles well with all the other children - which I was over the moon to hear. After these episodes with her boyfriend I was a bit worried she might be like it with all children. They reassured me though that it's not the case when she's with them. They also said she's whizzes around all the furniture there and they didn't think she was far off walking. One again, pleased to hear that as I thought she was lazy and sat shuffling on her bum all day  

Anyway, I was really happy when I left and feeling alot better generally. From here on in I am going to try and stop worrying about her so much and go with the flow.


Emma - did you manage to sit down and watch the tennis? 

Claire - Any developments?

Donna - Sounds like you had a great time. Enjoy your lie-in today! 

Polly -


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning,

Annie thats is fantastic news about Hannah, sounds like she is doing really well in all areas  
I am glad it has put your mind at rest about her development, I am sure you will still worry thats what we do best as mums isn't it   

Dh has taken boys to the baby group this morning, they were both a bit grunpy so nt sure how long he will saty there  
I was terrible though as he left have you packed this? and that? etc etc DH just laughed  
I need to relax more when he goes out with them, he always has everything they need but for some reason I always have to check.  

Claire how are you? hoping AF has stayed away     

 Polly, Emma and Deedee I hope you are all well today.

Annie, I didn't get the asscot photo either  

There is an under 5's funday thing in the park opposite me today so when DH gets back we are going to take the boys to that then go food shopping

Af arrived for me this morning so while I have the house to myself I might go back to bed with my book for half an hour  while I have the chance.

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, that's great news about Hannah! 

Donna, glad you had a nice time.  Hope you get all your housework done today then!

Hi everyone else.

I'm off work, poorly.  My cold is much worse today and I feel lousy.  Thought I'd make myself useful though and am going to work out how to use the scanner today and get the wedding photos scanned in and onto CDs for the parents (on the assumption that MIL will someday speak to us again... )

My temp dropped today to pre-af levels so it's just a matter of time , but I'm pleased I've managed to get to 11 days luteal phase .  I have really bad af pains today, I haven't had these since before going on the pill so it's a bit of a shock.  Never mind.  With those and the cold, I am feeling VERY sorry for myself today! 

Right, off to tackle the scanner... I may be some time!

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Obviously I meant it had dropped to pre-*ovulation* levels.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

morning Claire,

sorry you are feeling poorly, make sure you get plenty of rest.
sorry it looks like AF is on its way, good news though about your leutal phase though.
could your cold have effected your temp?

didn't manage to go back to bed been on the phone paying bills and they keep tou on hold for soooooo long.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again

As predicted,  arrived about an hour ago.  My chart also changed to show I didn't ovulate when I put today's temp in  but when I deleted today's temp and reentered it, it said I had ovulated.  This obviously caused me some distress as I've been quite wound up about the ovulation thing, so not sure what happened.  (Polly, let me know if you have any ideas).  Anyway it says my luteal phase is 'normal'  and all looks well again.

Going to put my feet up for a bit, not feeling too good.  Back later.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - sorry you're feeling so unwell, and have af too. Let's hope third time lucky.  

Donna - glad you mentioned bills - you reminded me that my phone bill needs paying. Hope you have a nice afternoon with the boys and dh.

Annie  - what a glowing report on Hannah. No surprise at all!

Polly, Deedee - hello.

One very grumpy and snotty Will here. Took him to M&T and he grizzled his way through it. 

Was a bit stumped about what to do this afternoon, but dh now needs a lift to Heathrow, so that solves that. Does mean coming back on the M25 at rush hour time. 

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Claire - Really sorry AF arrived   Glad there was some silver lining though with the leuteal phase news. Sending lots of positive vibes for this cycle. 

Emma - You are crazy! M25 rush hour traffic with a 1 year old and pregnancy symptoms. Hope DH gets you something very very nice in duty free! 

Donna - Have fun at the park later

Right - off to my real job now. Lady H had the grumps this morning so not looking forward to this afternoon!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your support.  The irony is that I'm probably too ill for that bottle of wine I promised myself for later!!!    Oh well there's always tomorrow night.

I emailed the charting people about my chart changing temporarily and they said that the software had just gone wonky as sometimes happens when changes like those I did are put in, but confirmed my chart shows that I ovulated.  I feel a bit despondent to see I'm now only on CD1 again, but in just 12 hours I'll be on CD2  ..... 

Polly, hope you're just reading and not speaking........ still thinking of you, is there anything I can do to help?

Right, haven't scanned anything in yet, my dad came round to fix my hoover for me (bless) and I got distracted... (translated as I haven't got a clue what I'm doing)

Sorry this is a bit me me me, I promise to be less self-involved next time I post.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

sorry Af arrived as Annie said third time lucky     good news on the leutal phase though  

Emma did you manage to servive the M25?

Annie how was your afternoon? was Hannah any better?

Polly I hope you are ok?

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I survived. M25 was ok, then I got stuck in a horrendous traffic jam about 3 miles from home. 

Claire - hope you feel better after a good night's sleep.

Bathtime now, back later.
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

One poorly person on my hands this afternoon   I can't tell if it's a cold, teething, ears, a combination of all or something completely new - who knows   She's in bed now even though she's eaten bugger all and feels rather warm. Looking forward to what will most likely be a loooooong night - NOT!

When will my girl ever be well?!?!

I met up with 3 of my oldest friends this arvo. 1 with Hannah's boyfriend, 1 has a 5 week old and the other due her 1st in 7 weeks time. Hannah's boyfriend was his usual charming, adorable self. Hannah..... cried and moaned the whole time.

I know she's ill and she had every right to be miserable. Just seems she is always ill and therefore dominates these meetings with her constant crying/screaming/misery.

They probably think/say my ickle girl is a miserable little so and so  


Claire - are you kidding me?You couldn't possibly be self-invlolved - I don't give anyone else a chance to be     
How are you feeling now? Did you manage a bit of wine?

Emma - Well done with the M25 driving! When is DH back?

Donna - Did you get to the park?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie, so sorry hannah is poorly again it must be so hard for you, I am hoping it isn't her ears but then if she has a cold its more than likely going to agravate her ear problem I guess 
Could be teething I blame eerything on that these days.

I am sure you friends don't think anything off it when Hannah is upset they have children themselves and know what its like, I am sure there children aren't on top form al the time. I know how you feel though Ryan is always winging and I get upset that people never see is happy smiley times,
Speaking of Ryan, I am a littel concerned he loves his rountine, and hates it if anything no matter how small is changed - he always has his afternon snack at the same time for example.
He seemed really unsettled when we went away and I am sure it was becaus eeverything was unfamilia to him and he didn't know what was happening next, I know I shouldn't compare them but Callum is nothing like that, he was unsettled at first and a little clingy but once he got used to his surroundings he was fine. Ryan is still all over the place now, if I leave the room he is constantly looking for me uts like he fears I am going to leave him   I know it is usual for him to start having seperation anxiety at this age so at first I wasn't concerned but it just seems to be getting worse.
I want him to be happy, I can't bare him being so upset 

on a lighter note off shoping tomorrow and I am going to order my borthday present, it wont arrive for my birthday but I am so excitined about ordering it.
its a dimond ring and I am having the boys names engraved on it, its gorgeous 

Hope you managed that Wine Claire

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - Thanks for the support. It could well be teething. You never know with Hannah until they appear! I'm sure my friends love Hannah and understand her ears really trouble her. Whenever she's poorly (again!) I think it gets me down and I let my mind run wild. I'm finding it quite soul destryoing! I know babies get ill - but this is just ridiculous! I feel I'm being tested  

It might not be too early for Ryan to be having seperation anxiety. Hannah went through the exact same thing. If I even stood up she'd start crying and holding her arms out to be picked up, thinking I was leaving her! I'm trying to think when that started. Might have been around 8 or 9 months. I just carried on as normal and would walk into the kitchen or upstairs. She'd have a cry for about 1 minute and then find a toy! She snapped out of it just as quickly as it started. 

Emma - Morning! How are things your way?

Claire - Feeling any better?

Polly -


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, sorry Hannah's not been well.  Is she any better today?

Donna, ring sounds gorgeous.   When is your birthday?  Are you a July baby too?

Emma, glad you survived the M25 but how typical to get stuck so close to home! 

Morning Polly. 

Not feeling any better, having another day off work.  Think it's a combination of the cold and af (which seems to be making up for the lighter one last month... ).  Didn't manage any wine last night but did manage a couple of whiskies, lovely for my sore throat.   Luckily not much planned for the weekend so won't be missing much and from what I hear it's going to be torrential rain anyway!   

Having a dilemma... a friend of mine has invited me down to her birthday do in mid July (it's too far to come back the same night so would have to stay over and would be away for about 24 hours) but it falls on one of the bms days, a key one by my calculations... I have to either go anyway and foresake it (don't want to do that), make up an excuse and not go (except I go most years and I have a feeling she'd be less than impressed), or take DH with me (probably fine, but not sure what she's organised yet and whether it's girls only or not) and try and 'do it' in her house....   What would you do?

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Thanks Annie, I am sure it is a normal phase to go through but he cries for more than 1 min he gets himself into a right state. How Hannah today? how was your night with her?

Had a bad night myself Ryan woke a few times and DH was snoring  so feeling quite tired today.
Callum is screaming, not sure if its teeth or if hes got used to have cuddles with daddy and going to sleep on him  we are trying to break the habbit before DH goes back to work on monday but Callum wants his daddy all the time its going to be a nightmare next week 

Claire, that is a dilema you have there. I'm not really sure what you should do non of your solutions are ideal.
Heres my opinion for whats it worth, I would go to your friends birthday and have a really good time, if bms does fall when your away try not to worry about it, ok it may mean that this month is a no go for ttc and Iknow you want to be pregnant more than anything and I do know how you feel I really do but looking back I really wish I hadn't let it take over my whole life and stopped me doing things.
We didn't have a holiday abroad for the 3 yrs we were ttc because we always had that thought well I might be pregnant and not be able to fly 
In the ened its up to you what you do and if you feel you can't put ttc on hold for a month then I would take DH with you. But you have a nice time away and enjoying yourself might make you more relaxed for the next month which can only be a good thing 

Morning Emma and Polly

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Still coldy and snotty and grumpy here (both W and I).  

Claire  - I wouldn't put your life on hold for ttc purposes, not at this stage anyway. I'd go to the birthday do without dh (unless he is invited) but have lots of bms on the days either side of the day you'll be away. Only my opinion though.
Hope you're taking things easy today, and feel better soon.

Donna - birthday present sounds exciting! When is your birthday? 

Annie - I'm sure none thinks badly of Hannah or you. They all have their moments....

Polly - hope you're OK, and come back soon. 

Going to go and try to and find a birthday present formy niece this morning. Can't believe she'll be 7 next week. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Morning!

Claire- I know exactly how you feel about the ttc thing. It is so hard to stop it controling your life. I would go to the party and have bms on the day before and after like Emma said. Looking back, as much as i found ttc extremely nerve-wracking  and stressful it was also really EXCITING so ENJOY it and dont let it take over (easy for me to say u probably think!)

Annie- Poor Hannah! It is so hard when they cant tell you what's wrong. How could she possibly be a winger with a FAB mum like you? Im sure its just her way of letting you know she doesnt feel well or 'poorly'. (I love that expression, we don't use it over here but my SIL comes out with it now and again)

speaking of SIL, we are finally arranging to go over to visit her and DH's parent in a few weeks time. I'm not really looking forward to it but I can se why DH wants to go.
Does anyone know if we need to get Hannah a passport for a domestic flight?  Dh says we dont but Im not so sure. the airline will probably be ryanair or bmibaby.

Oh H is making noises, ill b back later

xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

souds like everyone is poorly today 

I'll be quick typing one handed have a very clingy callum on my lap  think it may be teeth but who knows, i always blame that - he is out of sorts today though

Its my birthday on monday  

going shopping after lunch then going to see my brother its is birthday today, oh to be 19 again 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - check with the airline. I think you do need a passport, because you have to provide some photo ID and she won't have a driving licence or any of the non-passport alternatives. Apologies if I'm wrong...


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

My boys have been very grumpy today   I am still blaming teeth as they have flushed cheeks but it is so hard becaus eyou just don't know do you 
We went shopping and DH and I bought some trainers I have never purchased 2 pairs of traniers so quick in my life, we walked in and got the first pair we liked becasue the boys were crying. It was better than spending hours going from shop to shop 
We got loads of things for the flat as we haven't got anything since we moved in and didn't even have any lamp shades  but thats all cahnged now  we got a rug for the living room and some pictures and things I hope its going to look lovely.

Deedee I can't help with the airline but I hope you get it sorted

Polly I hope you are still with us even though you are not posting right now 

I have ordered my ring and it will take up to 21 days i can't wait for it to be here.

Claire did you decide what to do about your friends birthday?

Off to bed now, DH is taking the boys out tomorrow morning so I can have a lay in  then I must crack on with the house work 

Night all

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire....you can do it in the morning, it is in the rules! Who knows whether morning or evening is closer to the best moment anyway? People get pg from doing it once in the month, and well before before the "best time". HTH

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

What miserable weather  
Ihope everyone is feeling better and getting over there colds

Dh took the boys out this morning so I had a nice long lay in  they have been so grumpy all week and I don't know why, DH is back at work on monday and I am dreading it as if they continue like this I don't know how I will manage on my own 

Becasue I have had a lay in I just want to lounge around now but I really must get on with things around the house 

I hope everyone has nice things planned for the weekend.

Nice to here from you Polly, I am gald you haven't left us 

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

What a horrible day  

Just found out that DH's aunt has cancer and its terminal, DH's BIL mum dies this morning and then MIL let slip to DH that his dad might have a brain tumor  

DH and I have a lot to talk about when he gets home, I am in shock and don't know what to say

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - what a lot of horrible news at once.   Hope you and dh have a good chat. Is he OK? It must be a lot for him to take in. Has a doctor told FIL he might have cancer, or is MIL just worried that it is a possibility?

Polly - I was looking out for you in town this morning, but didn't spot you.

Claire - what Polly says about mornings is right. I'm convinced that both times it worked for me were after morning ttcing, followed by long car journeys (lots of sitting still and letting nature set to work). 
Hope you're feeling a bit better today.

Annie, Deedee - hope you are OK.

I am so sick of this rain. Going to go to IKEA tomorrow and look for bathroom ideas. Better than wasting a sunny day there, I suppose.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

I am new to this forum and also live in the United States. After doing an internet search for 'IUI with vaginismus' your forum came up so I decided to join and hopefully get some insight from women who may be going through or have gone through the same thing as me. Hope I am posting in the right place and if not, please excuse me and if you could point me to the right place, I would appreciate it.

My story is this: I have been married 6 years and with my DH for over 11. We've never been able to have intercourse and I am still a virgin as he's the first man I've ever been with. We thought we'd eventually get through the problem on our own but after a few years of marriage, that never happened. I saw Drs who pretty much looked at me like I was a weirdo and then I started seeing a therapist. We finally figured out with a few group sessions that my problem was 'vaginismus'. Ever since I was diagnosed with this I've tried all I can to treat it and overcome it. I've seen OBGYNs, psychiatrists, bought a self help kit from vaginismus.com and even saw a hypnotherapist. Unfortunately, none of this has worked. My husband and I are not getting any younger (I'm going on 29 and he is 32) and are desperately wanting a child. We tried quite a few times to do some home insemination with a medicine dropper but unfortunately I've continued to get my periods as normal every month. We are both healthy and don't smoke, drink or do drugs and I have a normal menstrual cycle as well. After much frustration we've recently decided to call upon a fertility clinic. We have a consultation appointment on July 20th. This week I received all the extensive paperwork that needs to be filled out before attending our initial visit, which is a little overwhelming! In the mean time I did some research and found that IUI will probably be the option presented to us. I am however a little nervous about the whole process as I've never been able to have a gynelogical exam (I had one under anethesia in 2005 and everything came out completely normal). Hence, one of the reasons I'm posting in hopes of hearing some of your experiences and maybe be able to relay them to the fertility Dr., etc.

After reading this thread I know many of you with this disorder have been able to successfully conceive and give birth to children. I would greatly appreciate any advice or feedback you could give me regarding your experiences. Thank you for tackling this subject as although it is a very common disorder, rarely is it discussed and in this fashion. By reading your stories I have some hope that our dream of having a child will maybe come true despite vaginismus.

Sorry for the long post and thank you in advance for your time and thoughts.

Sincerely,
PoohBear11778


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Poohbear,

Welcome and yes, you are in the right place! Going to come back later and read your post properly and reply. I'm in the middle of cooking now, but didn't want you to feel ignored. 

Emma


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Back again 

There are 6 of us who post here quite regularly, and others pop in and out from time to time. Our stories are all slightly different. 4 of us have managed to have children, one with IUI and the rest 'normally' for want of a better word.

I don't know how much you've read about us on here. My story is that I had vaginismus for about 11 years (when I met dh), with no idea that it was a condition or that other people had it too. When I got to 30 I desperately wanted children and went to see a doctor. She referred me for psychosexual counselling and to a gynaecologist. The gynaecologist gave me dilators and performed a vaginal stretching operation. Somehow, with the combination of these 2 programmes, I managed to have sex eventually (took about 18 months, I think), and was lucky enough to conceive my son naturally after a few month's ttcing. However, if I hadn't managed that I would have had IUI for sure.

I can totally relate to your fear of the gynae exam. That would still terrify me even now. The best thing I can suggest is that you tell the doctor doing it that you have vag, and perhaps take along information about what the condition is (some doctor's aren't as clued up as they should be) - printouts from the internet etc. Any good doctor will take account of your worries about the exam, and try to do things slowly and as pain free as possible. You could ask them to use a child-sized speculum to make things easier too. They might be able to prescribe something to take the edge off the pain too.

I'm sure the others will have some other ideas too. It sounds like you're chances of a successful outcome are really high, give that you are so healthy etc.

Please, please feel free to ask anymore questions about anything. It will be so interesting to hear an American perspective too.

Emma


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi poohbear,

Welcome to our thread, you will recieve all the support you need on here we are a great frinedly bunch of ladies all with different stories and outcomes.

Heres Mine:

My story is quite similar to yours. 
Me and DH met when I was 17 he was the first person that I wanted to 'sleep' with, when we tried it was painful but I thought everyones 'first' time was like that so tried to carry on I think that was my big mistake! we tried and tired but each time was painful and we had to stop. we pushed it to one side deciding that prehaps we wren't ready and that when we were it would just happen.
A year later I was at the family planning clinic as I was taking the pill and the mentioned that I should have a smear as I was sexual active, I was terrified and everything came spilling out - how I actually wasn't able to have sex. The team there were great and I staretd having physcosexual councelling that was really helpful but although I made progress I still wasn't able to have full penetrative sex.
Dh and I then seperated for a few months because of the strain it was all causing on our relationship. I was pushing him away and thought I was some kind of freak!
Anyway we got back together and decided that it was no big deal, we could satisfy each other so what did it matter that we couldn't have full sex. In 2003 when I was 21 we got married and decided we wanted to start a family so I invested in a turkey baster and tried self insemination which didn't work, I went back to the family planning clinic who did blood tests on me to check I was ovulating and releasing an egg and sent DH for sperm test these all came back fine.
A doctor at the family planning clinic then treid putting DH's sperm straight onto my cervix we tried this for 3 months but I still wasn't pregnant so I was refered to the hospital to see if I was eliegable for fertility treatment on the nhs, as I didn't really have a fertility problem as such.
They decided that I could have treatment but there was an 18month waiting list I couldn't wait that long so paid for IUI myself I had 2 tries but were both negative, for my 3rd try they wanted me to use medication but as this cost more and I was already in debt I couldn't aford it.
I was then told that I wouldn't get nhs fundong till I was 25! IUI is quite uncomfortable but is very quick, same as a smear if you have ever had one - I haven't I decided that if I could pay to go through the pain of IUI then surely I could try sex again even if it did hurt. We tried again and finally managed penetration even though it was still uncomfortable and not enjoyable at all. We tried again to concieve but nothing happened we were only having sex 'at the right itme of the month' and weren't enjoying it at all. We started looking into adoption when the hospital wrote to us saying that some funding had become avaliable and we could have 3 tries of IUI or 1 of IVF on the nhs. We were apprehensive about starting treatment again as it really is a rollercoaster of emotions and not an easy time at all, but we decided we would alwasy be thinking what if? so had to give it a try
So in march 2006 we had our 3rd go of treatment this time with medication, I was taking clomid tablets to help with egg quality and Gonal F injections to help me produce more than 1 egg you produce each cycle. treatment went well and I produced 2 eggs we had the IUI and 2 weeks later I did a pregnancy test that was positive I was over the moon, 2 weeks after that we had  a scan, I was 6 weeks pregnant and we discoverd I was expecting twins. Callum and Ryan were born by c-section last november. I htough once I had children I would find sex easier as the pressure of ttc would be taken away, but since the twins have been born I still haven't managed penetrative sex, I am hoping we will manage it in time as we would like more children in the future.

I hope hearing my story helps and [lease ask any questions you have, you really can ask anything we are not shy on here.

My vag is purely pshycological and I have no idea what triggered it, no abuse or anythign like that.

Hope that helps 

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All!

I've got myself nice and comfy infront of the tv ready for a long post! I'm watching the Diana concert -they're just doing all the musicals. I absolutely love them! Go Sarah Brightman!

OMG we had the most unbelievable day yesterday! Firstly, my friend cancelled getting together so I thought it would be a good idea to take Hannah all the way to Bristol to take back dresses I bought for Ascot that I couldn't take back here.

She woke up seemigly poorly again so Lord knows what I was thinking putting her in the car for 45 minutes! Anyhoo, she slept most of the way there and we got caught in some Saturday shopping traffic. Off we went to the shops only to be told by one of the stores that I only had 2 weeks to get a full refund and all they could do was an exhange. I was fuming! There's nothing in there I bloody well like! So, looks like I'm keeping the dress!

Took Lady H for some lunch and she sat waving at all the people on surrounding tables, giving them big smiles and behaving like an absolute angel 

Had a little mooch around the shops before she was getting grumpy again so thought it would be a good idea to head home. It took 45 minutes to get from the car park to the M4 junction which usually takes about 4 minutes! Sheer volume of people causing the problem. Then we got clear and were tanking away when I heard on the radio that there had been a bad accident and to get of at Jct 17 - which I had just gone past! We sat on the M4 with the engine off, complete stand still for well over an hour 

It took us 3 hrs to make a 45 minute journey home and came back with the dress. Absolute bloody nightmare!

However, we had a fabulous day today. My Mum had Lady H so DH and I could get packed and go shopping for last minute items. We went for lunch and had a nice afternoon. And to top off a good day Lady H took 5 steps on her own today 

I text my bessie friend to tell her and was totally deflated when she replied telling me to give her time and space and she'll be off  OK, I can be a worrier and try to get Hannah to do things - however! I'm not like that 100% of the time and I've been doing really well at just letting her be lately and trying to relax and enjoy being a Mum. I was a bit gutted 

Donna - So sorry to hear all this awful news. How is DH?

Emma - Are you and Will feeling better? Was DH around this weekend to give you a break and pamper you?

Deedee - I do believe that Hannah will need a passport. Like Emma said, I think we all have to provide photo ID these days.

Claire - I think you could get away with going to the party. Maybe if you had bms before you left and as soon as you got back? Remember that wigglies live for a few days inside you aswell, so I think you should be just fine 

*PoohBear*

Welcome!!! Yep, you found the right peple to help you out. I shall try to keep my story brief for you after subjecting everyone else to an enormous post 

So - always had a fear of tampons, internals and smears but thought I was having intercourse quite fine. Turns out not so much. Took me years to figure out that DH wasn't always "in". With the complete support of the girls here and attending relaxation classes I slowly overcame it by myself. Firstly with intercourse, then tampons, then had my first smear. I had an added complication of irratic menstrual cycles so was going to go ahead with IUI. Then the week before starting it all, I found out I was pregnant. 
If I didn't think I was cured then, childbirth certainly did it! I had about 7 or 8 internals with trainees having a go each time as well as the qualified people. No problems what so ever. Didn't bother me in the slightest
DH and I now manage intercourse regularly and have no problems at all with it now.

We can and will absolutely help you if you would like us to 

Right - think I've dominated for far too long now. G, night all


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls!!!

OMG-I feel like I have a bunch of new girlfriends to talk to!  Thank you Emma, Donna & Annie for your stories and such a kind welcome. It made my day to come on here and see all of your kind replies and such willingness to help. Seriously, it really means a lot. You can talk to your friends and family about this problem-they _are _ your friends and family but they really can't completely understand what you're going through. But when you find a forum such as this with women who have been through much of what you have and with such warm open arms-it's really a great feeling. So, again, thank you all so much. I look forward to learning from and getting to know all of you. I'm probably going to need your support and advice in the next few months with my pending appointment and possible IUI treatments starting. I would also like to extend an invitation to all of you as well that if there's anything you want to know about my experiences, etc.-please feel free to ask. I'm pretty open to talk about it in hopes that I can help in some way as well.

I'm so happy for all of you that you were blessed with such beautiful children. Annie and Emma congratulations to you both for being able to beat the vaginismus. Donna, we seem to be in the same boat Honey! My vag is purely psychological as well. I too was 17 when I met my husband (and first boyfriend) but we never seriously tried to have sex until we were married 5 years later. Therefore I think my vag comes from a build up of emotions-especially fear. You watch movies and shows etc. and what do women talk about?- 'Oh the first time I did it, it killed.' Things like that do not help matters one bit. Also, I am an only child and somewhat of a sheltered one at that. I was told of the birds and bees but never really understood exactly what all of it meant. I didn't even know the man's part could do that (if you know what I mean)!?!!! I however have never been able to have penetrative sex at all-at least I don't think I have. Just putting a finger down there hurts and is extremely uncomfortable. Have you tried the vaginismus program on vaginismus.com Donna? Unfortunately it didn't help me but b/c you have had penetrative sex-it may be able to help you-just a thought.

Well Girls, I think I'm going to get ready for bed. It is 8:00 on Sunday night here in the States and that means back to work tomorrow-blah! We do however have Wednesday off for a US holiday, 4th of July-yeah!!!

Again, thank you all so much for your posts. I look forward to speaking to you again soon. Bless you all. 

XOXO
PoohBear11778 

P.S.-I love these smiley guys-they are so adorable!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Poohbear, welcome!  You're definitely in the right place, I've made great progress with my vag thanks to the girls here.  I have had a few failed attempts at s in the past, always painful, and originally also thought it was supposed to hurt at first and would stop.  It didn't.  My initial vag was psychological, and then I had non-specific cervicitis (no cause identified in other words) which contributed to the pain of anything going in in that area, which made it so much worse.  A nurse had said I had vag but didn't offer me any help on what to do about it and it's fair to say I felt pretty alone.  When I met my now husband I decided I had to work on it to get over it.  I started posting on here and bought some dilators to use.  Through talking, encouragement and using the dilators I slowly made progress, and started having proper sex in December 2005, but only sporadically about once a month to start with and it wasn't very comfortable.  Over time I've built this up and am now ttc, and am proud to say that last month we did it 5 times in a week  (what a thing to be proud of!)!  There was a time when I never would have believed that was possible.  I'm not pg yet but am trying naturally at the moment, on month #3 now.  I'm happy to try and help you in any way I can.   You can do this. 

***************************************************************************

Well I still feel lousy.  I'm back in work today but took a turn for the worse over the weekend and spent a lot of time in bed or lying on the sofa.  Had to come in today or they would have included the weekend days in my sick leave total  which I didn't want.  So a wasted weekend for me really.  I did read a whole book about the ebola virus which was cheery! 

Annie, sorry you had such a wasted day.  It is annoying isn't it, will you be able to wear the dress again?

Emma, how are you feeling?  Still yucky?  I think I've cured the raspberries problem, you were right it was the soil type.  I've added iron through sequestrene tablets so hoping they will perk up now.

Donna, so sorry to hear all that bad news in one dose.  How's your DH doing?

Polly, glad to hear from you and that you're still reading if not posting too much at the moment.

Hi Deedee.

Temp charting has gone a bit out of the window the last few days as I've had a high temperature thanks to the cold.  Will pick it up again in a few days when things normalise a bit.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie what a wasted day 

Claire sorry you are still poorly I hope you feel better soon and work isn't to bad for you today.

Emma how are you and Will?

Hello Deedee and Polly

Poohbear so glad we could all help, our stories are very similar, I haven't looked on vaginsmus.com but I think I will. To be honest i thought I would have some improvement after the twins were born and I wasn't ttc but that hasn't happened.
Maybe I never will have sex properly? 

Today has been a good day so far, got a lovely card from the boys (obviously dh chose it) but it had really nice words and made me feel quite emotional as this is my first birthday as a mummy 
Dh got me Grease 1 and 2 on dvd  I love grease 2 its so cheesy but think i am the only person who does 
Got some family coming over tonight so I have to spend the day getting the flat straight especially as most of them haven't seen the new place yet, I am waiting in for a delivery anway so not to bad.

breakfast now I think, Boys are meant to be asleep but are being monkeys 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna -    Hope you have a lovely day.

Annie - fab news on Hannah taking her first steps!   You see, she is perfectly normal after all!
Your Saturday sounds very grim indeed. What a waste of a day.

Claire - sorry you're not feeling much better. Are you going to go to see a doctor?
I read a gripping book about ebola a few years back - wonder if it was the same one? Can't remember who it was by, so that isn't very helpful. I'm sure you don't have it though. 
Good news on the raspberries.

Polly, Deedee -  

Poohbear - so glad we didn't frighten you away.  
What do you do to celebrate 4th July? It is a big thing, isn't it (well I have that impression from watching Friends  ). Do you eat special food, or is that Thanksgiving?

Will and I have finally shaken off our colds, thank goodness. We went to IKEA yesterday. Big mistake, it was absolutely heaving. I wanted to look at bathroom cabinets, but they don't really do anything suitable. I bought some place mats and glasses and that was it.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Happy Birthday!!!!!

I LOVE Grease 2 !!!!! Absolutely love it. Huge fan - so you're not alone in the cheese factory  

hope you have a fantastic day x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DONNA!*   

I love Grease 2 as well, you are not alone!!!!!!!!!

Emma, book was called The Hot Zone and was a true story about how close to an outbreak we came and how easily it could happen again. Not going to docs, am sure cold will go away by itself, but feel very sorry for myself today.

And can I just vent some AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The pg girl in our office has been doing chapter and verse on her pregnancy again this morning nice and loud and for some time. She's only 16 weeks so I have loads more of this. I was just sitting here silently willing her to shut up after about half an hour of her symptoms, but no, she managed to discuss it at top decibel for almost one full hour. I know I sound so selfish, and Emma, I do hope you're not keeping quiet about your symptoms, because you are clearly very nice and deserving. Truth is I don't like this girl, I find her loud and offensive most of the time and always have done so this is just doing my head in!

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks guys,

Oh wow I found fellow grease 2 fans I really thought I was the only one, anyone I speak to hasn't seen it.

Claire how annoying especially if you don't like her anyway, your be the annoying pregnant girl in the office soon enough you mark my words        

Callum is asleep on the floor wrapped around toys! he looks very uncomfortable but I am scared to move him as it took a long time for him to fall asleep. I had to put ryan in his cot in the end as he just wasn't giving in.

Kitchen looks presentable now, just need to put clean sofa covers back on the sofa's and tidy up a bit in the living room.

If you hold ryans hands he can stand up   he takes his own weight.
He held on to the sofa the other day to, only for about 30 seconds but still he's not 8 months yet!
He is really trying to crawl and getting so frustrated

Donna x x 

No next delivery yet


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - pg girl sounds very annoying (and insensitive) indeed. 
That _was_ the same book - I thought it was quite unputdownable. There's another one called 'Ebola' by an American (can't remember his name but it has a red and white cover ) that is also interesting but not quite so gripping.

I've never seen Grease 2.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

AAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH........................................

My buzzer for the front door isn't working but I have a second entrance to my flat around the side, I put a note up clearly saying that the delivery should be brought around the side, but no I have a note put through the FRONT door saying they tried to deliver but I was out and they will try again this afternoon! I will be out this afternoon so they wont be able to deliver it!
So annoying, they either can't read or knocked really quietly on the side door  

Rant over.

Ryan has been asleep for 2 and a half hours  They played up last night and didn't go to sleep till 9pm last night so I guess he is catching up now.

I made the boys some pasta sauce for lunch, it was disgusting but thankfully Callum liked it  hopefulyl Ryan will to.

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Absolutely rant away. I found pg women in my office really hard to cope with when I was ttc. Work was meant to be my sanctuary, a place where I could get my head down and try and forget my baby problems. Alas, no. I had to endure countless bumps and rubbing of them! 
When I finally got there I sat rubbing my belly all the time. I turned into one of them - smug mum! Belly rubbing will come your way too and you can also join the smug mum club  

Donna - How is DH and his Dad?

Emma - Is the Hot Zone really a good read? Will I get scared?!?! I scare easily and get panic attacks about stuff like this. Think I answered my own question - I shall avoid it! 

I've booked my Harry Potter tickets! - Wooooooo!!!! I'm going on Friday 13th in the afternoon. Can't wait!

We're also all packed and ready to jet off on Thursday! Looks like the airport might be a bit of nightmare, but search away dear security guards. I don't care how long it takes. I want everyone checked!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, oh how annoying, delivery people are incompetent aren't they! 

Annie, if you scare easily you won't want to know how easily a virus that's as easy to catch as a cold but as deadly as the plague could spread throughout the world, trust me.  AVOID!

Oooh HP tickets!  I've told DH he'll have to take me as the friend who stopped speaking to me last year for reasons known only to her was my HP buddy.  Don't think it's his cup of tea though...... 

Ooh flying on Thursday that's appeared on the horizon quickly!  Where are you going again?  (sorry, ttc has made me very insular and selfish of late, I don't seem to take in what people say to me ).  How long are you going for?

Emma, you must see Grease 2.  In fact now I want to watch it again!  PG girl has gone home now, thank goodness, but I'm soooo fed up of it.  It sparks off conversations about children generally and it literally is every day twice a day.  Maybe I'm more sensitive to it now.   Hope you managed to get something done today, the weather is horrendous around here isn't it!!!  (as torrential rain hits again...)

Emma, I meant to ask, what happened about DH's comments about moving?  Has that all died down now?

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - I can't remember where you said you were going either.  Are you taking the inlaws too? Will Hannah be sleeping in your room?

Claire - hope you survived the day at work. Can you take tomorrow off?

Donna - delivery people are so annoying, aren't they.  Hope the rest of your day has been nice though.

I made strawberry jam this afternoon. Tastes rather nice. I'm fed up with this rain too. The grass needs cutting and looks awful and I'm fed up with beeing cooped up inside.

Claire, to answer your question, all plans to move have been shelved for the moment, thank goodness. Dh had a bad week at work, thought he'd made a bad mistake with something and would be fired so was looking at alternatives. Turned out his mistake wasn't half as bad as he thought, and he is still highly thought of there. 

Better go and finish cooking,
Emma, xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Please bare with me as I try to get to know you all.  


Goblin 1975 or I believe it's Claire, right?!: Thank you for your post and story.  Congratulations to you as well for getting over the vag.  Also, great job-5 times-Woo Hoo!!!    I wish you and DH the best of luck in trying to conceive.  
I'm sorry to hear about the aggravation at work too.  I can understand that must be so difficult to hear especially due to the fact that you don't like this girl to begin with!  Well, just try to hang in there Honey!  

Donna:  Happy Birthday!!!    I'm sorry I didn't know about it and by the time you're reading this it may be too late b/c of the time difference but at any rate-I hope it was a great one and I hope you enjoy watching your Grease movies.  How did your get together go?  Is a 'flat' your house?  Some English terms you use there are different than the way we speak here so I've got to try to get down the lingo!  Oh, that's so cute about your b-day card from the boys-how sweet!
Ooohhh and hey...don't get down on yourself about the vag thing.  When you get a chance I would definetely go onto vaginismus.com and check it out.  If you buy the whole kit it comes with a complete treatment book, a handbook where they kind of quiz you on what you've learned, a set of dialators and a password to go on the vaginismus forum, etc.  I personally never found that very useful and the people aren't near as helpful as you girls have been-but again-it may be helpful to you!  If there's any other questions you have-please don't hesitate to ask.  How does DH deal with the situation, if you don't mind me asking?  My husband is so supportive and patient, thank God!  The important thing is that you don't give up and now you have a friend who can support you.  Believe me, I know how completely frustrating it can be.  At this point I'm more focused on having a baby than dealing with that problem-but I know that it's something that shouldn't be forgotten about.  


Emma:  Hi!  Personally for me 4th of July isn't a big thing.  I guess you could say I'm not very patriotic.  The main joy is that we have the day off of work!  A lot of people however do celebrate by going to parades or having cook outs, etc.  Also, they shoot off a lot of fireworks in different places.  I think I'm going to spend the day watching the Twilight Zone marathon (it's an old science fiction/horror show).  That's one thing I love about the 4th and New Years is that they always run those marathons so you can watch different episodes all day long.  And yes...all the good food is eaten on Thanksgiving! 
Were you and DH suffering from colds?  My husband and I were too and it's summer here so it's kind of odd.  Thankfully I'm at the very end of it and just trying to get rid of the cough-ugh!

Annie:  May I ask when your birthday is?  I happened to notice that we're the same age and that you're a Scorpio as well.  

How are everyones' babies doing?!  

Well, I hope I mentioned everyone in this post!  Take care Girls-talk to you soon!
PoohBear11778


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna - Happy Birthday  I love Grease 1 & 2 too 

Hi Poohbear - You're with a good group here, so welcome. My story is a bit different, as I was born with a vaginal septum, and have had five lots of surgery (I think) to rectify it, only the last one worked about two years ago. Anyway, that apparantly made it impossible for me to concieve, and then I am too old - although I have been trying hard - seven treatments, the last one with donor egg last month. Age is against me, and I have to give up. 

Annie, have a good hols
Emma, I sent you a pm
Claire, sorry it isn't working out yet, it will soon.

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Polly, I am so sorry that you have decided to stop treatment (if that is what you meant in your last post) I wish I had the right words to say, I know you would have for me.
I just don't know what to say to make things better for you, not right now but when you feel up to it I would still like to arrange a meet up for us all, might be a bit far for you though poohbear 

Poohbear, I was exactly the same and ttc was more important than overcoming the vag I thought that once I had a child or in my case children that I would be able to focus on overcoming vag but the truth is I don't think I am that interested in sex of the penetrative kind anyway - deosn't help that I have a low sex drive. Am I weird?
Flat I think is like what you call an apartment.

Sorry its been a long day so off to bed now be back tomorrow

Annie how long you going for? it was lanzarote wasn't it? lucky thing

night all,

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Girls,

Polly:  Hi, it's nice to meet you however I wish it could be under better circumstances.  I'm so sorry to hear of every thing you've been through and wish I had the words to make you feel better.  Fortunately for the two of us we have this group to come to.  Whatever you decide to do in the future, I wish you all the best.  

Donna:  Yes, I guess it would be quite far, wouldn't it!   
My husband and I were actually supposed to vacation in London 2 years ago.  Well, two weeks before the trip, yours truly slipped and broke a bone in her foot.  First bone I've ever broken in my life and it had to be then, right?!  I had to wear this ugly, plastic boot thing for about 2 months and the Dr told me that I could not be walking around touring London that way.  I actually planned the whole trip on my own as a surprise Valentine's, b-day, anniversary gift for my husband.  Ooohhhh well-it's the thought that counts right?!  We did receive our money back for the unused trip but my husband decided that he really wasn't ready and was too nervous yet to do that kind of traveling. Therefore we ended up going to Las Vegas last year instead-it was really cool.  Anyways, I'm probably boring you!
No, I don't think you're weird at all about the whole sex drive thing.  I feel that after you've been through what we've been through-it's hard to have much of one.  Sometimes I think that if I could have one wish come true-it would be to just finally be able to consumate my marriage and get that weight off my/our shoulders.  It really is a difficult thing to deal with-especially since it's supposed to be such a natural thing.  I am usually a very positive person so I try not to spend a lot of time focusing on that one unfortunate thing in my life.  Usually when I'm going through a tough situation I try to think-it could be worse!  That's just me though-I'm nutty like that!       

So, have you girls all met in person?  I don't know how close you all are there location wise.  

Since I'm new here I'd like to get to know a little bit more about each one of you.  Would you girls mind to tell me what you do work wise or if you're stay at home Moms?  Or maybe if there's something else you'd like to share as well such as your interests, etc?  

Well enough out of me-it's almost my bed time and I'm sure you'll all sick of me by now w/this long post.  

Hope you all have a nice day tomorrow!
PoohBear11778  

P.S.-Check out my counter thingy I made!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning! Or Evening maybe for Pooh Bear  

Pooh Bear - My Birthday is October 29th! Have you got the big 30 coming up next year aswell? Any special plans or just hoping for a little person as the best pressie ever!?!
Oooh, what to tell you about me...hmmm. Well, I returned to work in March when Hannah was 10 months old. I now work mornings whilst she goes to nursery or my Mother In Laws. I'm really enjoying being back at work and Hannah seems to be having a great time being with lots of other children.
My DH & I went to Las Vegas on our honeymoon! and we also went back when I was 26 weeks pregnant   Not the best way to enjoy Vegas, but it was one of my best friends 30th - I had to go! We're thinking about going again next year for my special birthday. We really love it there.

Claire - We're off to Lanzarote for a week! We're going to hopefully see some sunshine and see how Madam gets on going abroad! 
And by the way, it is entirely expected and more than alright that you become insular when ttc. I won't forget how all consuming it is. I completely understand, so please don't ever apologise for it  
I hope pg women gives you a break today x

Emma - Or maybe Fanny Craddock?!? Jam making     Is there no end to your talents? You really do put me to shame. Gardener, stay at home Mum, Super Wife, Jam Maker. I am ashamed of myself   I can just about manage a spag bol and climb the walls after one afternoon at home  

Donna - Did you get your delivery sorted in the end?

Polly - Have you really decided this is the end of the road for you? Definitely not going to give the donor egg another go? Did you have a follow up chat with the clinic where they offered any explanation or advice?

Deedee - Morning! Where are our Hannah piccies?!?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, ooh Lanzarote, hope you have a fabulous time!  

Emma, jam making!  I've got some blackcurrant bushes now, hoping to make some jam at some point, was imagining making some and putting in jars with squares of gingham material over the top and giving them to people for Christmas!!   Am I sad or what.  (as you'd expect, I'm already thinking about presents... )  How far on are you now, must only be a month away from that ticker?!

Donna, did you get your Next delivery?  Hope you had a good birthday.

Polly, was it the clinic's recommendation that you stop or something that you and DH have decided?  (or maybe that's not what you meant in your post as a final decision?)

Hi Deedee.

Pooh Bear, not sure what to say about me.  My DH and I got married in May this year, we live in the south east of the UK and I work full time.  Don't want to say exactly what on here incase I can be identified by my colleagues!  But if I was lucky enough to have a little one I would give up work and be a full time mummy.  I like reading, gardening, films, house decorating and harry potter.  Thinking about it, I'm quite boring actually... 

Right, must go.  We're on an away day today so won't be back on.  At least I get away from the pg woman.  And emails from my pg work colleague who has taken to asking me reguarly if I'm pg yet. 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I guess it is the middle of the night for Poohbear - I love this transatlantic link. 

Claire - hope you have a good day out of the office. Did you get to go anywhere exciting?
Have your sorted out the MIL situation yet? Is she on holiday now? And what happened to the cat?

Donna - hope the rest of your birthday went well.

Annie - I'm rather jealous of you going on holiday. Hope you have lots of  
 at your idea of me being some kind of superwoman/super wife. Nothing could be further from the truth! I just muddle through as best I can, dabbling in this and that.

Poohbear - love the ticker!
I'm another SAHM. 
I've met up with Polly, after stalking each other in the local supermarket. We live very close to each other, and Claire lives somewhere nearby too (not quite sure where) - really spooky coincidence. Donna live a bit further south, and Annie a bit further north (or is that west ), and Deedee is in Northern Ireland (a long way from the rest of us by UK standards).


Taking Will and my nephew swimming later. Have a great day everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Poohbear  and welcome to the vag team

Sorry Im only getting round to posting now but things are hectic at home. My daughter, Hannah is 9 months and is crawling everywhere- you really can't let her out of your sight for a minute! 

I know what you mean- when I found this website and thread I couldnt believe how lucky I was to be able to share such a personal problem with like-minded, caring, supportive people. Hopefully among us we can help you with whatever you are going through. 

I'll come on later when I have the time to tell you my vag story (Im at work at the moment and dont really ahve the privacy to go into the gorey details!)

I work part-time in my dad's business which I have to say is really convenient at the moment as my mum looks after Hannah for me. Before having Hannah I was teaching English to foreigners and still want to do that part-time when i get a bit more time on my hands.


Annie- How jealous am I you lucky sod! We have booked to go to Gran Canaria in October. I cant wait but havent taken H away anywhere yet so am apprehensive too... 

Donna- Happy Birthday! (it is today isnt it?) 

Emma- How ON EARTH do you get the time to make jam?  I rarely get the time to eat when running round after Hannah or trying to peel her away from the sky box and DVD player 
How are u feeling btw, any more ms?

Polly and Claire- 

Ill be back
DD x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Poohbear, I am a trained nursery nurse and worked as a deputy manager of a private day nursery when I was pregnant, for now I am a stay at home mum and it is the most rewarding job I have ever done and the most tiring 
Can I ask you your name? I understand though if you just want to be known as poohbear.

How slow am I, I didn't realise Deedee was in ireland  

I sorted my delivery more by luck than anything else I was arriving home when they tried to deliver again so i was able to catch them. didn't get all my order though 

Sorry just got home and loads to do I'll be back later or tommorrow,
Hope everyone is well

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Yes Donna Im all the way over here in Ireland but dont think that is going to stop me going to the vag team meet!!!  (we have to do it girls, we really do)

Poohbear- as far as my vag is concerned I pretty much daignosed myself after doing tons of research. I suppose I became aware that there was a problem when I tried to use tampons. I knew that it would be tricky at the start but I just coudnt get the hang of them and it was painful. Then came the dreaded smear tests which were agony.
Sex has always been painful but not always impossible. I have learnt that it really depends on how relaxed I am and if im not 'in that place' well it aint happenin'.
I have been married for 4 years and my DH was sooo understanding from the start- ne never made an issue out of it and always took things nice and slowly. In the end we found that sometimes it worked and sometimes it didnt and that it was no big deal. 

We decided to ttc about 2 years ago. I read everything there was to know about trying to get pregnant and to be honest became a bit obsessed. I think i was just trying to make sure that I was doing it at the right time because it was so infrequent the timing had to be perfect. Also my periods were really irregular (50 days + usually). As the months went by I began to think there might be a problem and this made me more and more anxious which just put more and more pressure on us both to 'perform' at the right time. Looking back we had only been trying to conceive for about 7 months which is not long at all but felt like an eternity. In the end (me being me) I went to a  private gynacologist to get checked out as I wanted to know sooner rather than later if there was something more seriously wrong. It turned out that i actually have mild PCOS which is why my periods were so erratic. Apparantly this is quite common so the next step was the fertility drug clomid which is used to regulate cycles and stimulate ovulation. Anyway to cut a long story short I didnt even get a chance to start the clomid as by the time I was due to start taking it I found out I was pregnant. I just couldnt believe how lucky I was to be able too conceive naturally- I really thought that it was going to be a much longer wait for us.

you can imagine that the first people I told were my vag team buddies who have been absolutely brilliant support for me through those dark days when I thought that it would never happen, throughout my pregnancy and now when Im a mum. 

If there is anything at all you want to ask me please feel free. I dont get the chance to post as regularly as the others but Ill be reading if not always posting.

night night

luv DD xo


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

Deedee - You were on late last night! And what a lovely post aswell. I was just wondering if your periods have become more regular since having Hannah. So say pregnancy can help with PCOS. Was just curious!?!? Mine have been a lot shorter and more frequent in the last 7 - 8 months. 

I'll be around a bit this morning and then that'll be it for a week - yeeeeeehaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - hope you have a _wonderful_ holiday. How is the weather looking over there? It has to be better than here...
I was thinking of you yesterday. BIL went to the Harry P premiere (working not a guest), and was peeved that he had to go (he's not a fan). 

Poohbear - just wanted to wish you a very happy 4th of July. Enjoy your day off!

Deedee - what a long and lovely (and late - how do you stay up that late) post. 

Donna - glad you got your delivery in the end. Where did you think Deedee lived?

Claire - hope you're feeling better.

I'm spending the morning doing yet more laundry (where does it all come from), and tidying up. Dh is hoping to take the afternoon off, so we might do something then, rain permitting. We're all off to MIL's tomorrow for a few days, so I might not get chance to log on very often (BIL - a different one - is staying too and hogs the computer playing games ). On Friday MIL is babysitting so dh and I get to go out - first time I've had an evening out since last Sept.    We're going to go or a meal at a very nice restaurant.

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I am so tired today I just have no energy and I can't be bothered with anything - don't know what is wrong with me.
Looks like it might rain here so thinking I will be in all day today.

Emma, I didn't really know where Deedee lived I don't think I had thought about it just assumed in teh uk somewhere  

Annie have a great holiday I hope Hannah loves it and you get a really nice break in the sun  

Polly Hello how are you?

Deedee how long did it take Hannah to learn how to crawl? Ryan can do everything he needs to do but just hasn't managed to get it in the right order and gets really frustrated that he can't move and ends up screaming and shouting.

Just looked down at ryan and he has managed to get a rattle on his foot 

Claire how are you feeling? have you shaken off your cold?

Boys are getting restless time for a nap I think

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

So say,it's around 26/27 degrees out there at the moment Emma.

Hope you have a lovely dinner with DH. Can't believe you haven't been out since September! You need to find a good babysitter in your area! You could pack them off to my house.... if distance wasn't an issue!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie, I have not started taking the pill yet as I want to see if my periods regulate after pregnancy (a bit reckless I know ) My cycles do seem to be getting shorter- around 31 days for the past 2 months so hopefully they'll stay more regular.(They are a lot heavier though.)

Donna- Hannah started to roll at about 6 months and as soon as she could push up onto her knees she was rocking and ready to go. She used to rock on her hands and knees for ages and get so frustrated because she wasnt moving but one day she just got the knees and hands co-ordinated and she was off.  I think it was about 8 months when she started. It is amazing how quickly they pick things up (dont wish for it-you will be tortured!)

Emma- Enjoy Friday night. You deserve a night out just the two of you. I love eating out and trying new restaurants.

H is getting narky ,better go

Dd x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, hope I haven't missed you!  Hope you have a FAB holiday and it's nice and sunny for you! 

Emma, hope you have a nice time away at MILs.  How lovely that you're going out for a meal, it's one of my favourite things to do with DH.   Are you going to keep your news secret?  (or have you already mentioned it to your inlaws?)

Deedee, hope you periods do regulate for you.  And what were you doing up at that time of night?!  With just me and DH to look after I'm in bed by 10.30pm without fail. 

Donna, glad you got some of your delivery, did you give them what for?! 

Hi Polly, hi Poohbear.

I'm off work again today.  I did my best on the team day yesterday but I wasn't really better and have had something of a relapse.  Don't think my boss was particularly impressed I rang in sick today but well, tough, health comes first, and they don't treat us well enough for it to be any other way.  She said I should go to the docs but I don't think they would be impressed if I wasted an appointment to tell them I have a cough and cold somehow.  Anyway am taking it easy today and hoping to feel much better by tomorrow.  We're going away for the weekend so I'd better feel better!

Temp charting has gone by the wayside so far this cycle as I've had a temperature anyway.  Hoping to resume in the next few days.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

I ventured out to the shops but didn't get much, was meant to do some food but couldn't face supermarket and had to get back for boys lunch anyway. I did manage to get a new top though to go with a skirt my nan got me for my birthday 

Dh and I are going out on saturday night and my mum is having the boys overnight, I am looking forward to it but I hate leaving the boys. Even though I want to go out I would do or say anything to not go   stupid I know.
I don't know if i would be so bad if it wasn't twins, I just know how they can be if they both kick off at once and I think its a big ask for someone else to look after them, I know my mum loves it and the boys will be fine I just hate they fact that they might want me and I wouldn't be there and they wouldn't understand why  
Ithink it will be harder this time because they are both a little clingy I know its there age but makes it harder to leave them, probably a good thing for them though.

Anyway, the plan is that we go out for something quick to eat on saturday and have a few drinks then have a lovely lay in on sunday then we are going out somewhere nice for lunch before collecting the boys 

still feeling tired, can't wait for a long bath and an early night tonight

Donna xx

ps Claire sorry you are still poorly are you taking anything for your cold?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again,

I am truging through the household chores, they really are never ending aren't they 

Ryan is sleeping in his cot, its the only place he will settle these days, which isn't really a problem unless we are out at someones house for the day, any tips?

I was just playing with Callum and he got excited and through himself backwards hitting his head on teh floor, I felt so guilty 

Hope everyone is having a nice day, I am glad I went out this morning as its looks very grey and windy out now

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good Day Girls, how are you all?

First of all I want to let you all know that my name is Marie.  Thank you Donna for asking.  I was thinking about it the other night that I was going by my screen name which is beginning to get a little tedious to write every post!  
Thank you all for your info!  I think it's cute how you use the word Mum there.  Here we use the word Mom but Mum is...I don't know...just more cuddly sounding!  

Annie:  I'm sure you're already gone but I hope you have a wonderful holiday and enjoy yourself.  When you return we will have to talk all about Vegas and our upcoming 30th-  aaaahhh!  BTW-my b-day is November 7th-just a few days after yours-I was actually due to be born on the 31st-Halloween.  
Be sure to fill us all in on your trip when you return!  Can you tell me where Lanzarote is as well?!  

Claire:  I'm sorry to hear you're still feeling sick.  Thankfully the cold DH gave me wasn't that bad but I'm still trying to get that yucky phlegm about of my throat (sorry to sound gross).  How long have you been sick for now?  You may consider going to the Drs.  Sometimes prescribed antibiotics are what is needed to get you well.  At any rate, I hope you're drinking lots of hot tea and juice and resting!   Where are you and DH going this week-end?!

Emma: Thank you-I am so enjoying my day off!  
Hope you and DH have a wonderful time out together and a good stay at MIL's.  You will have to let us know where you went and what you ate!  I love going out to eat and I love food!!!  May I ask what secret is Claire referring to-am I missing something?!

Dee Dee:  Hi and so very nice to meet another wonderful person from the 
vag team (I think that's how you girls call it).  I have to say I've had a great time in the last week getting to know all these girls.  
Thank you for your story.  Isn't that amazing how you ended up conceiving before you had to start taking the Clomid?  That's kind of what happened to Annie and her daughter's name is Hannah too!  
What time did you write your post?  I was on when you were and it was 7:30 at night my time!  

Donna:  Try to enjoy yourself this week-end!  I understand that it will be heartbreaking to leave the boys but it's important for you and DH to have some time alone!  We want the scoop when you return such as where and what you ate, etc. (is it not obvious by now that I love to talk about food?!)  I believe it's about 6:30ish your time now-and I notice that you're on-line at the moment too!    Hope you enjoy your bath later!

Polly:  

Well, I'm gonna go start my day.  I got up about an hour and a 1/2 ago now and after feeding the kids (I have 3   and a  ) the first thing I did was jump on here to say 'hello!'.  I think I'm going to tackle all the paperwork that needs to be filled out for our 1st fertility appointment now while watching my Twilight Zone marathon!
Hope everyone has a nice evening and I'll probably be checking in again later (when you're all asleep!).  

Take Care,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Maire,

Its 4pm here at the moment.

I am dying to tell you Emmas 'secret' as it is so exciting but I will wait ofr her to tell you  

Emma where are you today? is everything ok? or have you mentioned you would be away today and I have just forgotten?  
hang I think you did say you wouldn't be online today becasue of BIL - sorry 

Maire I hope you filled in all the paper work, how exciting, when is your appoinement?

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Just came on to read today's news and to say a quick Bon Voyage. Speak to you all a week on Friday with a bit of luck.

Take care all.

Marie - Happy Independence Day! Lanzarote is one of the Canary Islands - near Spain!

Adios Amigos!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Still here! I went to SIL's this afternoon with dh so that he could view his new niece for the first time. She has a name now - Carys - which I don't really like, but perhaps it will grow on me.   Still can't believe how tiny she is. It is so much easier to deal with the crying etc when they arent your own and you can hand them back!

Marie (is it Ok to call you that or would you prefer Poohbear?) - I love food and eating too. The restaurant were going to is a Michelin starred one (European awad for really good restaurants) but it is really informal at the same time. We've been there lots of times before.
The secret that everyone is referring to is the fact that I am pg with number 2 (only about 8.5 weeks, and I still don't really believe it is true). 

I am not planning to tell MIL until I get the all clear at 12 weeks, but I don't know how on earth I'll be able to keep it from her. She won't understand why I'm not drinking, and I have a quite noticeable bump already.  

Got to go, dinner is ready,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

evening all,

Annie have a great time, what time are you flying? *not sure if your have time to reply to that
Hope Hannah is ok on the flight, have fun  

Emma does SIL know you are pregnant? I am just asking casue you say you have a bump, is it really moticable or is becasue you are looking for it?
I like the name Carys, thats if I am saying it how it is meant to sound not sure as it is a welsh name isn't it and sometimes things are prenounced different aren't they.  

I had a lovely bath, I am going to watch the bill then go to bed I think. going to Baby group tommorrow morning if Buggy is dry I decided to take seats off and wash them.
Callum and Ryan were really playing together today it was lovely to watch, they were looking at each other and smiling and laughing  

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, SIL knows but is sworn to secrecy.

Sounds lovely that your 2 play together. I would love to have been a twin.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, guess you're off on your way now!  Lucky thing...

Emma, can you get DH to drink your drinks when she's not looking?!  It is a hard one I know, I have a terrible time coming up with reasons for not drinking when I'm on the 2ww as my parents also drink a lot.  I don't like the name Carys either... 

Marie, how did the paperwork go?  We're going to Shropshire which is near the Welsh border, around the middle of England.  

Donna, how cute are your boys, smiling and playing together?! 

Hi Deedee, hi Polly.

Emma, I didn't answer your question the other day.  MIL is back from her holidays, but still isn't speaking to us, it's been at least 3 weeks now I think.  We rang DH's uncle and arranged with him to take on some of the cat feeding as it wasn't fair on him, and the cat was fine although DH spent a lot of time there with it, for which I think MIL should say thank you but I know she won't.  So we're no further forward and DH is still sticking to his guns.  

Feeling better today, back at work, and back to temp charting.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire glad you are feeling better.

We have a day for the funneral (SIL partners mum) its next thursday. I had offered to pick up my 2 neices from school that day but Ryan has a check up at the hospital so SIL is going to keep them off school and I will have them for the day  as there was no one else to collect them.
DH will go to the funneral as he knows the family, where I don't apart from SIL partner that is.

We don't know anymore about FIL other than that when he went to the hospiatl a while back he came home and told MIL that he had a slow progressing tumor and that he didn't want anyone to know. When she brought the subject up a few days later he told her he has cysts and that was that.
FIL is getting headaches agaion though.
I think dh is going to speak to him when he can get him alone, but if he doesn't want to tlak then he wont so I doubt DH will find out anymore 

oooh Ryan is moaning, I'll be back

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls!

Just a quickie as I'm at work at the moment:

Emma:  Congratulations, I'm so happy for you!!!    Hope I wasn't being too nosey by asking.  And yes, you can call me Marie or PoohBear-either way I know you're referring to me!  Have a good time at MIL's and good luck with hiding you're secret-I'm sure it will go fine.  

Donna:  Did you go to the baby group this morning?  Sorry to hear about the funeral and all the bad news w/FIL.  I will keep you all in my prayers.  However glad to hear you'll have a fun time with your nieces!  

Claire:  So glad to hear you're feeling better-be sure to continue taking care of yourself!

Yes, I got all my paperwork done yesterday and it went well.  I also spoke to my parents about going to the fertility clinic.  We had originally decided to keep it secret as to not get anyone excited but after looking at the paperwork I realized I would probably need them to help me answer some questions.  They were both happy-especially my Mom-she is absolutely dying for a grandchild.  At any rate, I just need to go over a few things w/them and collect some medical records and everything will be set.  Donna-the appointment is Friday, July 20th.  Did you see the counter I made at the bottom of my post?!  
My goodness, it seems as though all you girls are going away for the week-end-what am I going to do with myself?  Is there a holiday there?  

Well, I've got to get back to work.  Hope you all have a great day!
-Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

No didn't get to baby group this morning, 2 grumpy boys here 
They have run me ragged today, can't wait for dh to get home.

Sorry Marie I had seen your ticker but hadn't connected it   bit slow sometimes
Will you start treatment after this appointment? how exciting.

I'll be around at the weekend, no holiday here unfortunatlly

Ryan is crying 

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Donna!

Sorry to hear you had two grumpy little ones on your hands today!  

July 20th is our initial consultation with this fertility clinic at which time I'm hoping we will develop a plan and go over any questions we may have.  The main thing I'm concerned about at this point is dealing with the insemination with the vaginismus and all.  I've never been able to have a speculum inserted and the only time I've had a pap smear I had to literally be put under anesthia in order to do so-so there's no way they will be able to insert a speculum and then a catheter type thingy on top of it.  I'm hoping I can be sedated or something to that effect.  If you don't mind me asking-how did you handle your inseminations (although I know it may be a little different for you b/c you have been able to have penetration).  Also I was wondering how you were able to handle the internal exams.  Other than those things-I'm extatic to get started although I'm trying not to get my hopes too high.  I know the chances of conceiving the first fews times are slim so I guess we'll just see what happens.  That is if it all works out and the fertility Dr. agrees that IUI will be the way to go (despite the vag).  

Well, I'm still here at work and got to get back to it-blah!!!  Have a great evening!
-Marie  

P.S.-Thought you and DH were going out together this week-end?!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Mornign everyone,

Marie, I found the spetulum very hard to deal with but if you get sympothetic doctors as I did they really do there very best and it is a quick procedure, it was the want for a child that got me through I just laid there thinking of that which seemed to help. Having the catheter passed though really doesn't hurt at all so don't worry about that.
I don't know how they do things where you are but throughtout the IUI you also have to have scans done of your overies but these are done with and internal scanner (dildo cam) I was terrified about theswe but they weren't neary has bad as I expected and did get better over time.
Internals when I was pregnant and in labour were a nightmare - couldn't bare it
I hope non of that worried you even more but i wanted to be honest about my experiences.

Boys seem happier today so I hope that lasts

Hello Emma, Polly, Claire and Deedee hope you are all well.

Yes I am going out with DH but that is in the evening I will still log on during the day.

Right boys want there weetabix

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Isn't it quiet without Emma and Annie!  

Marie, I managed to have a pain-free smear test about 14 months ago.  When my test reminder came through I became determined that I was going to do it, I wasn't going to let a speculum get the better of me.  However after panicking big time about it, I explained my fears to the nurse who was very gentle with me.  It didn't hurt at all actually, as a result of using dilators, learning to relax and I even bought a speculum to practice with at home.  I wouldn't recommend the latter though as I made myself bleed one time using it although didn't do any damage it spooked me quite badly.  I wouldn't have said I'd be first in the queue for an unnecessary speculum exam now, but I could get through it and certainly if I knew it was helping me to conceive.  If I can do it, you can do it.

Donna, are you still going out on Saturday night?  I hope you and DH have a lovely time.

Hi Deedee.

Hi Polly.  Hope you're doing ok.

No news here.  I haven't packed our bags yet for our trip away tomorrow, we're out at friends tonight and we're leaving at the crack of dawn!   Hoping there will be some sun and we can mooch around some medieval villages and visit a few castles and the like, plus have a nice meal out Saturday night within staggering distance of our B&B.  Too early for bms but might let DH get lucky...   (He thinks I only want him for procreation purposes!  Doesn't realise that I also need him to take out the bins and make me cups of tea in bed... )

x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Happy Friday Girls!

Donna:  Thank you for your info. and I appreciate your honesty.  This way I'm informed going in and I can speak to the Dr. about it at our consult.  
Glad to hear the boys are in better spirits today!  
If for some reason I don't get a chance to get on here again before then (especially w/the time difference) I hope you have a fab time out w/hubby tomorrow.  Enjoy yourself and don't worry about the boys!

Clarie:  Thanks for your encouragment-we'll see what happens!  Hope you and DH have a lovely time this week-end!  Seeing those castles and stuff sounds fun-my husband would love that.  And then there's the meal out-hope you enjoy it-I want to know what you ate when you return!  Also, have fun with -hee hee    I just got AF  so I won't be seeing any of that fun for a while!

Yes-it is so quiet w/out Emma & Annie-we miss you girls!  
Dee Dee and Polly- -hope you are well!  

I'm happy b/c on Friday's we work a half a day-as we work 9 hours Mon-Thur. to make up for it so I'm outta here at noon and then around 2:30 I'm going for a manicure/pedicure!!!  I have a wedding to go to tomorrow so I need to get all prettied up!  

Anyways, got to get back to work for now.  Have a great day-talk to yous later!

-Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all, although I think I am talking to myself this weekend 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend away 
Weather is nice here so hope you have nice weather for your trip claire.

We are still going out tonight although I am looking forward to the lay in and lunch on sunday more than tonight if I am honest. I haven't had a night of undisturbed sleep for about a year so it is much needed.
Kinda promissed DH 's' tonight not sure I feel like it but hoping I will later.

Marie, half day on a friday sounds really nice, hope you have/had a nice time at the wedding (still trying to work out the time difference)

Ryan is still trying to crawl and getting quite grumpy

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

So bored and no one to talk to,

Both my boys are asleep but ryan as been asleep for a little while so due to wake up soon.
i really want to have a shower and wash my hair for tonight htough but not sure I can risk it as I am sure he will make up as soon as I get in teh shower and be screaming for is lunch.

Emma, I hope you manage to keep your pregnancy secret form MIL

Polly, where are you? I do hope you are ok, what are you up to this weekend?

Deedee how are you?

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Donna, don't want you talking to yourself! I'm fine, more or less, and my weekend consists of working! Still, it keeps my mind off other stuff.

Hope you have a great time tonight. 

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Polly,

Its really good to hear from you, sorry you are working this weekend.
remeber we are all here for you, I know we probably can't do much but we are here if you need us, on here, yahoo or the phone  

I am looking forward to tonight but will miss the boys terribley, hope they behave for my mum and dad

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good Afternoon Donna!

I believe there is a 5 hour distance between us and you are ahead.  Like right now I believe it is close to three in the afternoon where you are and here it is close to 10 AM.  Before I log in it shows your time so that would be my guess!

The wedding is not until 3PM (my time) so we still have a little ways to go.  I pretty much just got up myself-I love sleeping in on Saturdays!  I think DH and I are just hanging around here until we have to leave for the wedding.  

Where is your DH?  Does he have to work today?  Glad to hear the boys are getting some good naps in before having to go to your Mum's!  Where and what are you going to eat tonight?  Hope you have a peaceful sleep!

Just out of curiosty-do you guys have Wal-mart, Target, Bath & Body Works out there?  
Also, we get the BBC channel on our television and I love watching that show 'How Clean is Your House?'.  Have you ever seen it and is it popular there?  They play Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares on there too which I've never seen but Gordon Ramsay is on a reality tv show here called Hell's Kitchen.  It is fab to watch but boy is he brutual to those chefs!  

Well I went for my mani/pedi yesterday which was nice.  Unfortunately however the nail tech was kind of snotty.  That's how it usually is in those places though-I don't get it!  

Hi Polly!!!  It's nice to hear from you!  
Hope all you girls away are having a great time!

Donna, I'll probably be on for a while if you want to chat as I see that you're on-line now.  If not-hope you have a wonderful time tonight and tomorrow.  Again, don't worry about the boys-just enjoy yourself!

-Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hello Marie,

Yes DH works on saturdays only till 3pm though 
I have had a shower now and I'll be packing all the boys stuff together shortly.
I don't have any of those shops near me I am afriad Marie.

How funny that you watch BBC  but then I watch friends which I guess is the same thing 

Hope you are having nice weather for the wedding today?

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes actually, it's a really nice day.  It's supposed to be in the low 80's (that's fahrenheit) and the sun is out.  

It's so strange to me how different things are from country to country- stores, television, etc.  Do you guys have department stores out there?  What I mean is stores that have a little bit of everything for fairly cheap prices.  That's what Wal-mart and Target are out here.  Then there's Bath & Body Works-I love that store.  They sell all of those pretty smelling things for your body and home.  They just came out with three news fragrances which I'm dying to try and purchase.  I have to wait 'til next week-end though as I have a coupon to get free lip gloss w/purchase but it's not applicable 'til 7/9!  

Well, DH and I are going to take a walk around the neighborhood now and then we'll head off to the showers to get ready for later.  

Again, have a fab time tonight and tomorrow.  Looking forward to hearing all about it Sun. night or Monday!

Take Care!  
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi yeah we have department stores not sure about them being cheap though  
we have Gap over here - I think that started in the states?
we have body shop over here which sounds similar to your bath and body shop.

DH and I have both showered and the boys are having a nap before tea then its over to my mums

Enjoy the wedding, bet your have yummy food to

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Hasn't it been quiet!  I've just logged on to do our finances  and thought I'd check in.  We got back from our weekend away a while ago and had a BRILLIANT time.  I'll do more detail later in the week.

On a course tomorrow and Tuesday, something which sounds truly horrendous  but will be back on Weds.

Hope everyone had a good weekend doing their various things!

Gotta go DH has run me a bubble bath and it's ready so speak soon,

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

What Fab news that Candy's baby arrived over the weekend, July will be an expensive month for her from now on  

Hope everyone had nice weekends, did you keep your secret from MIL Emma?

Annie I hope you are having fun and getting lots of sunshine
I am hoping the weather as turned here after a lovely weekend  

DH and I had a lovely weekend  
After putting the boys to bed at my mums we drove home then walked down to the local pub, it was fairly quiet thanks to the smoking ban 
We had nachos to start then I had chicken pasta alfredo with garlic bread (I did want Salmon but the were out of it) and DH had a chicken wrap and salad
We had a few cocktails then swayed home 
I really wanted to have 's' but when he came to it I just cpuldn't face penetration I didn't want to spoil the evening so we just had 's' without the penetration which was very nice and we tried out our new toys from ann summers   
We had a lovely lay in on sunday although I was awake from 8 and couldn't get back to sleep   but it was nice just laying bed with the radio on talking and cuddling then we had a lovely bath together and got ready to go out.
We went to a toby carvery for lunch and I had turkey, Gammon, Beef with potatoes, peas, carrots, colliflower chesse, cabbage and broccolli     yum yum followed by a choc brownie sundie delisious  
so thats my weekend, oh and we rented Music and lyrics and watched that last night.

Ryan wont stop eating, i think he really wants to get discharged when we go back to the hospital on thursday.
He keeps having an extra bottle during the night, so I am going to see if he will take a bottle before bed as I can't keep getting up in the night  

Right time for some ironing - feel free to distract me  

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

still talking to myself then   

I went to get Ryan some clothes this morning and when I returned he was rolling around the living room, naked with his nappy on his head   luckily it wasn't a dirty nappy as he had just been changed

I have got all the ingredients to make a cake now so if the boys sleep at the same time later I may have my first attempt at making there birthday cake  

Hope everyone is well, I thought Emma was back today?

Claire if you log on at home I hope the course wasn't to bad, atleast it got you out of the office 

Guess its around 7am for you Marie so good morning if your awake 

Hello Polly and Deedee

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Got back late last night. We were going to come back today, but felt that we were getting in MIL's way. Dh is loitering and peering over my shoulder which is quite off-putting. Going to come back later when he has moved on.  

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello Emma,

Hope you had a nice weekend

I have just made my first cake well its in the oven, I made a marble cake  
I have made it in a bowl becasue eventually I want to turn it inot a hedgehog for te boys birthday but first things first I need to see if I can bake a cake.
Hope it comes out alright

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good morning or should I say Good Afternoon!!!

So glad you had a wonderful time out w/Hubby this week-end Donna!  Also sounds like you ate well-mmm...brownie sundae!  
What's wrong w/little Ryan?  I don't understand what you mean when you say 'discharged'.  Were they good for Mum over the week-end?
How did your cake come out?  Are you practicing to make their b-day cake (b/c their b-day is still a few months away, right)?  If you end up making a hedghog you've got to post a picture-that sounds so cute!

Hi Emma, welcome back!  Looking forward to hearing how your week-end was!  How are you feeling?  How's the little one?

Hey Claire!  Hope everything's going okay w/your course.  Also looking forward to hearing about your week-end!

Okay Girls, got to get back to work.  Hope everyone's having a good day!  

-Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello Marie,

Callum and Ryan were born 4 weeks early and Ryan was small at birth 3lb 8oz and was in special care for 10 days, becasue of this he is still seen in childrens outpaitients every 3 months to keep an eye on his weight and he is on special formula milk that has extra calories in it.

Yes the cake was a practice for the boys birthday cake, I know its not there birthday till movemebr but trust me I need the practice!
The cake has come out of the oven but came out of the bowl in 2 peices   oh well only my first try atleast the mixture was cooked!     
I need to add less coco powder to the choclate half of the mixture as it tastes a bit rich to me  all in all not a bad attempt for a first cake and it does look like a marble cake which is good.

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Donna,

Just got done eating lunch but wanted to check in.  

Have you tried making a cake from the boxed mix?  It might be good to practice w/that first before you make it from scratch.  That can be challenging especially when you're new at baking!  I bake from time to time and one word of advice I would give is to be sure to coat the pan with non-stick cooking spray and also let it cool a little while before trying to remove it from the pan (etc.) as the heat will make it break.  Also, use a beater when you go to mix it, it makes it much easier and this way you know it's well mixed.  
It sounds like you did a good job though Honey!  

Well, I've got to get back to work.  Have a lovely evening!  Say 'hello' to the boys for me!!!  

-Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

thats why mine came out in 2 pieces then becasue I tipped out straight from the oven  
I'll let it cool next time


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Still not had a chance to catch up with everyone's news. Hope you are all OK. I've spent most of the past coupleof days making jam and ice-cream. We picked lots of fruit whilst staying with MIL.
Will had his MMR jab this morning and is very grumpy now.

Back properly later, hopefully,
Emma, xxx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls!

How is everyone today? _Where_ is everyone today?! 

Well, hope all is well and I look forward to talking to you all soon!

-Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

been out for the day. we have playgroup in the morning then we spend teh day at SIL with her 2 children.
Just put boys to bed and they are chatting and laughing wiht one another, quite sweet but I want them to sleep  
Had a really bad night last night both were taking it in turns to stir every hour   then Callum wouldn't settle back down from 3am - 8 am
So both me and DH very tired tonight.

After my eveing on saturday AGAIN not ending with penetrative sex I feel I have hit a wall and I am back at square one. I am thinking about buying some dilators and starting from scratch but not sure if I will have the time   we'll see

Hope everyone is well

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Donna,

Sounds like you had a busy day and stressful night!  (OMG though...those boys sounds so cute together!    )

Hope the boys sleep better for you tonight so you won't be like this   tomorrow!

Before you give up the fight with the vag-will you please check out the site I told you about?!    It's vaginismus.com and you can buy the whole kit or even just the dialators.  I think it's really worth looking into!  Then maybe we can try to work through the program together!  I got through to Chapter 4 but couldn't figure out the kegel exercises so that's when I kind of gave up  .  Please give it a looksie when you get a chance and let me know what you think.

Hope to talk to you all tomorrow!
-Marie


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Sooo glad to be back in the office, never thought I'd say that!  The course was awful, ending in doing a presentation which I have to say I didn't do very well! 

Donna, sorry you feel back at square one, however I'm sure you'll progress far quicker this time if you do decide the time is right to try to overcome the vag again.  

Emma, did you keep your news secret from MIL? 

Hi Polly, how's things with you?

Hi Marie, your appointment must be getting nearer now?

Hi Deedee.

When is Annie back?

We're onto the bms week again so soon!  Starting tonight, but feeling nervous for some reason.  Oh well.  Bought some wine to get the relaxation going...   Ovulation is predicted for the weekend.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning Claire,

That has come round quick hasn't it, is it htis weekend your away for your friends birthday or did you decide not to go?

Marie I will look on the website later today when I get a chance I promise - bossey isn't she    

Claire I think Annie is back on friday but not sure when so may not hear from her till saturday.

Hello Emma, Polly and Deedee

Boys had another bad night although not as bad as teh night before, they are both quite snotty this morning and had a slight temp so I am thinking the last few nights have been casue they are unwell, just hope things start getting better.

Better try and get myself organised, weather is horrible here so not sure if I'll venture out to baby clinic later I'll see how the boys are they might need a day at home

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I don't seem to have had a minute to myself for days, and am going ever so slightly .

Weekend away was good in parts. the first couple of days were nice - picked fruit, pottered around town, went for walks etc, then it all went downhill. BIL arrive on Saturday but without his gf (who didn't want to come ). MIL was _very_ put out by this, and from then on was in a foul mood. She likes gf and is very keen to marry her and BIL off (but actually they have no plans to marry). Then on Sunday she was in an even worse mood. She burst into tears about her new car, which she hates (and is a danger to herself and others when driving), threw a wobbly over BIL going home early on Sunday, cooked a really bad Sunday lunch (normally she is very good at roasts), and then made it very clear that we were not welcome to stay (were supposed to stay until Monday). We have no idea what we'd done wrog. Dh and her normally argue a lot, but hadn't this time. It was all very odd.

Anyway, she was going away for a couple of days so we brought her dogs back home with us. She is due to come and collect them today, and I'm dreading it. I have no idea what time she will arrive (she bit my head off when I asked), or if she is staying overnight. I've got my plumber coming round to finalise things for the bathrooms, and I really don't want her interfering. And the house is a mess. And Will is _very_ grumpy after his MMR jab.

It is going to be a very long day......

Enough of my complaining though.....

Claire - glad you had a lovely weekend away. Hope the  goes well. Have you shaken off your cold?

Donna - your weekend sounds lovely too. Sorry the boys are out of sorts. I agree with Marie on the cake - you have to leave sponge type cakes in the tin until completely cold (but biscuits take out straight away). You've got plenty of time to practice.

Polly, Deedee, Annie - 

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Emma what a nightmare end to weekend,

Is it possible that she was over welmed by entertaining for the weekend? might she even apologise foe her behaviour when she arrives later today - or is this unlikely to happen?

Hope Will perks up, hows the jelly bean?

Boys don't seem to grumpy so far, just snotty pale and dozey  
I will see how they are after unch I would like to get Callum weighed as Ryan will be weighed at the hospital tomorrow and I like to keep track of them both. If its raining or they are asleep I will leave it though.

Trying to plough on with housework and cooking, I have my nieces tommorrow while everyone is at the funeral, I didn't know BIL's mum or any of teh family so I would rather help out by having the girls for the day, DH is going to go though as he knew her.
The girls are 9 and 5 so shouldn't be to bad, they are excited about coming to help with the boys and they haven't seen our new flat either.

right better get boys lunch out of the oven

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi again,

Emma, what a nightmare!  Dunno what it is with MILs... hope she doesn't turn up at too inconvenient a time, and if she stays the night I hope she's in a better mood!

Donna, how are the boys now?

Yes I shook off my cold, well just about.  The weekend away did me (and us) the world of good.  We went to Stratford upon Avon to see Shakespeare's birthplace on the way and had a walk along the river.  Then we visited Stokesay Castle and had tea and cakes in the sun sitting in the grounds.  Went on to Ironbridge and had a gorgeous meal out in the evening at the local pub and staggered back to the B&B several drinks the worse for wear.  Then on Sunday we visited some roman ruins and another castle, and had a beer that time sitting in the sunshine.  It was a shame to come back really...

No word from MIL at all.  I do think she should say thank you to us for going round and watering the plants and taking some of the cat feeding burden from DH's uncle, but no nothing.  DH is more adamant than ever that he's had enough of her and wants nothing more to do with her, and is annoyed with FIL as he hasn't come round or anything and DH feels he's not doing enough to help resolve the situation.  I think it'll be 4 weeks on Saturday.

Anyway that's enough MIL related moaning.  Try and pop back later.  Mammoth workload following two days out of the office.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Will has been sleepig, and the house is tidier now, so I am a little happier. No MIL as yet (  the later she comes the more likely she is to stay )

Claire - your weekend sounds lovely. I visited Stokesay Castle as a child (and fell in nettles - my abiding memory ). It is lovely there though.

Got to dash, think she's here,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Good Morning Marie,

I looked on vaginismus.com but I am not sure about the program  I have searched the net today for similar programs but can't find anything.

Emma I hope MIL was in a better mood and explained her behaviour?

Claire sorry you are snowed under at work not what you need right now.

Boys are alseep poor little things they are not themselves today and very sniffly  hope we have a better nights sleep tonight as we have a busy day tomorrow, whith hospitals appoinments and funerals
Didn't make it to clinic, its doesn't really matter just that Ryan will be weighed tomorrow and I like themboth to be weighed.
They have there 8 month check on 24th so will both be weighed then

Deedee and Polly hope your not working to hard  

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

MIL has been and gone.  Oh, I am horrible today! She was still a bit cool, but offered no explanation. 
I mananged to avoid telling her my news at the weekend, but it was hard work. She kept offering me wine all day long.


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Girls,

Glad to hear from you all as it's been so quiet lately!  

Donna, I'm sorry-didn't mean to come off too bossy!  Just didn't want you to give up hope, that's all.  Would you like me to explain about their program or are you looking into other options?  I'd be happy to answer any questions you have.
Sorry to hear the boys aren't feeling well-poor little things.  Hopefully they will be better tomorrow as you have the Dr's and nieces coming.  

Hi Emma-so nice to catch up with you.  So sorry to hear about the end of your week-end.  MILs are weird sometimes but that was awful how she treated you guys!  Glad she came and went today without any problems.  Hope little Will feels better soon.  Did you have fun with making your jams and stuff?!-you're too much!  

Hey Claire-welcome back!  Sorry to hear you had a miserable course and that your work is all piled up now-ugh!  I'm happy to hear you had a great week-end away though-what fun!   this week-end with BMS!!!  I will keep you in my prayers.  
Yes-the fertility apmt is getting closer and closer-it's next Friday!!!  

HI!-Dee Dee & Polly-hope you are both well.  
(Did Dee Dee go away?  I'm sorry-I can't keep track any more!)

Alright Girls, got to get back to work.  Hope you all have a lovely afternoon and evening!
-Marie


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yay Emma, no MIL overnight visit! 

Grrrr.  A friend of mine who knows I am ttc has just emailed me to tell me that a friend of hers has announced she is pg.  Now, why would I be interested in knowing this when I don't know this person, particularly when I'm desperate for the same thing?  Or maybe I'm being unreasonable... 

Donna, hope the boys perk up for your busy day tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Marie

We crossed posts.  Next Friday, wow that's really soon, you must be really excited!

Got to dash, busy busy at work...   Hopefully back tomorrow!

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire that seems a very strange and unsensitive thing for you friends to tell you   why do people think that when you are ttc you want to hear all about other peoples success  
Ignore her email and enjoy the start of your bms fest 

Emma Glad MIL came and went, I wonder why she is behaving so strangely, maybe she suspects your pregnant and keeping it from her? just a thought

Marie, I am still thinking what to do so I'll get back to you, when I have some time to myself I will go back on the website and have a proper read I also need to find out how much it costs in punds as price was $

Well I have put MORE washing on and cleaned the bathroom so feel pretty good also done general tidying. Boys liked teh pasta I cooked with ham and courgettes with cheese sauce so that was good.
Need to hoover and mop floors but may do that in the morning or tonight when boys are in bed
Boys will be wanting there tea soon then we will go and pick up DH
I am hoping boys wont be   tonight and we can have a restful night, its ok for them they sleep during the day 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - maybe your friend was trying to be encouraging, in a 'look x was ttc and got pg quickly, it'll be your turn soon' kind of way? Just a thought....


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hmm, that is what I thought too....take it as encouragment Claire, your turn soon!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

How is everyone today?

A  start to my day today.  My temp has shot up to the highest it was post-ov last cycle and no other reason for it that I can see other than I ovulated yesterday... early.  We did have some  last night so all isn't totally lost but I'd hoped to get s in for the 3 days before rather than just on the day itself and DH was so excited about his  marathon this weekend .  Think July is a write off unless today's temperature was some odd blip.   Why is this so hard?

My, that was a very me me me post, sorry.   I'll be back later.  Meantime, Polly, if you have any insight into my chart do let me know!

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Claire are you using OPK to this time? have you had a serge on them? I tried taking my temp but I could never get on with it, Polly is the expert there but my temp always seemed to fluctuate which is why I used OPK instead. Hope Polly can help.

DH as gone to get the girls and my nephew is coming to, originally he was going to the funeral but now he isn't so I'll 5 children today  well DN is 14 next week so guess he doesn't count as a child and DN IS 9.
Very bust day today so not sure when I will be back, Ryan has is appointment later so will try and log on tonight to let you now how it goes.

Love to all

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Donna, sounds like you will have your hands full today then! 

I was going to use OPKs this month, starting today as thought yesterday was way too early and didn't want to waste any.  Did one this morning (negative) so will see what the temps do from today and use opks the next few days...

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Donna - hope the funeral (and babysitting) goes ok, and Ryan's appointment too.

Been at the hospital this morning for my booking-in appointment. They wouldn't do a scan though, so I still have no confirmation that there really is a baby on board. They'll do one in 2 (long) weeks time. I had to take Will with me, and the appointments were running very late, so it was a rather fraught experience all round.

Can't decide what to do this afternoon. I should buy some food, but can't be bothered.  Perhaps cut the grass instead. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Gosh it's quiet!  

Donna, how did you get on with the full tribe yesterday?  Did the funeral go ok?

Emma, hope you managed to find something to do yesterday pm.  Two weeks will fly by, how many weeks are you now?  If you want confirmation you could always pay privately for one!  (Naturally you're far more level headed and sensible than me though!)

Hi Polly, Hi Marie, Hi Deedee.

Well my temperature dropped today almost as dramatically as it rose so probably not all over yet.  Flipping charting.  So we're "on" tonight and tomorrow.  I forgot to do my OPK this morning and have had to cross my legs ever since as you're supposed to wait 4 hours to get the concentration levels back up.  Only half an hour to go thank goodness!!

What does everyone have planned for the weekend?  I've got some chores to do tomorrow and then hopefully we're finally painting the last bit of the house (stairs and landing) so we can then order new carpets etc.  Yippee!  Have opted not to go to my friends do but for various reasons not the bms.  Am trying to arrange to see her separately in the next few weeks.

Back later.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Been at the GPs this morning wth Will, who still isn't right after his jabs the other days. As predicted I'm just being neurotic and must ride out this non-stop screaming and grizzling, and only go back if he's still like it a week from now.  I can't take another week of this.  He even bawled his way around Waitrose, and that is his favourite place normally.

Claire - I thought about having a private scan, and did have one last time, but I know I'd still worry that something had gone wrong, so it semmed like a waste of time and money.
Your weekend sounds highly productive as always.

Donna - have been meaning to ask how everything is going with you now? Are you still taking sleeping tablets etc?

Is Annie back today?

No idea what the weekend holds in store for me as yet. Depends on how grumpy Will is really.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Very very tired today had about 3 hours sleep.

SIL and BIL had some kind of argument.
DH was bring SIL back to collect her children but she was drunk and upset and wouldn't come, DH's phone ran out of battery so i didn't know what was happening or what was going on. Kept the childre as occupied as I could and tried to keep it all from them but they are not silly.
I pu loads of quilts down in the living room and told them that there mummy had said they could stay as it was late and she would see them today, told them we were having a sleep over, which they were ok with.
I just really felt for them all SIL was out of order last night I think. havne't heard from her today  DH took children back to BIL before going to work.

 Callum has a tooth  My neice (who is 5 ) was palyign with him yesterdya when she said she could see his tooth, when I looked I could beleive my eyes   I hadn't noticed.

Ryan is 14lb 13 and the hospital where very happy with him they are going to see him in november and that should be the last time 

Claire sound slike you haven't ovulated yet then so fingers crossed for the weekend.

Emma I am doing fine thank you, I only took the sleeping tablets for a couple of days but didn't really like taking them. I am on anti- depressants 20mg 1 a day and I was relucctant about taking them but they have made such a difference and feel so much better and like my old self, hope to come off them as soon as I can though, which reminds me was meant to see gp for a follow up appointment thiss week oopss
2 weeks will fly by can't wait to here all about the scan, when the time comes will you find out the sex this time?

Polly I have PM'd you I hope that was ok?

Welcome back Annie for when you read this - we want holiday snaps 

Hello Maire and Deedee

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I _thought_ you were sounding much more like your old self. That's great. 
Well done to Callum on his tooth. ion

Yes, I will find out the sex (assuming all is well). The hospital won't tell me (big ethnic population), so I'm going to have to pay for a private scan. I couldn't bear not knowing, but even now I have a hunch that this one is pink.  Time will tell....

Grey old day here....


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Emma,

what makes you think your having a girl? how great would that be one of each although obviously I know you don't mind as long as you have a healthy bouncing baby 

The ring I ordered for my birthday with the boys names engraved on it as arrived today it is gorgeous and I am so pleased 

Claire did you do the OPK? was is negative?

Slowing getting through the washing up I am sure they used every cup, glass, plate mug and bowl yesterday 
Take - away for DH and me tonight I think  

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello to Everyone and Happy Friday!  

I just have two quick questions:

When you go to have the IUI done I heard that you have to use OVP kits so they know when to inseminate.  Did they provide them for you or did you buy them yourself at the store?

Also, after the 2 ww do you go back and get tested or do you do your own pregnancy test at home?

There is a store here that is changing it's name and is getting rid of all their particular brand name stuff and it's 75% off.  I thought if I would need this stuff it might be a good opportunity for me to buy it.  You girls don't think it would matter that it's a generic brand, right?!

Okay, got to get back to work-only a little over an hour left of my half a day!  Wish you all well.  Thank you in advance for your time and answers.

-Marie  

P.S.-My boss brought into work 3 baby puppies that her two dogs had together-they are so adorable!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Marie, sorry no idea re IUI but hope you have a good weekend!

Emma, oh a girl would be so lovely but then so would another little boy... what makes you think pink?

Donna, yummy a takeaway!

Yeah did the opk it was negative.

Have a good weekend everyone!  Leaving this hellhole of an office now!   

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Have a good weekend Claire  

Marie to answer your questions, I used OPK with all 3 of my IUI's and I had to buy them myself as for teh pregnancy test some clinic ask you to come in and give you a blood test mine didn't and told me to do a HPT my first 2 IUI's (which I paid for privately) I had to provide my own pregnancy test my 3rd IUI was done on the NHS and they provided me with a test, however teh test was positive but teh line was very faint so I called teh hospital and they told me there tests aren't very good and to buy one and re do the test to make sure it was positive - so I would say get soem OPK and HPT while you have the chance.

Right need to feed the boys - going to try them with crumpets

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info Donna!  I'm gonna stop there on the way home from work-hopefully they still have some b/c that will be a good deal I think!

Hope everyone has a wonderful week-end!
-Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Marie - you can't have too many regnancy tests. Even if the clinic ask you to come in for a blood test, you'll still want to test at home to check that you really are pg!
Puppies are so cute aren't they. I'd love another one.

Donna - I'd forgotten about crumpets! Will loves them but hasn't had them for ages.

I think it is a girl (or a missed miscarriage - I'm obsessing a bit about that at the moment) because I feel very different this time - less sick, very sore boobs, very tired, much more hormonal.

Bcak later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma,

Please stop worrying I know that is easier said than done but everything will be fine, and your hear you lil ones heart beat in 2 weeks time and hopefulyl feel alot better. but you never stop worrying do you, I still worry now.
Every pregnancy is different and of course it could be a sign you are having a girl which would be fantastic.
please try to relax otherwise you will be a nervous wreck in 6months  time when he/she is born  

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello!!!!

We're back! Just rad back through all the posts since I've been gone. I'll try and give everyone a little personal before I head off to bed. I am a we bit sleepy today. Been doing lots of catching up and..... watching the new Harry Potter film  

Emma - oooh, how fab would a pink one be! Have we got any ideas of pink names or would you like some suggestions?!?!
Sounds like you time at MIL's was interesting. You must have such patience. I would have got in the car and gone home.

Claire - Hope the OPK's have given a   this weekend. 

Donna - A tooth! Isn't it really exciting. Proabably explains the sleepless nighs lately. Any word from SIL and the night after the funeral? Bit off of her really to leave you in the lurch like that. Her poor babies must have wondered what the hell was going on.

Marie - Your appointment has come around really quickly. Can't wait to hear how you get on. Good Luck!

Deedee -   - Hi!

Polly - Big hug and a kiss x


Well, we had a fab week. Hannah was an absolute star - waving and blowing kisses to anyone and everyone. I've got some lovely piccies to send to you all. Marie - can you send me a personal message with your e-mail address and I'll include you if you'd like.

Only downside was that we all got bitten alot. I've never been bitten on holiday and they are soooo itchy! I was miserable on our last evening. 

Got to lie around in the sunshine a fair bit and even read a whole book! 

I'm going to sign off for now. Will be back when I've got more time to chat. I am off to my bed x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to make a little post tonight as I won't be around at all tomorrow.

Annie-Welcome Back Honey  -we missed you!  So glad to hear that you had a nice, relaxing time away.  I absolutely love the new pic of Hannah that you posted and I will pm you with my e-mail address once I'm done this post.  How adorable she must've been with her little waves and kisses-too cute!  

Donna-Sorry to hear of the debacle w/SIL & BIL! It sounds like you handled it really well though with the whole sleepover idea.  Have you heard anything from SIL or BIL yet?  I totally agree with Annie as far as all that goes.
 to you and little Callum and Ryan for the tooth and weight!  How exciting!  How did they like the crumpets?
If you don't mind me saying-I have to take an anti-depressant too.  I've struggled with depression for years now and have been on several different medications for it.  I'm finally seeing a good psychiatrist whose prescribed me a great medicine for it and I've been doing wonderful ever since.  I know how difficult it can be, believe me but the important thing is that you are aware of it and treating it and there's nothing to be ashamed of in that.  Depression is a chemical imbalance in the brain-it's really no different than having high blood pressure and having to take medication to control it.  Anyways, hope you don't mind me throwing my 2 cents in but just wanted to let you know that I'm in the same boat and am here if you ever need to talk.  
May I ask-what is a 'take away'?!  

Emma-Try not to worry Honey.  I'm sure everything is fine.  Wouldn't that be great to have a baby girl-one of each?!  
Hope little Will feels better soon!

Claire-Have fun this week-end  !  Good luck with the painting and picking carpets!!!  

Dee Dee & Polly-  

Thanks again Donna & Emma for your answer regarding the OVP & PT.  I went to 2 different store locations and got 14 OVP strips and 5 PT all for under $19.00!!!  1 OVP was reguarly priced at $17.99 and one PT was reguarly priced at $12.99 so I did very, very well and am ready to go.  You've gotta love a bargain! 
Tomorrow my husband and I and my parents and dog are off on a day trip to the state of Maine which is way north of where we are in Rhode Island.  That's where my Dad is originally from and we usually make a trip up every year to see some sights and do some shopping.  Anyways, it should be fun!  
On that note, I've got to go water my flowers, take a shower and head off to bed.  We have to get up early tomorrow to be on our way for the long trip.  

Again, hope everyone has a wonderful week-end!
Take Care,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Welcome back Annie sounds like you had a lovely rested holiday 

Emma is Will any better today, poor love?

Maire you have a packed day ahead there, have fun. 'take-away' I think its what you call 'take-out' but could be wrong 

Claire you sound like you enjoy all the painting? can't think of anything worse. hope you get it finished this weekend

Hello Deedee and Polly I hope you are both well  

Although Callum adn Ryan aren't crawling yet they are suffling about the room, can't leave them for long. Callum likes all the wires behind the tv and Ryan gets under a little table we have and sits under it like a little buddha 
So cute last night I got them both a toothbrush  Ryan doesn't have any teeth yet but if he sees is brother with one he will want one so thought no harm in them both starting.
I gace it to them in the bath and let them have a go themselves they loved it, Callum cried when I took it from him so thats good.

We have 'peoples day' in the park opposite me today so will be going along to that later. they have craft stalls, lots of different types of food and drink and different kinds of live music it is usually good fun and its a lovely day so looking forward to it.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - welcome back! Glad you had a good holiday.

Hope everyone has lovely weekends. There's even a hint of sunshine, at last.

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again,

I need to rant about Royal mail, on the 28th June the tried to deliver something but I was out so they put a card through the door all I know is that it is a packet that was to big for my letter box
When I have tried to collect it they have lost it aaaarrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhh they said they can't give me a claim form as I don't know what it was   I wasn't expecting anything but it was my birthday on 2nd July so maybe somebody sent me something but I don't know who so can't find out what it was
so annoyed

Ryan is a bot misserable today think its is teeth as he is happily chompinmg on a teething ring, giving him a teething powder so hope he improves for the park later

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna, how annoying for you re royal mail.   Hope you enjoy People's Day!

Emma, less than two short weeks now until you get your scan and can meet your little one.  It's easy for others to say but I'm sure it will be fine.  I think pregnancies are supposed to feel different anyway.

Annie, great to have you back!  Hannah looks gorgeous in your new photo, very grown up!  Look forward to seeing more pics by email.

Hi Deedee, hi Polly, hi Marie.

A day in the garden for us today to make the most of the weather before tomorrow's predicted downpour.  Will do the painting tomorrow.  (Donna, we HATE painting but want it all done so we can forget about it!).

No positive on the OPK today, done two as well, one first thing and another after 4 leg-crossing hours just now.   Am beginning to wonder again which day my cycle started last month and whether ovulation was day 18 or day 20.  If it was 20 after all, I have wasted 4 OPKs!!!  DH is enjoying it though , another round of s last night.  Think will give tonight a rest as no + OPK.  Temps are a bit erratic compared to last month but fertilityfriend.com think it's cos of alcohol. 

Right got to go, DH is clearing out the garage and need to make sure he doesn't throw out anything vital!

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

Just here quickly to do a few odd jobs and send the promised piccies. 

speak to you all tomorrow x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Had a lovely weekend and the weather was mostly really nice.
Boys have changed so much in the last 2 weeks they can do so much now, I am so in love  
Callum has 2 teeth   both bottom ones 

Annie I haven't got any pictires, but maybe you haven't sent them yet 
I'll send some new ones of the boys this week to 

I'm out and about tomorrow hopefully taking the boys to an indoor kids play thing, with balls, slides that kind of thing hopefully the weather will saty nice as I will walk there 

Claire I hope you got all your painting done and had lots of BMS   have you had your serge yet?

Hello Polly, Emma, Deedee and Marie hope you had nice rested weekends.

I have been thinking about not taking my anti d's anymore what do you guys think? I was diagnosed with mild pnd and the gp thinks the b12 defeciency had a lot to do with it. I am feeling fine now and boys are easier to deal with now they can move about a lot more and play with each other.
I forgot to take my tablet this morning and I have been fine all day  

Think DH and I are going to have dinner then have a relaxing eveing with maybe some BMS

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

meant 's' not BMS    

Hopefully with penetration tonight but we'll see


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie, Hannah is just gorgeous, she is going to break a few hearts when she is older  She has grown up so much, she isn't a baby anymore 
You can see you in her to 

Back tomorrow evening

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning!

Annie, fab photos!   Isn't Hannah a proper little lady now!!! 

Donna, 'bms', perhaps a Freudian slip there...   Did you have any luck with penetration?

Emma, you've not posted much over the weekend, how are things with you?  Did you get out into the garden?

Marie, did you get your OVTs and PTs?

Hi Polly, hi Deedee.

We had a very productive weekend, got loads done plus we've finally painted the hall, landing and stairs!   I am soooo glad to see the back of that job!  We have to sand down and repaint all the woodwork next...  

No sign of ovulation as yet, I'm thinking it will be tomorrow.  I've run out of OPKs and can't get to a shop to buy some more today so will have to go without those now.  So more bms tonight by the looks of it.

Right, better go, people coming into the office and can see my screen. 

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - Do you think so? People usually say she is all DH and nothing of me at all. As you haven't seen DH I guess that's hard for you to judge   Nice to hear she does look like me for a change - thanks!
I would take advice from your Dr before stopping the anti-d's. I think it's fantastic that you're feeling so much better. Maybe he'd recommend coming off them gradually. I seem to remember reading that's how Jordan did it - sorry, that sounds so Annie doesn't it! All references from OK! magazine  
did you and DH have any luck last night?!?!

Claire - Any news your end? Any luck with the OPK?

Emma, Polly, Marie & Deedee - Morning all x

Back at work today and instantly in a bad mood     Hate coming back to all the work and office politics!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - I didn't get any photos. 

Claire - sounds like you had a suitably productive weekend, as always. 

Donna - I'd see the GP before stopping the anti-ds too. Great that you feel ready to though.

Marie, Polly, Deedee - hope you all had nice weekends.

I've been trying to recall what I did at the weekend, and I'm stumped.  I don't think I left the house at all.  

I'm pottering around the house this morning, trying to organise bathroom things and scans. Shopping later.

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh sorry Emma. I'll have another go when I get home. You haven't changed your e-mail address lately have you? I managed to get Ascot photos to you didn't I?

Just had a call from Nursery to inform me they think Hannah has chickenpox. I felt really bad having to say that infact she got bitten alot on holiday. I should have thought to tell them this morning.

Now I'm doubting myself. I'm sure they're bites.......


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - poor Hannah. Perhaps they're just being over-cautious because there is a lot of pox around at the moment.
Email address is the same. I got the Ascot photos OK.


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good Afternoon Girls!

Annie-thanks so much for the pics.  She is absolutely beautiful and I agree with Donna that she definetely does look like her pretty Mum.  Hope Hannah is okay but I'm sure they're just bug bites as you said.  Good luck getting everything organized at work!

Donna-Did you have a good time with the boys today?  How was People's Day?  
I would agree with the girls as far as the anti-d's go.  I would first speak to you Dr. about it but if you don't want to do that-slowly ween yourself off of them and see how you feel.  You are not going to notice a difference right away b/c the medication stays in your system for a few weeks.  Please don't just cold turkey stop taking them though b/c that could cause a problem, okay?! 

Claire-Yes, I did get my OPK & PTs for cheap, cheap so it's all good (please see my post from Fri)!  Good luck with everything on your end-hope you ovulate soon Honey-do you want me to pick up some OPKs for you-hee hee!   
Sounds like you got a lot done in your house!  Ugh...I hate doing all that kind of stuff!

Emma-How are you feeling Honey?  How is Will?  

We had a fun time in Maine.  I got some nice sweatshirts and a couple of new fragrances at Bath & Body Works.  We also ate very well-yum, yum!!!  Oh yeah...my husband bought some scratch tickets (they are like a lottery type of thing) and won $106!!!  

Hope you girls all have a wonderful day!  
Take Care,
Marie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

Emma - I am so sorry. I double checked and I think I spelt your address wrongly on the previous attempt. Hopefully you've got them now.
Any luck booking scans? How have the symptoms been lately?

Marie - Your trip to Maine sounds so lovely and a bonus of an extra $106! Are you getting excited about your appointment. It came around so fast - thankfully! Can't wait to hear all about it.

Claire - I have a fair idea what you're up to tonight  

Donna - Did you get to the play area today?

Polly -  

Hannah seems fine. Still confident that it is bites from our holiday. Guess we'll see in the morning. They usually pop up everywhere in a short space of time don't they?
Still no walking   She seems rather content shuffling around on her knees! She's actually getting quite quick at it   She's sooooo frustrating in the physical developments! I am trying to remain patient  

DH has gone off to play football with the lads (surely he's getting a bit old for this), so I'm twiddling my thumbs a bit tonight. Absolute rubbish on the t.v tonight


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Annie,

Sorry to hear you're having a boring evening!  With that being so we never got a chance to talk about Las Vegas!  Where did you guys stay when you went and what did you do?  Is that the first time you've ever been to the US?  My husband and I really had a great time there.  Everything is so beautiful-especially at night.  The only thing that was awful was the heat and the dryness.  So you think you might go back to celebrate your 30th?  Ugh, I wince at the thought of that next year.  I feel like I'm getting so old! 
I think it's so neat though that we are so close in age-what...you're 9 days older than me?!!!  

Don't worry about that little Darling.  Soon enough (when she feels like it!) she'll be roaming all around the house.  

This is how my husband's luck is-on Friday out of no where his 'check engine' light came on in his car.  He thought it was just a sensor issue b/c it happens from time to time.  Anyways, he got it checked today and it was a sensor thingy that had to be replaced so he had to pay for a new one and the cost to get it installed.  I think it cost him $70!  Oh well...that's how it goes!!!  

Yes...I'm getting so excited about my appointment.  I can't believe how fast it came.  My Mom is so excited too.  She's convinced this time next year 'I will have a bundle'.  She's too much but I pray that she's right.  Actually I'm trying not to get too excited-I'm more anxious and nervous than anything.  I just want to see what they have to say.  I've been thinking too that I haven't had a physical exam or blood work done in a while and my last pap smear (done under anesthia) was in Nov of 2005 so I'm not sure what they're gonna say about all that-ugh-I hate all that stuff!  Anyways, we'll see what happens.  Don't worry-you girls will be one of the first few to find out how it goes-thanks for your thoughts.

Well, anyways, I've got to get back to work.  Have a lovely rest of your evening and say 'hi' to that little doll for me!
-Marie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh well, now you've opened a real can of worms Marie    Get comfy!!!

I luuurrrrv Las Vegas! I've actually been lucky to go there twice now. The first time was on my honeymoon, followed by a week in San Fran. The 2nd time we went was with some friends for one of their 30th b.day's and I was 26 weeks pregnant!

Both times we stayed at The Luxor. I desperately wanted to stay at The Bellagio the 2nd time, but there was budget issues for some.

On my first visit my DH and I spent a whole week just wandering around all the hotels, visiting some malls,saw some shows and went to the Canyon via helicopter. We were exhausted!

2nd time we did a bit more gambling. I was intimidated the first trip,but the last visit - I was the Roulette Queen   I did really well at it! Must have been Hannah giving me some good luck vibes! We also went to see Le Reve at the new Wynn hotel and I was blown away by how fantastic it was.

I dunno about getting back next year. I'd like to but..... I think we're going to have a go at ttc #2 next year   Maybe we can go early in the year or I could go pregnant again. Guess we'll have to wait and see what happens  

Are we really only 9 days apart!?!? How bizarre is that! I definitely want to have some sort of a celebration! I did have huge plans to hold a charity ball, but the costs were spiralling and DH was having palpatations! I'm still toying with that idea. What do you fancy doing? Other than being home with a little bundle of gorgeousness! 

Off to check on the Princess. Night Marie - or Have a Nice Day! - love hearing that!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Just a quick post as I am very tired tonight, The play area was great the boys just loved it. I'll have to send you some photos later this week.
It took me an hour to walk there but it was more than worth it  - I drive but SIL doesn't and we can't fit in one car so we justwalk everywhere.

  Ryan crawled a little today on his hands and knees, only a couple of paces but its a start I felt so proud  Also at the play centre he stood up holding on   I am so glad I got a photo of it
Callum is still Dragging himself around teh floor comando style - so funny

Annie, I hope Hannah is alright even if it is Chicken pox be good to get it out of the way.

Emma, are you ok? you've been a bit quiet lately.

Marie I am so excited about you appointment.

Claire sending you heaps of     keep the BMS going

Evening Polly and Deedee (hope your both reading)

well       DH and I had sex last nigth and it was just perfect, I decided to give it a try as it was hanging over my head that I MIGHT be back at square one so decided I wouldn't be any worse off for trying.
I decided to kiss DH as he was entering and I really concentrated on that to try and relax and it worked although surprisingly I was quite relaxed already, I guess becasue some of teh pressure was off as we weren't ttc.
It was uncomfortable but not painfull,we kept at it and although I didn't enjoy it I would do it again, I think I will alwasy be a forepaly kinda a girl which is fine. I just feel so fantastic I have finally doen it and it was quite nice not like any of the other times and it all happend fairly easierly 
The new lube I got from ann summers is really nice to 

At playgroup tommorrow then going to see my mum as its her birthday

Night all,

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - fab news about S.  I'm thrilled for you!

Annie - got the photos now, but can't look at them.  Some problem with my computer, that dh is going to sort out (you know how useless I am with these things). 

Marie - glad you had a god weekend. Only a few days to go now for you. It is all very exciting!

Sorry I have been so quiet, and my posts so brief. I am so tired you wouldn't believe. Everything is too much effort at the moment. Dh keeps joking that it must be triplets.  I'm sure it is just one, and I'm making a ridiculous fuss.

Thinking of you all, despite my poor posting,
Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

a late one again for me- (im a bit of a night owl anyway!)

Im trying to post a new piccie of Hannah but all the good ones of her have my ugly mug in them aswell and you dont want to look at that!

Been v busy working at the mo as my M & D are on hols so me and my bruv are at the helm 

We had holidays here last week (thurs and fri) but the weather was really bad so we were house-bound most of the time. i so hope August will be better than July...

Sorry no personals. Ill pop on tomorrow when at work and Ive got some privacy.

night night

dd xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Deedee - How beautiful is Hannah! She's sooooo cute! How on earth do you have the energy to post at that time of night I have no idea  
Sorry the holiday weekend was a wash out for you. It's not much better over here at the moment  
I for one would love to see piccies of Hannah and you in them too. I don't believe we've had the honour of seeing you yet. So, come on - send them across! 
How is Hannah doing? Still chasing after her alot?

Donna -   to you and DH! Huge milestone for you. Well done! Who knows, maybe the next set of twins will be conceived naturally  
Looking forward to seeing pictures of the boys.

Emma - You poor love. Completely understandable that you're feeling so sleepy right now. just drop in when you can and let us know that you and baby are alright  
Any news on a scan date yet? Another set of twins on the Vag Team would be great! A matching pink set  

Claire - Morning! How are you today?

Polly - Hi! How are you and DH?

Marie - Hello Again! 

Well, best crack on with some work. Roll on Friday! I'm planning to go and get my Harry Potter book at midnight! How sad!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning!

Donna, what fab news about the s last night!   And  to Ryan!!!

Deedee, a very cute little girl you have there!  I'd love to see a photo with you in it too.  It's easier when you 'know' who you're chatting with somehow...

Hi Polly, how are things with you?

Emma, sorry to hear you're so tired.  I thought you were quiet...  Any news on your scan date?

Morning Marie.

Annie, how exciting that you're going to get your HP book at midnight.  I don't want to read mine until we're on hols really, not sure I'll be able to last though as it's three and a half weeks to the holiday.  SO you mustn't give away any plot info on here at all!!!!!!  And how exciting that you're thinking ahead to ttc #2 next year!!! 

Yes there was  last night .  Like Donna, it went well , DH says it is much easier for him to 'get in' (sorry tmi ) these days now, and it didn't hurt again.  I really do swear by the pre-seed, even though it's so expensive!  No sign of ovulation yet.  I haven't done an OPK for two days now as I'd run out so who knows what's what.  I'm hoping it was today or yesterday and this isn't going to be annovulatory...    In the meantime we'll keep at the bms...

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning!

Deedee - I love the picture of Hannah. So nice to put a face to the name.  How do you stay up so late. 

Annie - have you seen the HP film? How was it? I've ordered mine from Amazon, and they claim it will be delivered on Friday, but I don't believe that for a minute. It'll take me 3 years to read it anyway. I'm in the middle of (re)reading Paddington books at the moment - forgotten how fab they were! Hardly War and Peace though...

Claire - glad you had a successful evening. 

I have 2 scans next week. One at the hospital to check there really is a lifeform inside on Thursday, and then the nuchal one on Sunday (done by the same chap, annoyingly).

Off swimming with SIL later. 
Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't know how I stay up so late either  I think it is just a habit Ive got into...

When Hannah is awake ALL my time is spent crawling around on the floor with her or prising her away from the DVD player and other electrical appliances. Absolutely NO housework gets done so when she goes off to bed it's all hands to deck to clear up the day's mess. After that we have something to eat and flop down in front of the TV and befor we know it it is 11 or 12 o'clock  

Lots more photos of Hannah (and me) to follow-can I have everybody's e-mail address please? 

dd xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

oh absolutely Deedee. Sending mine to you now!

Think Hannah is getting her molars. I had a little feel around her gums at the weekend and there are tooth like bumps there. She just woke up screaming her lungs out. Calpol seems to have worked for now! I feel some sleepless nights coming my way....again!

I've changed my mind about doing this all over again


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good morning or afternoon Girls!

So nice to hear from everybody!!!  

Just wanted to say a quick 'hello'.  Sorry, don't have time for personals as my break is over and I've got to get back to work.  I'll be back on 3:00 my time so it will probably be around 8 PM your time.  

Until then, hope everyone has a wonderful afternoon and evening.
Love to you All,
Marie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys

Having a bit of a downer this afternoon. Lady H has been a bit grumpy/whingy this arfternoon. A friend popped in and brought her Mum along. Mum said to me "is she always like this?" after Hannah cried when I walked into the kitchen.How naff did that make me feel  

I've been working really hard on being positive and not worrying about H. Not doing so well this arvo  

Still no walking and no signs of even wanting to


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls, I'm back,

Annie-I'm sorry to hear your friend's Mum is such a grouch.  That's a rotten thing for her to have said to you.  She's only a baby, what does she expect?!  Please don't feel  -or else I'll have to come down there and   this Lady!  
As far as the walking goes, unfortunately I don't know anything about that and what age they're supposed to do certain things but from what I've heard from friends-they will do things when they are ready.  It took forever for my boss' daughter to use the potty and she knew what to do and how to do it but when she was ready-she started to use it.  I'm sure it's the same with this Honey, but if you're really worried about it and she is past that age-maybe you could say something to her pediatrician?  
Not to get off the subject of the little one but can you believe that my husband and I stayed at the Luxor while we were in Vegas too?!  How weird is that?!   If I were to go back I think I would like to stay at MGM Grand or the Excalibur-those places are both neat.  Were you able to see any of the animals while you were there?  We saw lions at MGM and sharks at Mandalay Bay and dolphins and white tigers, etc. at the Mirage-I love animals so it was really cool!  Anyways, thanks for sharing your LV experiences w/me-I love to talk about all that stuff.  
Have fun and good reads with your new HP book!  That is so cute!  One of the book stores here is having a big thing where people can dress up and they are giving away prizes-fun stuff!
Lastly-yes, we are 9 days apart (if I'm doing my math right  ).  You were born Oct 29th 1978 and I was born Nov 7th 1978-how cool are we-hee hee!!!  As far as my 30th goes, I don't have any plans really.  It would be nice for someone to throw me a surprise party! 

Donna-I'm so proud of and happy for you about the 's' thing  !!!  Definetely looking forward to pics of the boys!  Sounds like they are doing so well!  How was playgroup and Mum's today?

Claire-Glad to hear BMS is going well!  Hopefully you are or will be ovulating soon.  I'm going to send some of my OVPs through the computer for you, okay?!   Do you have irregular periods?  Well, at any rate, just enjoy it and have fun.  You (and all of the girls) are always in my prayers.  

Dee Dee-Hey Lady, nice to hear from you!  Little Hannah is so cute!  I will pm my e-mail address to you after this post.  
Don't work too hard!

Emma-How are you feeling today?  Did you enjoy swimming?  How's Will feeling?

Hi Polly!

Well, I'm heading home for the night-yeah!!!  
Hope to talk to you all tomorrow.
-Marie


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

A much more respectable hour I think, although I still think ill be the last post tonight! 

Thx for your e-mail addresses girls- pics are on the way...

Annie- Re your friends mum, I totally understand how you feel. This woman obviously doesnt understand children very well (or adults for that matter) or she wouldnt have said that in the first place. It is so natural for babies to be clingy to their mums as that is that whole part of growing up and healthy development. Just you carry on exactly what you are doing and IGNORE other peoples throw away comments. 

BTW Hannah STILL doesnt have any teeth. Remember the tooth i saw when she was 8 weeks? well, it wasnt a tooth it turns out. Silly me, it must have been milk or something. The HV saw it too so at least I dont look like too much of a plonker! 

Annie and Emma- Can i pick your brains about the feeding thing again? I feel I may be underfeeding H. Her routine is as follows:

8am- weetabix or porridge
10am- bottle
12am- lunch (veg/ meat & fruit)
2pm- bottle
4pm- tea (yogurt/fruit)
7:30pm-bottle

Sometimes she doesnt take much at lunchtime and will only have fruit. Should I be compensating at teatime and give her more meat and veg?
Is yogurt and fruit enough for one meal?

Poohbear- It is so great to have a transatlantic member of the vag team 
at least Im not the far away one now 
We also went to Vegas last year (I was 15 weeks pregnant so not as wild as it could have been) and stayed at New York, New York. If I went back I'd definately save up and stay at the Venetian, Wyn or Ceasar's Palace.

Right got to go, i promised myself Id have an 'early night' and be in bed by 11 

dd xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Deedee - Thanks for the support. Just what i needed to hear. I knew I could rely on the girls here to make me feel better  

OK - at around 9 months I do believe Hannah 1 was doing the following:

Bottle upon waking
8am - Porridge/Cereal
10am - Bottle
1pm - lunch
4pm - tea
7pm bottle

I'm quite sure though that is was around this time that I knocked out the 10am feed aswell, so she was only having bottles when she woke up and before bed.  When I did that I started giving her a mid morning snack instead of the bottle.Maybe Hannah 2 is ready to drop the 10am feed and take a bit more at lunchtime? What do you think?


Marie - Thank you also for your kind words. Really appreciated   I know she's fine, it's just that since the day I brought her home I have been a nervous wreck and really unsure of myself. I never used to be like this and never thought I would be this anxious as a Mum. I'm getting better at relaxing though! 

I do believe that the shop I am going to on Friday night is having a bit of a HP party! With an opportunity to dress up and win prizes. I'm taking my friends 11 year old daughter with me and she's really excited! My Mum called last night to ask if she can have Hannah over to play on Saturday so I might actually get a chance to read a few chapters! When they released the last book I spent 7 hours reading it front to back - yeah I am that sad  

Did you see in the news that someone allegedly got hold of a copy of the final chapter and posted it on the net? I found it last night and stupidly took a peek. Hope it's not the real thing or I've just spoilt it for myself! 

Claire - How's the bms going? Any feelings that ovulation happened? Any pains or twinges? It's really exciting following your ttc. It's making me feel a bit giddy about having a go again next year! By which time you'll have just had your ickle one... or 2! 

Emma - Really looking forward to hearing all about your scans! Enjoy! Is DH going to be home to go with you? Have you got someone to have Will or is he going along aswell?

Donna - Are you o.k? Been busy with the boys?

Polly - Morning! 

Right - best tackle the In Tray! Back later x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, goodness, ignore that silly woman's comments, what does she know!  

I can't believe you looked at the alleged final chapter!  Under no circumstances can you tell me ANYTHING!  (anyway chances are it's not the real deal and you can still look forward to the real ending).

Emma, so exciting that you have your scans booked in to look forward to. 

Deedee, look forward to seeing more pics!!  (will check my email next to see if anything has arrived yet...)

Donna, how are the boys today?

Hi Polly.  Hi Marie.

Annie, no sign of ovulation and it's now cycle day 21.  I've discovered you can see my chart by clicking on my fertilityfriend.com ticker.  Anyway, I was sure I would ovulate yesterday, my cm has dried up, it's about blinking time (ov pains days 17-19 in first four months, first month charting showed ov day 18/20), and yet I was gutted to see my temperature has not risen today.  Feeling very  about it all, a bit panicky to be honest.  Meanwhile it seems I'm the topic of conversation at work following yet another pg announcement in the department (now 5) as everyone speculates I will be announcing something shortly.  Which of course, I won't be, and I feel so  and  and  over it all and wish everyone would shut up.  I've told the few people who know I'm ttc that we're not trying this month or next because of the holiday in the hope of relieving some of the pressure.   But why do I even care what they think??  I know my parents and DH are also desperate for this to happen, of course so am I, it's just so horrible.  Meanwhile I'm convinced the girl opposite me is pregnant and about to announce it, she looks it, has been really tired lately, and is now off sick, etc.

Sorry that was a bit of a ramble.  I'll try to pull myself together for later.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I have got to feed Ryan but just wanted to give claire a  

be back later

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again,

Ryan has mastered crawling and is getting about everywhere  he was even trying to pull himself up on the chair, someone needs to tell this boy that he is only 8 months old 

Emma cant wait for your scans, sorry your not feeling on top form, it will pass 

Deedee My boys eat as follows

4/5am Bottle
8/9am ready break or 1 1/2 weetabix
10/11am snacks - rice cakes or similar  (don't always have snack)
12/12.30 Lunch - veg, fish, chicken pasta etc followed by yogurt or fruit puree
2/3 snacks
4/4.30 tea - Toast, crumpets, cheese, pieces of fruit (they like to feed themselves) followed bu fruit puree or yogurt
6:30/7 bedtime bottle but ofetn they will only take 1-2oz of this
My 2 have seriously dropped there bottles from about 7 months old so I had to up there food, I mix in there formula where I can so they are still getting it

Claire it all sounds really good for this month please try and relax, easier said than done I know

Annie plesae try and relax to it sound slike Hannah is doing fine to me she will walk soon  

My auntie is coming up form bexhill tomorrow so trying to get the house straight  whilst chasing Ryan around everywhere 

Also trying to make a montage of the boys - got the Idea from an IUI thread

better go boys are moaning

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OK, so maybe Hannah has infact got chickenpox after all. Nursery called me at work again this morning saying the spots were looking alot bigger and more red in colour. 

I went to collect her and they weren't lying! They do look a bit nasty.

After a long wait in reception a Dr finally looked at her and said it does look like chickenpox spots, but could also be an allergic reaction to insect bites. It's unusual for chickenpox to just be on the arms, but possible. I told him that she's had spots on her arms since we arrived in Lanzarote and that was nearly 2 weeks ago. Surely they don't take that long to pop out - which he agreed with. No way of cnfirming if it's a reaction without a blood test, which I'm not going to subject her to. We'll just have to wait and see if she gets "proper" chickenpox in the future.

Either way I'm stuck at home all day now, had loads to get done at work today aswell  

And H isn't allowed back to nursery until the spots have all dried up.


Deedee - I double checked and that does seem to be my e-mail address. I'll e-mail it to you again just incase! 

Claire - It must be so incredibly hard at work for you at the moment. I really do know how you feel. I had 4 girls in my office pg at the same time and it was soooo hard.
Having a holiday booked used to just about keep me going, so I hope it works the same for you. And, when you your turn comes the limelight will be solely yours and your baby.
It's not easy, but try and keep strong.
Have you thought anymore about getting your GP to do a blood test to check you're ovulating?

Donna - No stopping them once they crack it is there!?! Good Luck!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

this is my montage:

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=3324f494c9559903213718&skin_id=601&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url

this is still work in progress and I need to add more photos but scanner wont work 

I was thinking of getting it on dvd, maybe for dh's birthday

Annie sorry that Hannah isn't well, when is she having the blood test?

Donna xx
Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

As you can see I haven't done much housework today   

I chose the songs to the montage becasue 'Flying without wings' had the right words I feel. 'The rose' was number 1 when they were born and 'pure and Simple' was played on teh radio the next day when DH was driving to visit us so alwasy reminds him of the boys, think it has apt words in it to.

Going to SIl tonight as it its nephews 14 birthday so I hope boys behave themselves as they will be up a little later than usual

Hope everyone is ok

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Claire - sorry you are having a bad day. Hope it improved a bit. 

Donna - love the montage! Made me feel quite weepy, and they're not even my children.  Did it take ages to do?

Annie - poor Hannah. Hope she is better soon. Don't worry about the walking - she'll do it when she is ready. Perhaps her occasional grizzliness is dwn to frustration at wanting to walk but not quite being ready to do it yet? How rude of that mother though. 

Deedee - I'd be inclined to drop the morning bottle to see if she eats more at lunchtime, or try swapping the lunch and teatime meals round, and perhaps do teatime a bit later? There's a lot of trial and error involved.

Marie - I'd drop heavy hints about wanting a surprise party and hope dh notices. 

Polly   Keep meaning to PM you, and will do so very soon...

I've spent the day with SIL and new little niece. Just been out in the garden enjoying the sunshine. Perhaps summer has finally arrived. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Blah-it's a yucky day here  so I'm stuck inside now (during my lunch break).  I normally walk with a group of girls but not today!  I am feeling rather blah too but don't really know why.  I think maybe I'm getting nervous for the appointment on Friday (I'm sorry to keep bringing it up).  Oh well, at any rate at least half the work day is over.  

Claire-I'm so sorry Honey.  I totally sympathize with you but just know that this is inevitably going to make you stronger and like the other girls said-your time will come.  Please just try to be strong and know we are all here for you.  

Annie-Poor little Hannah!  Ugh, that all stinks.  I hope you find out soon what it is definitively.  

Donna-Your montage is so nice-those boys are so cute! 

Emma-Glad to hear you've been enjoying yourself w/SIL.  Next week will be here before you know it and we are all looking forward to hearing how you make out!

Dee Dee-You've been to Vegas too?  Wow, I guess it's a more popular place than I thought!   
And thank you for your kind words about being glad to have me in the vag group-I am very glad to be here-just hope know one else minds this American girl!  

Well, I guess I'm gonna go upstairs and have some lunch.  Ugh...I'm still trying to think what to do for dinner.  I have chicken drumsticks in the fridge and am just not too sure what to do with them.  There's so many things you can do w/chicken-any one have any good recipes?!

Have a great afternoon and evening Girls.
-Marie


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Ive sent the pics by e-mail again so fingers crossed!

Thanks everyone for the advice re the feeding. I think Ill drop the middle of the day bottle tomorrow and hope that she will take more at teatime. It will probably be  case of trial and error but i will crack this, sorry WE  will crack this.

Donna- Im going to check out the montage now. Did you get the e-mail? The boys are doing so well, I cant believe Ryan is pulling himself up already!

Claire- Big hugs to you. I know exactly what you are going through because I felt the same. I hated anyone knowing we were ttc because I felt pressurised and hated answering all their questions. I even made out that it was the last thing on our minds  I ended up resenting people who fell pregnant thinking they were gloating when telling me their news. It all sounds so ridiculous now but I can see how all consuming it was and how it took over our lives.  you WILL be pregnant Claire and it will be your turn to make that announcement. Enjoy these exciting times because next thing you know you will be moaning to us about your morning sickness and that fact that none of your clothes fit  I know its a cliche but I really do think it will happen when you least expect it.  I agree with Annie, looking forward to something like a holiday gives you something else to focus on and plan for and reminds you that the two of you need to relax and have fun. (I apologise if any of this sounds patronising, I really dont want to come across that way!)

back later,

DD x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Donna- Ive just seen the montage and had to come on and say how ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Callum and Ryan are! I am so impressed with your computer skills too. They were so tiny when they were born but look how thay have grown. They actullay lookn older than Hannah (I must start feeding that girl properly! )


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - Holy Moly - the boys have changed so much and they are absolutely gorgeous!!! The snaps of them at the soft play area are so scrummy! 
The Dr & I decided not to have the blood test done on Hannah. I didn't want to put her through it. We'll just have to wait and see if she ever gets chickenpox in the future to know it wasn't the real thing this time. 

Deedee - I didn't get a chance to sign on at home again yesterday, so I still haven't seen the photos. I'll log on when I get home this afternoon.
Let us know how you get on with dropping the bottle feed  

Claire - How are you doing today?

Marie - Morning! Emma is definitely your recipe lady! She cooks all sorts of gourmet yummy sounding nosh! Nearly Friday!

Emma - Good Luck with the scan today! Can't wait to hear all about it! 

Polly -  

well, I am absolutely knackered. We had a really awful night with Hannah. She just couldn't/wouldn't settle last night. Her spots don't look that bad this morning and there aren't any new ones - so still not convinced it is c.pox.
Dr looked at ears for me and said one is ever so slightly infected, so not sure it's that either.

Who knows with these babies! If only they could tell us


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, poor Hannah, hopefully it was a mild dose of chickenpox and her time is now over with!  Sorry you had a bad night with her.

Donna, wow, what a great montage.  I looked at work so couldn't listen to the music too but wow they are soooo adorable.  Callum looks so grown up and Ryan is so cute!  

Deedee, I'll check my email to see if your pics have come through after this post.  

Marie, how exciting that your appointment is nearly here!  I bet you're feeling excited and nervous all at once!  What time is it, so I can think of you and send you positive vibes?

Morning Polly.

Emma, I too keep hoping summer is just about here but I see from the weather forecast that it's    in store!

Well I saw another patch of fertile cm last night so we had another  session, fourth night in a row.  This truly is a new record for me and I feel very sore as a result...   I do hope this isn't annovulatory as a) I will panic about it until I do ovulate and b) I can't temp chart next month as we're on our holidays and the waking up times will be inconsistent (plus I don't want to think about ttc while away).

Right, must go and do some work!  Got to finish loads of stuff in the next three weeks. 

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I am glad you all liked the montage it took a long time to do becasue some of the pictures I wanted to use I had to scan in but if you have all your photos on your pc already it really is quite easy.
I am going to carry it on till they are one then buy a copy of it on DVD.
I showed what I have done so far to DH last night and he cried, watching it makes me quite emotional to.

Emma is the scan today? I thought it was next week  good luck can't wait to hear about your litle bean 

Annie could well be c.pox if her ear is slightly plyaing up cause often it is linked with a cold. does she seem to be scratching? if not I would say it is her bites.
did she go to nursery today?

Marie I am so excited about your appointment tommorrow, we will all be with you in spirit 

Deedee I hadn't got the email yesterday I will check again in a min

Polly I hope you are reading and will be back with us soon - we miss you  

Claire how are you today?

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire we crossed posts,

IF it doesn't happen this month, which there is no reason while it shouldn't holiday is the way to go, maybe you will come back with an extra special holiday gift 
Your be more relaxed on holiday and wont be charting etc and that may help loads.

good luck getting through all your work, what is ti you do?

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Marie, thanks so much for the e-card, it did bring a smile to my face. 

Emma, I also thought the scan was next week?  Very best wishes if it is today though.

Donna, thanks.  I think a holiday will help.  I'll pm you re. what I do, incase any of my colleagues read this.

Deedee, fab pics.  You don't look at all how I thought!!  I thought you'd have dark brown hair!   You both look gorgeous! 

You remember I said I thought the girl opposite me was pg, well I'm now convinced.  She's been off work for 3 days sick, was sick this morning, and has now gone off with our boss for a 'chat'.  I'm steeling myself for this, I think I know another announcement is coming.

x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Donna, that montage is just wonderful! It is amazing to see thier progress, and see their very individual personalities come through. I must be daft, but I somehow assumed that they were identical twins, and that the difference between them was one of size, but I see that they are fraternal - quite clearly! (i just looked it up, and it is fraternal twins that come from "twin" families, identical twins are not genetic -I assumed that it was the other way round, for some reason, and so when you said that twins ran in your family...)

It was also fun spotting members of your family - there is quite a resemblance with your Dad, Brother and you....and one of those new born babies was sooooooo like you (I couldn't follow through to be sure which one)

Claire: one thing I learned through years of charting, is that drinking and charting do not go together well. Having even one glass of wine (in my experience) gives a higher temp the next morning, and makes the pattern much harder to spot. I stopped drinking for the best part of 3 years while ttc, and temping, and when I started to drink again, I only recorded start of each cycle, as the temp results were meaningless. I don't know if it is the same for everyone, to the same degree, but looking at your chart I think it might be the case for you. BTW, at your stage of ttc, I would recommend keeping on with having a small/moderate drink, and having lots of bms, rather than stopping drinking and only having s according to plan! 

Hi to everyone else....I'm still reading, just not really up to posting much. I am having insult added to injury, as my hormones are still all over the place, or maybe non-existent. I have had awful hot flushes for the last few weeks, to the extent that I sleep badly, as they keep waking me up. I got into a bit of a state thinking that the dreaded menopause was starting, but it appears that it is more likely to the the continued effect of the drugs that I was taking for the DEIVF treatment - the first injection was a down-reg one, to stop my own hormone production, and I guess it worked well, and is still working.   Strange thing is that having searched on this site, people are only mentioning hot flushes prior to treatment (which I had on Clomid, but not to this extent, and before treatment), not continued effects after failed treatment. Oh well. So I am not just sad (devasted is a better word..) but grumpy and weepy through lack of sleep and silly hormones. It is hard to know at the moment what I am "for" in life....

Anyway, enough of that...

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Goodness, I can't keep up with you all at the moment.

Polly - big cyber  to you. I'm going to come back later when I've got a bit more time, but I feel so  that you feel . I for one think that the world would be a much poorer place without you in it, so that is what you are for in life.  You have done _so_ much, and made a real difference to so many peoples' lives, and no doubt will continue to do so.

Claire - I think Polly's advice is spot on. I really don't think charting is helpful at this stage. Lots and lots of bms, with alcohol (yes, I know it is against current medical advice to drink when ttc), and trying to forget which days are for ttcing. I found (but I know everyone is different), that if I didn't know which days I was ovulating it made me more inclined to try bms over a longer period just in case.

Annie - hope Hannah feels better soon. How long do you think you'll be of work?

Donna - what have you got planned today?

Deedee - god luck with the feeding today.

Marie - what did you find to do with the chicken? I'm going through a big Thai phase at the moment. I love to marinade chicken (usualy thighs not drumsticks) in chilli, garlic, soy sauce, sesame oil and fish sauce, then grill. Delicious with nodles and some stire fried greens.

Scan is next Thurs, not today. Odd to mother and toddler group soon. Feel quite sad about that - last one before the holidays, and I'm going to miss it.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Polly, as Emma just said you have done so much and mean so much to other people. I for one have be helped through things so much by you and I feel so   that I just don't have the tools or the words to help you through 
I am so sorry that your are being played up by your hormones   and I am hoping it will pass quickly for you.

Ryan (the smaller one although he is the one that is crawling and bullying his brother) is very much like me and is very much like me as  ababy to.
Me and my brothers are alos very very alike. 

Emma - I know what you mean about toddler group we had our last one for the summer on tuesday, I don't know what I will do with myself
I am not doing much today just pottering about the house and tidying up -  I hope to have a bit of a lazy day before my aunt comes to stay.

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Boys are tired and grumpy today and pooing for england   so assuming we may have some more teeth coming.
Also both want to play with the video and dvd player and are getting very cross when I asy 'NO'  

I hope they cheer up tomorrow when My auntie comes as they were grumpy when we went to see her a few weeks ago she will think I have misserable children 

Just realised DH has taken the car with the buggy in the boot 

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Where is everyone  

Ryan is now getting frustrated casue he can't stand up  I kid you not  as soon as he has done one thing he wants more, there is no stopping him.
he is trying to pull himself up on everything but keeps falling over so is covered in scratches and bruises - don't know what the HV will think at the boys 8 month check next week 

Deedee I don't know why but I expected you to have long brown hair to 

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girlfriends!

Don't really have time to talk but I just want to say thank you all so much for your well wishes tomorrow.  Claire, to answer your question-my appointment is at 2 PM tomorrow so that's probably around 7 PM your time.  

Anyways, got to get back to work   but just wanted to check in quickly.  All of your caring and support means so much so thank you all again for being there.

Love to You All,
Marie


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Good luck Marie!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

That came around so quickly Marie! Good luck with it all. Hope it goes OK.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Marie  - I don't think you'll see this now, but Good Luck today! 

Deedee - I got the piccies! Hannah is so beautiful and she has the most gorgeous blue eyes! 

Emma - Sorry, that was my fault making everyone think your scan was yesterday   I got a bit ahead of myself! I'm just so excited! How many weeks are we now?

Donna - Have a lovely time with your Aunt

Claire - how are you feeling today? Any pg announcements from potential Smug Mum? Are you going to take an OPK with you on holiday or just have a complete au natural attempt?

Polly - I was left reeling after your post yesterday. I can't bear the thought that you are feeling so heartbroken. Yet, on the other hand I didn't expect you to feel anything different. It's incredibly cruel that the DEIVF treatment didn't end in a BFP for you and I know it's not something you will quickly bounce back from or shake off. Who would?!?

Is there a possibility of having a 2nd attempt? Or have you decided you've had enough?

Whatever you're going through, thinking, feeling please know that we all love you dearly and want to do anything we can to support you. You're an amazing person Polly and you have 5 Ladies here who are all well aware of it and would be less better off for not having you in their lives.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - I second everything you have just said, you put it so much better than I did.
How is Hannah?

Marie not sure if you will be logging on today and I know its the middle of teh night for you now but good luck for later, weare all thinking of you - hope it goes well.

DH was just in teh shower and the shower head exploded  so need to get onto the landlord today now and get it sorted 

right better get dressed before my aunt arrives
hope everyone has a nice day its   here and looks set to stay that way for the weekend

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Will it ever stop raining?       

I have to go out soon to buy food, and am not looking forward to it one bit. Hope everyone else is having a more exciting day than me. I was so bored this morning I tidied dh's wardrobe (no small task, I can assure you).


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Good luck Marie!!!  

Just popped on briefly.  Hope everyone is ok, not really in the mood for chatting and feeling quite low.  Oddly I have just done an OPK on a whim and it's positive (day 23 I think I am now) but only one pre-seed tube left.  Should we do it tonight or tomorrow?  I've put in another order just now but it's unlikely to arrive tomorrow.

I haven't read through the other posts, haven't had a chance too many people about but saw enough for a  to Polly.  Will log on over the weekend, got Mon and Tues off work (as it's my birthday Tuesday).

xxx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello All my Sweet Girls!

Just want to THANK YOU all again for your well wishes and thoughts-it means more than you know.  It is 10:30 AM here so I have a few hours to go.  I don't think it's quite sunken in yet that it's today!  I'm really nervous and anxious and just looking forward to the outcome.

I will be on later to tell you all the details and to catch up with everyone.  Hope everyone has a good day and I'm sending over lots of hugs to Polly & Claire.

 Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire sorry you are feeling down  
we are all here if you need a chat, we all know how hard ttc is and how it effects you, its not easy.
I would have another go at bms tonight if you feel like it, although you have plenty of lil merms there ready and waiting      

need to give the boys tea back soon

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Marie Im thinking about you. Good luck, Im crossing everything 4 you!! 

Polly- I just cant imagine how you are feeling. It is awful knowing you feel so bad and not being able to do anything to make it better. I suppose no one can. But we can just be here for you whenevr you want to shout, scream, cry, laugh, rant or just talk complete nonsense - we are not going away so you are stuck with us all 

TTC brings with it such a rollercoaster of emotions, it is such a private and personal thing and no two persons experiences are the same. When life is cruel like this I want to give it a big kick up the you know what!!!! 

Claire- Big hugs coming through cyberspace for you. Like I said before ttc makes you think you are going crazy and plays havoc with your emotions. You will have your good days and bad days and know that we are here for you through ALL the tough times and the good ones 

Annie- Do you still think  Big H has chicken pox? Glad u got the pics. I dont know where she gets those blue eyes from. (they are gorgeous arent they?)

Emma and Donna- Hi you two 

I decided to drop the middle bottle today. i spent two hours making  Annabel Karmel lentil and veg puree last night but madam hates it and spat it out even when I mixed it with her favourite jar. The yogurt went down well though, as always! Im just worried shes not getting enough of what she needs by not eating the veg and meat.
Oh well, ill just keep offering it to her and hope she gets used to it.

Back later

DD x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls

I'm sorry to say that I have had a text from Annie, and she has been flooded out. She says: _Hi Polly, can you let the girls know that I got flooded out today, badly. I'm at my in laws 4 god knows how long now. No internet here. I'm doing ok. A bit heartbroken as we only just moved back. All downstairs under 2 ft water._

How awful. I texted back to say how sorry I was, and see what else we could do to help.

Oh, she just texted back: _Just pray for sunshine so my house can dry out. Our area has never flooded or any probs so I'm shocked. It was so quick as well. No time to rescue much. My car is flooded as well. Me and Hannah waded out into the street. Neighbours and inlaws got 2 safety._

It must be so awful 

I'll keep you informed

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - please send my love to Annie and family. What an awful thing to happen. Must be heartbreaking. Glad they got out in one piece though.


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

OMG Polly...will you please send Annie our love?  I will say lots of sunshine prayers to dry the rain as quickly as possible.  I feel so awful for her.  

Polly, I'm apologize that I haven't had a chance to come on here sooner and write, but I just want to say how truly sorry I am to hear you're feeling so down and also physically ill.  I, like the other girls, wish there was something I could do or say to make you feel better but I know that's not of much help.  At any rate, please know we are all here for you whenever you need support or a (virtual) shoulder to cry on.  Please hang in there and know you are cared for.  

Claire, the same goes for you Honey.  

At the moment I find myself sitting here and thinking   why life has to be so cruel sometimes.  


Hi Donna and Emma, hope you are both well!

Dee Dee-I got the pics!!!  You and your daughter are so beautiful!  The three of you girls I've seen pics of so far are so pretty w/your blonde hair-I always wished I had blonde hair!  Donna, I'm the one that has the long brown hair!  

I hope this doesn't come off the wrong way but I kind of feel it in bad taste to talk/complain about my day today.  All of you girls are so wonderful and some of you are going through so much right now on your own, that I just don't want to dampen your spirits more by adding my negative experience of the day-at least not in this post.  Especially after reading what poor Annie is going through-I just don't feel right about it.  I'm sorry, I hope you guys can understand what I'm saying and aren't offended.  Maybe tomorrow if you girls are up to hearing about it-I will give you all the   details.  

Ugh, now I have to go to bed alone b/c my husband has to do an overnight in the store he works at b/c they're doing their yearly inventory.  

With that being said, I guess I'll call it a night.  I'm sending       to everyone b/c I think we all need some now! 

Lots of   to you all,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

OMG I am so shocked that Annie got flooded out I am glad that everyone is safe though that is the main thing, I hope they can return soon but this rain is set to continue all week I think  although as I type I have brilliant sunshine so I am hoping the rain has finished.
Polly please send our love to Annie and let us know if there is anything we can do, ofer a place to stay prehaps? although I think I am a little far away 

Claire I hope you have a nice weekend and I think you should take sometime time out this weekend for you, sounds like you need pampering.

Marie I can understand you not wanting to talk about things on here last night but I would like to hear all about it so I can help, if I can.
If you don't want to post on the thread then please feel free to pm me.

Emma I hope you are ok?

Deedee do you have floods over with you?

Not sure what today holds for me, depends on the weather I guess

Back later

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - is there anything we can do to help Annie? Does she need anything (I guess they didn't have time to pack)? Can we do anything practical - help clear out the house etc? Feel so useless.....

Marie - not in bad taste to to tell us what happened. Please go ahead. Sorry to hear you had a bad time of it.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I sent Annie your messages. She says that she is not good - and she doesn't sound it. They are at the house with the insurance people, and it is bad, as all the floors have lifted, so they will be out for a long time. The house has to be stripped bare. As she says, at least they are insured.

What a mess - literally

Marie, I think Annie would hate it that her news meant that you felt you couldn't tell us how it went yesterday, so please tell us. 

We are having a mini-drama here (so mini that I am telling you so that Marie can feel better about letting us know what is happening with her!) with our car, I came home from work yesterday with no problems, and then DH wanted to go out in it about 8.30. He came back after about 10 mins in a foul temper because the tyre was flat (and of course was my fault   ). Well, this car is only about 3 weeks old, and we have already had three problems with it, includinig the passenger seat breaking. Well, this car is so new, it doesn't have a spare tyre, just some cans of some foam stuff to reinflate the tyre enough to drive about 6 miles. We hadn't a clue how to use it, so we called the AA (Marie, not Alcoholics Anonynous, the Automibile Association!!) and asked them to come out this morning (we realised that it was a bit much to ask them to come out last night, with all that was going on with the rain) and they said 7 am. At 10.00 am, they rang and said it would be another 12 hours  . DH was still in a  , as he was supposed to be in Birmingham (West Midlands, Marie, not Alabhama!!) by 9:30. So we thought we would tackle the foam stuff, but then weren't sure if it would work, as we could see a rip in the tyre now. Finally, we looked up the phone book, and found a tyre repair place near the village we didn't know about. They (bless them) came over to the house, jacked the car up, and DH has gone back with them to get the new tyre, and they will come back and fit it. So I am on watch duty out of the window over the jacked up car, in case some brainless lads think it might be a good idea to see how steady it is on the jack - as they do  . It would have been so much easier with a real spare tyre! Vorsprung durch teknik indeed (can you say that about a renault)

So we have no idea what to do with our day now....we could just have a normal day where I   and DH  .    

Love Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, our posts crossed. I will text Annie later and see if they need any help, I think she is a bit overwhelmed at the moment. 

The car is now fixed, so we are going out to the Gardens of the Rose near St Albans, we have been meaning to go for years...

Take care

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Polly what a nightmare about your car, we have a renault and hate it alwasy seems to have problems, we are looking inot getting a new car but need to save those pennies first.

If Annie needs anywhere to stay she is more thna welcome here or if she needs someone to look after Hannah I am more than willing to do that.
I would say if there is anything she needs I could send it up but with the weather what it is I doubt she would get it. Just feel so useless being so far away and I really want to help.

Big hugs to you to Polly I hope you and DH are ok please pm if you want.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - poor you with the car. I'd have been fuming too. I'm surprised the AA took so long. I didn't think rain-related problems would be an issue in this part of the world.  
Hope you enjoy the Gardens of the Rose. It has just reopened, hasn't it. I went just before it closed for refurbishment (does that term apply to gardens?) and it was in a very sorry state, but hopefully it has been restored to its former glory. I used to live _very_ near there....
Tell me if it is worth me making a trip over there. I'm desperately seeking ideas of things to do to fill the holidays.

If you text Annie, please ask if she needs any baby stuff (or anything else). I could rustle up a spare pushchair and high chair, if she needs those. Must be other stuff too.

How awful to have your home ruined, and after they've just done all that work to it. 

Donna - how did it go with your aunt? Did you fix the shower?

Claire - are you OK?

Deedee, Marie - hello!

Dh has taken Will to Cambridge this afternoon so I can get on with decorating. I'm still trying to finish my sauna-style utility room that I started many weeks ago (and it is a very small room too ).

Emma, xxx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good afternoon Girls,

OMG Polly...what a nightmare with the car! So happy to hear you've finally gotten it all taken care of and are off for a nice day.

Unfortunately being in the states there's not a whole lot I can offer to do for Annie. I feel absolutely awful about the whole thing. At the very least, whoever speaks to her next or sees her, will you please give her a big hug for me and let her know how sorry I am and that I am sending her extra prayers?

Thank you all for your care and concern-I felt so bad last night after reading what poor Annie was going through that I just didn't feel right about  and  about my day. However, as though you girls are so wonderful and don't mind listening I will have a go at it: once we were taken in, we sat with the actual Dr. who would be doing the procedure. After all is said and done, I am not at all impressed with her. Mind you, about 2 weeks ago we sent the load of requested paperwork in w/our medical history and the reason we were seeking their help. (I of course included on there several times that I have vaginismus, etc.) Well, we get in there and one of the first questions she asks is how long we've been trying. We thought she was asking how long we've been trying to have 's'. The lightbulb then seemed to turn on and she was like 'oh, you have't been able to have 's' b/c of the vag. I'm thinking-did you read through any of the paperwork as I thought that was the point of sending it in before the apmt.  She then proceeds to ask us general questions about our heights and weights, etc. which again are all written w/in the paperwork sent!!! Then she says that she would like us to see a sexual dysfunction Dr. to help us with the vag problem (and she was trying to call around to find one in our area). Now, I'm appreciative of the offer but at this point, the last thing on my mind is seeing yet ANOTHER Dr for this stupid vag! Finally she gets on w/it and says that there are 2 options for us-first for me to come in and try to get the vag treated w/dialators or secondly for them to do IVF! Obviously getting the vag treated is the furthest thing from my mind as the reason we were there is to try to have a baby! Then the second option of IVF came as a complete surprise to me. I've done my research and know what IUI is and what IVF is and don't understand why the more evasive procedure would be offered first. She then explained that (b/c of the vag) everything would have to be done under anesthia, etc. but that still really didn't make any sense re why you wouldn't first try IUI except maybe b/c w/ IVF there is a higher percentage of pregnancy. Then she said that before any treatments could be done I would have to have that lap dye thing to make sure my tubes weren't blocked and again, that would have to be done under anesthia. Also she would want me to take Clomid as I guess my cycles are irregular (23-29 days-I thought that was normal b/c I get a period every month). Once all that stuff was taken care of, we would have to drive close to Boston (an hour away) to have the IUI procedure done under anesthia. We then had to initial all this junk that we are consenting to the IUI and Clomid, etc. 
Next we get put in a room to have blood drawn. We sat there was a good 20 minutes before the lady came in to take each of our blood samples. 
Finally we go to another room to meet with a nurse. First of all this nurse came in looking so witchy and like we were bothering her! You wouldn't believe the looks she was giving us -it was kind of like this  She then hands me a checklist of all the things I have to do: have more blood drawn on the 2nd or 3rd day of my period, go for the HSG thing at the hospital which is considered a surgery b/c of the use of anesthia and get a physical done including heart & lung check. Then she hands a list to my husband stating that he will have to go to another Dr's office to hand over a semen sample (which he has to do in a cup provided, at home and keep warm until he gets it to the office) so that they can check to see his sperm is okay. After we go over all this I ask her-"after all this stuff is done-when will we be able to start the IUI treatments?". She tells me that they want me to see a sexual dysfunction counselor a few times before any treatment is started b/c _I need to prepare myself once I get pregnant that there may be some stretching down there that will be uncomfortable for me_! 
That was it! After two hours, the Dr never came back in to say 'good bye' or make sure we were okay with everything-we were just sent out the door after meeting w/the witchy nurse. We both left there like , we were so confused as to what was what. After reading through all the checklists provided and realizing everything I would have to go through, I was just .
My DH was so wonderful through everything though. He was just so upset to see me so upset. He kept cracking jokes and being silly to try to make me feel better. On the way home, he finally broke down in tears too. 
This was exactly what I was afraid of. Just having to go through so much before we can even get to the actual IUI. I guess maybe this is the way it's done-I really don't know but I find myself just aggravated and too impatient to deal with it all. Then on top of it for them to have the nerve to *make me see* another Dr. for this vag before they will even start treatment-that was just the final straw for me. Also I have to think about having to take a bunch of days off from work to have all these procedures done and how much it's going to cost me b/c I'm not sure what my health insurance is going to cover.

I'm just really disappointed about the whole thing. We've pretty much decided that we really don't want to take this path and go through all it entails. I think we are going to go back to trying using the turkey baster to do our own insemination at home. I'm going to do some good research on that and ovulation, etc. I've got all those OPKs which I can use, so that's my plan. 
If you girls could help maybe give me any information you know about ovulation, etc.-I would greatly appreciate it. One thing that I did get out of yesterday is that I guess on the short interims of my cycle (23 days, etc) I'm probably not ovulating. I didn't understand what she meant b/c I thought as long as I had a period, I was. This is what I need to wrap my head around so that I can get myself pregnant.

I apologize for my long windedness but I just wanted to explain everything and get you girls' advice. I'm sorry if I sound like a big  about the whole thing!

I'm gonna run to spend some time w/DH as he has to go back in to work in a few hours to finish the store's inventory. I want to again thank you all so much for your concern and reading all of my . My Mom's away for the week-end and I don't really have any friends around to talk to about everything so it truly means so much to have you girls. You guys are actually the first (besides my husband) that I've talked to about the whole thing.

Okay, enough out of me ! 
Again I'm sending more    to everyone.

Hugs to you all and looking forward to hearing your thoughts.
Love,
Marie


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh Maire, this is a nightmare! I'm pretty whacked out this evening, but I am going to send you a post tomorrow about this. We spent a lot of time trying out different things, and it was a waste of time...so I really want to talk to you about this. Do you have Skype? Maybe we could talk on that, rather than post? I agree with you that you have not had good, or even consistent advice there, and I am more annoyed because you are paying for it. Here on the NHS we mostly have to get what we are given, but if we go private, at least we get listened to! Or change doctors. How about going to another clinic? I'll send a longer post tomorrow, but please at least have a  . 

Emma, the Garden was great, I remembered that I had been a good while ago (and even bought a rose), but they have completely revamped it, and it is really interesting - they have so many varieties of rose, as the point now is to show as many different kinds as possible, and let people see what they really look like. If there are some that you then want to buy, they tell you which growers sell them. The reason why it is interesting, is because it literally has its roses in the first year of planting, so you can see that it would be great to go back year after year and see how it progresses. The CEO was wandering around (it is a charity) and stopped us for a chat, and is really enthusiastic about it all, although he said that he knew nothing about roses, just how to be a CEO  . Sounds like me . It is smaller than it used to be, I think, and they are going to have a butterfly farm next door, and on the other side, they are doing research. But it is really well laid out. It costs £5 to go in, and you could only spend about an hour there wandering, unless you took a picnic or were a serious rose researcher! But the cafe is good, everything seems homemade or Fair Trade, and we had a really nice lunch before we looked around. And then a nice cup of FT tea and some yummy homemade cake after we looked round.   We were lucky with the weather, we got one shower, and were able to get to shelter. A bit different when we went to the big Marks after, and got soaked! Also went to that big garden centre nearby (as they weren't selling anything at the Garden) and got some fillers for spaces in the garden  Dh was a saint today, as I was useless company, but we seem to be friends again today - haven't been for a couple of weeks now...)

The car is sorted, but I realised that the bit I didn't say, was that there is an electronic picture of the car on the dashboard, that tells you if the tyres are ok, and it didn't say a thing throughout the whole thing. So that is something else that didn't work properly   .   

I'm off, it has taken it out of me, being half-human all day   I texted your messages to Annie.


Love

Polly


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Polly,

I'm so glad to hear you and DH had a nice day together.  That place sounds awesome!  I'm sorry to hear you guys haven't been getting along well lately  .  I know it's not any of my business but I hate to think that on top of everything else you're going through that you and DH can't even talk.  (Please forgive me if I'm prying.)  At any rate, please know you do have friends here.  It worries me to read that you have been feeling 'half human' all day.    

And how ridiculous about the car!  Are you going to have to get that checked now too? 

I'd love to hear your advice about everything, however I don't have Skype.  I'm assuming that's some form of instant messenger where you can talk back and forth?  I'm going to do some research to see what other means we may be able to use but in the meantime, I will pm you my e-mail address, okay?! 
Also, as far as going to another fertility clinic, there really isn't another one around here.  Because we live in such a small state (the smallest in the union) we are at a disadvantage.  Even the one we went to yesterday-all of their main offices are based out of Massachusettes, hence why we would have to travel so far to do the actual IUI (b/c of the anesthia).  

Well, I think I'm going to do some research for a little while.  My DH just left to go back to work so I'm here by my lonely.  I used to go out with my best friend, Matt every Sat. night (it was a tradition) but now he has a new boyfriend and basically has blown me off ever since-so that doesn't help matters.  I haven't seen him in the last month to even let him know I was going to a fertility clinic!  Oh well, that's my luck when it comes to friends.  Mind you I've know Matt and been friends with him since he was a baby (as I am 6 years his senior).  Sometimes I just don't get people as I've been through this so many times w/people who are supposed to be your so called 'friends'.  
I am just thankful and blessed to have you guys now.  That's probably why I am constantly saying 'thank you' and how appreciative I am of you all b/c I truly am.

Anyways, I'm just rambling on and on here!  
Hope you are all having a nice week-end and Thank You Polly for sending Annie all of our messages.

Best regards,
Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Marie - such long posts! I'm sorry you had such a bad time at the clinic. I can't believe they talked to you and treated you like that - it just isn't helpful at all. I don't understand why they'd say you should go for IVF rather than IUI. 

As you have to travel some distance to get to this place, perhaps it would be worth travelling further still to go somewhere more sympathetic and understanding of your situation. Is that an option?
The comment the nurse made about you needing counselling because the stretching that comes with pregnancy could be uncomfortable is just nonsense to my mind. It is quite common, I believe, for ladies with vag (and many without) to worry about the practicalities of giving birth - how can something so big fit through a hole so small, etc. I swear that when the time comes to give birth those fears vanish. The urge to push a baby out is so strong and overwhelming that nothing gets in the way. And even if it did you have the option of a c-section to bypass that problem. 

Are they insisting that you have the counselling first, or just recommending it? Could you say 'thanks but no thanks' to that and ask to proceed straight to the treatment stage?

If you do decide to take things into your own hands there is a brilliant book all about ovulation and cervical mucus etc (lovely!). It is called 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility' by Toni Weschler. It is American, and very long and very detailed, but it really helps you to learn to recognise what is going on with your body.

I'm going to ponder more on your situation overnight.  I'm really tired now, so probably no making much sense!

Polly - glad you had a good afternoon, and are getting on better with dh. Bet you're both treading on eggshells at the moment.
You've sold it to me as a place for an afternoon out. I'm impressed that they've managed to have things flowering in the first year, especially given the weather. I think you were mad going to that M&S on a Saturday afternoon though. 

Deedee, Donna, Claire - hope you're all ok (and dry)

Wonder how Annie is doing? I've been watching the news but haven't seen any pictures of where she lives.

Off to bed now. Feeling very fat. Just eaten a huge bowl of chocolate pudding and strawberries though.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good Day Girls! 

Where is everyone?  Hopefully you are all out enjoying your week-ends.

Anyways, just wanted to check in and say  

Emma-thank you for your post and I apologize for my long windedness yesterday!  As far as the counseling goes-yes, they are insisting that I go for a few sessions before they will even start treatment.  I'm so over that clinic at this point that if we do explore further IUI options-they definetely won't be in the picture.  I need sympathetic Dr's and nurses especially given my condition and that, they obviously are not.  Anyways, I appreciate your insight (it made me feel better!) and also the recommended book. 

How is the weather where you all are?-I hope it's not   too bad.  
Polly, any word from Annie today?  

Well, I'm going to go get my food shopping done and I'll be back on later.
Hope you are all well.      

Love,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Sorry Marie I haven't had time to post before now but as you know I have family staying.
I am absoulutly disgusted at the treatmetn you have received! When I had my treatment in the UK they were very sympothetic and understanding - although at times I did find myself repeating mysefl so even here they don't read your notes.
As you are having to travel for your treatment and pay for it, could a holiday in the uk for treatment be possible?
I would highly reccomend Guys hopsital in london and they weren't as expensive as some other clinic, If I can remember the name of the Dr there I will let you know.
I hope you don't give up one bad clinic doesn't mean they are all like that!
Is there no way at all you think you would be able to cope with the IUI without anastetic? (sp) it is a quick procedure? I didn't think I would be bale to do it but surprised myself when I did.
As part of the IUI you will have to have internal scans on your overies and I don't think these can be done while your asleep

Sorry Marie this is a very quick post and I hope I haven't come across blunt as I haven't meant to.
I will be very happy to talk it all through with you more, I iwll have more time later in the week when my family aren't here.

Hello to everyone else

Love

Donna xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you for your post Donna.  I appeciate your time, considering you have family staying (I'm sorry-is it your Aunt?-have you done anything special this week-end w/her/them?)  And no, you did not come across as blunt at all.  Unfortunately going to the UK for treatment wouldn't really be an option for us.  However I would love to come just to meet all you girls in person!  As far as the anesthia thing goes-the Dr. didn't even give me an option, she was just automatically like "since you can't even have a pap done, there's no way you would be able to tolerate an IUI procedure".  I'm not giving up TTC in any way.  I'm doing my research and I will even try to see if there are any other fertility clinics in the two states around me-especially considering you girls agree that I received poor treatment w/this one.

Hope you all have a wonderful evening and I look forward to speaking to you all tomorrow!

Lots of  ,
Marie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello!!!

I've snuck on at the In Laws! Can't linger for long, but just wanted to let you all know that we're doing alright  - well, as well as you can when your home has been flooded and you had to be resuced by the neighbours  

I'm off work for the next couple of days so I can stay in contact with the insurance guys (or keep nagging them!) and I have all sorts of things to sort out.

I'm feeling a bit more positive about it all today and just focussing on doing whatever I can to make Hannah feel settled and getting us back home as quickly as possible. 

I want to say a huge Thank-You to Polly for relaying messages and for all your truly staggering offers of help. You girls are just something else. I love you all dearly  

I'll log on at work when I get back and give you the full saga  

For now though just sending you all my love. I had a quick scan of your posts and up to speed with everything. Marie - Polly was right to tell you that I would have been upset if you hadn't vented your anger with the others in my absence. I'm sorry to hear how the appointment went  

Speak to you all soon xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Annie just so glad that you and your family are safe, I hope the insurnace guys don't leave you hanging about to long and you can move home quickly.
How is Hannah? is she getting spolit by the grand parents? she probably loves it. are you still going to take her to nursery? that will keep things constant for her if you are worried about her being unsettled.
Sending you heaps of     for your safe return to your home asap.

Claire how are you hun? sending you loads of cuddles and     for your 2ww

Marie glad you haven't given up hope you find another clinic  
is it the cost stopping you travleing to the uk? sorry just being nosey you don't have to anwser.

Morning Polly, Deedee and Emma

Boys wont stop moving 
Ryan is so small but moves so fast he looks like a spida (sp) crawling across the floor 
They have there 8 month check tomorrow and I am really looking forward to it.

OH I went to another ann summers party on saturday - and bought more goodies  but I have also signed up to be a party host  I thought it is something I can do in the evenings only planning on doing 1 party a week and it will give DH and me a little extra cash 

Back later if i can

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - glad you're OK(ish). If there is anything at all I can do please let me know. 

Donna - that must be quite an Ann Summers collection you've got now.  You're very brave to be thinking of doing the parties. I could never do something like that. 

Claire - are you OK? You're very quiet....

Deedee, Polly, Marie -  

Nothing much happening here. Went shopping this morning. Going to make a pie and tidy the house after lunch. I don't like the school holidays, and today is only the first day. There are big children cluttering everywhere up!

Emma, xx


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Annie!   What a surprise to see your post!  I'm so sorry this has all happened to you-I felt just awful when I read about it Friday night.  I know being here in the US there's not much I can offer-but if you think of anything-please don't hesistate to ask!  
You are truly a great Mom to be focusing your energy on getting your little one settled and happy (despite all you're going through).  How are her spots?  Did they go away?  Are you able to take her back to the nursery yet?  
Well, you will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers and I hope the insurance people will get you through this as quickly as possible.  Looking forward to hearing from you when you get back to work.  Lastly, thank you for your selflessness re me and my drama.  

Donna-Those boys are getting to be a handful, huh?  How cute!  Good luck w/their apmt tomorrow!
As far as coming to the UK-there's a lot of reasons that that wouldn't really be an option for us.  First is that we both work Mon-Fri and I won't have another vacation probably until December.  Secondly, yes-the $ is somewhat of a problem and also if I were to get care there I would have to pay for it all in full as I don't think my health insurance would cover out of the country clinics.  
I talked to my Mom yesterday and her girlfriend works at a local hospital where most of the babies in Rhode Island are born.  Her friend mentioned a fertility Dr to her, so she is going to look into that for me.  I will keep you posted on what happens.
Donna, can I just ask if all of the tests, etc. that this clinic required are necessary?  Did you have to do all these blood tests and the lap and dye thing before they would inseminate you?  I'd like to get an idea-just so I know if that is procedure or if it was just that stupid clinic.  Thank you Honey!
Now-Anne Summers-is that like a 'dirty' party?  How cool that you will be a demonstrator!  Can you come do a party at my house?! 
Anything you can suggest for the DH and I?  

Emma-What kind of pie are you making?!  Did the school holidays just start now (as you stated)?  Do they have summer vacation?  Over here school goes from late Aug-early Sept through mid June so they have about 3 months off in the summer.  Is it different there?

Hi Claire, hope you are well Honey!  Looking forward to hearing from you.

Hey Polly and Dee Dee!

Before I forget-Annie-were you able to get your Harry Potter book despite all your chaos?

Well, got to run back to work-I'm late from break-ooopppss!!!  

Love You All,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Marie,

I didn't have to have a lap&dye done before treatment but they did say that I may have to have one further down the line if I had had a few goes of treatment all resulting in BFN.
As for the blood tests - yes I had lots. I had some taken at various days of my cycle to check for ovulation and that I was releasing eggs and DH also had a couple of sperm tests to.
We were both also tested for Hep B and C, HIV and some STD's if I remeber rightly.
Have you every had a smear test?
I was very worried about teh treatment and at the hospital I chose we had a practise go to see if i could cope with the IUI and scans. That way I could stop at anytime and take as long as I needed wihtout teh pressure of it being a 'real' IUI.

Ann Summers - they have a website Annsummers.co.uk I think it is have alook that will explian what they sell.

Emma -   I don't have that much  just a few vibrators of differetn sizes, i found these easier to work with than dilators and then there is the nice under wear they sell.
and they do a really good lube called liquid satin its great and doesn't get sticky.

Claire I hope you are ok you haven't posted today which isn' like you? could claire be flooded to?  

Deedee and Polly I hope you are both ok

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Marie - it was a chicken and ham pie. It is just cooking now. 

Although on the I never actually had IUI, I was waiting to have it when I got pg with Will (you can have one free go on the NHS in my area). As part of that that process I did have a lap&dye (but that was partly to see if there was any physical reason for my vag too - there wasn't), blood tests to check for ovulation and hormone levels, and the HIV etc tests. It might all be different in the US though.

Great that your mom is helping you find a fertility doctor. Does she know about the vag too?

Donna - I don't _think_ Claire would have been affected by the floods (unless she was away somewhere that was affected). Of course, I don't know exactly (or even roughly) where she lives, but I don't think there are any flood problems in this part of the world so far.

I was wondering about Annie and Harry Potter too. She was so looking forward to getting her copy at midnight. Perhaps HP is keeping Claire busy at the moment too. 
I should be getting my copy this evening. Dh ordered it from Amazon, but had it sent to work.  Hope he remembers to bring it home. Mind you, it'll take me weeks to read it.


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you Donna and Emma for all your info.  You girls are so awesome!!!  

Donna-Yes, I have had a pap smear (back in Nov '05), but under anesthia and everything was normal.  I would be willing to try to have a 'practice session' (as I haven't tried in a long time) but like I said, that Dr. was such a witch-she didn't even give me that option. 
I will check the Ann Summers site out!
How is your company getting along?


Emma-Wow!  That pie sounds interesting!  Is that something you would eat for dinner?  I thought you were making a dessert like apple pie or something! 
Yes, Mom and a select few others know about the vag.  
Hope DH remembers to bring your book home tonight!  I wish you good reading!  My boss bought her copy and keeps leaving during breaks to go out to her car and read it!

Well-my guess is that it's close to bed time for you girls so I wish you Sweet Dreams!  Talk to you tomorrow!
-Marie


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you only eat sweet pies in the US, Marie?    Maybe savoury ones are a very British thing. I guess you don't have steak and kidney pies either. 
It was very nice, anyway. 

Dh left HP at work.


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Are you still up Honey?  It must be like 10 PM there!  
Yes, we do eat some meat pie type things.  One called meat pie which is ground hamburger and then chicken and turkey pies and they usually put vegetables in those too.  I'm a very picky eater so I mostly don't eat that kind of stuff.  I'm sorry but I don't know what a kidney pie or steak pie is?!  I love steak-but never had it in a pie!   Hope you aren't put off by my questions-just trying to learn your culture-it's very interesting to me!  Anyways, glad to hear you enjoyed it!

OMG...that darn DH!!!  He better remember tomorrow or else Emma will be waiting at the door like this  !!!

Okay, I'm finally leaving work-ugh!
Nightie, night!!!

-Marie


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103564.0


----------

